# PocketBlakus - Emotional Solo Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.4+)



## Blakus

Inspired by a post by HZ I decided to have a crack at a simple, slow moving, expressive solo cello. So I dusted off my cello and prepared for the worst. I wasn't extremely careful because I wasn't expecting it to work - but it worked out not too bad for a quick job! I've also kept it dry so I suggest you *soak* it in your favourite reverb.

This is my first sampling attempt and I really enjoyed making this. I'm finding playing chords with the sustains patch quite a bit of fun too.

Here's the download link for anybody who would like to play around with me :lol: 
If somebody manages to use it in anyway at all, I would love to hear it! Also if you have *any* programming knowledge and are bored, feel free to fiddle to make it more useable and share. I'd like to think of this little project as an 'open source' solo cello 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>>>Download Here!<<< - *Massive* Thanks to VST Buzz for hosting the download.

Huge thanks also to Lukas for his work, and others that helped refine this instrument!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qag4yll3ln4i7hj/pocketBlakus%201.6.zip (Dropbox Mirror (Backup))
Click here to read more about what's new in v1.6!






Older v1.5
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/pocketBlakus%201.5%20COMPLETE.zip (Backup Mirror - v1.5 dropbox mirror)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's a bit of Bach with a more romantic interpretation - plus a little improv craziness at the end  - Most of this is done using the current 2 released layers. Towards the end you can hear some of the molto vib/marcato ff layer - this is layer currently unreleased.
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60663187&secret_url=false[/flash]
No-flashers - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/BlakusBach.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... usBach.mp3)

ORCHESTRAL CONTEXT DEMO
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62177324&secret_url=false[/flash]
High Quality - http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/blakuscellocontext/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/blakus ... t/download)

*Features:*
*Expressive sustains with progressive vibrato
*More Immediate Sustains by playing velocities >90 - these are slightly louder in dynamic - Note that these are still really designed for slow expressive passages however.
*Simulated legato - using SIPS scripts. Easily customizeable


*>>VIEW CHRISTMAS SPICCATO POST HERE<<*

*What does it look like?*
I took a quick snap of my baby, just in case anyone wants to visualise her while they play her. LOL! No, but really, you can see it's had a somewhat tough life.
http://blakus.com/images/BlakusCelloHi.jpg (BlakusCello Hi Res)





I have implemented a "Donate" button at the bottom right sidebar on http://blakus.com/blog (my website) for those that have very kindly expressed their interest to support my work on pocketBlakus. I definitely don't expect or ask of this, but am humbled by your insistence - thank you!


----------



## Consona

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I've spend so much money on libraries to find that I can live comfortably with some free stuff like this. :D It's just about arrangement. When I need fast line I take pluck instrument to play it instead of strings, etc. I'll use it guaranteed. Thank you for this.


----------



## JPQ

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I can use it anyway expect selling samples ?


----------



## CHendricks

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Doesn't work right...


----------



## Justus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Sounds fantastic, downloading now!
Thank you!!!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



CHendricks @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> Doesn't work right...


Oh really? What problems are you having? Are you extracting the zip into a folder and keeping the files together? Also, you probably already know, but you won't be able to "add" it as a library - you'll have to open the NKI file by searching for it in the "file" tab to the left of "libraries" in kontakt.

Is it working for anyone else?


----------



## G.R. Baumann

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I would love to be able to do something like it myself. I envy people who have the skills and tools to be able to create their own individual samples, very cool!

Respect!


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Blakus, you rock! o-[][]-o


----------



## lumcas

Thank you for letting my play your instrument


----------



## adg21

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Will check it out. Thanks! You were inspired by which post by HZ?


----------



## Justus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Using it in a film score right now...


----------



## Inductance

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

This is pretty neat! What kind of recording equipment did you use (if you don't mind divulging some of your trade secrets, that is!)? I'm definitely going to have to try this! But I might try it with some electric metal/rock guitar sounds. There are some nice guitar libraries out there, but it sure would be nice to have _my_ guitar sound in a Kontakt instrument.

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Can't wait to test this one when I'm at home.


----------



## Justus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Blakus, if you plan to do another session:
Sul ponticello tremolo swells would be sweet!!!


----------



## Rob

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

thanks Blakus, downloading now...


----------



## BoulderBrow

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Well done Blakus!


----------



## BoulderBrow

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Oh and works fine for me..


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Very nice - thank you :D


----------



## synergy543

Hans, thanks for inspiring Blakus!

And Blakus, while you totally rock, and as much as I can't wait to hear the results of your next efforts, I also enjoy hearing your musical explorations (and video walkthroughs) so I hope you don't become another composer-turned developer (only). But maybe there is room for both?

Anywho, impressive, expressive work!


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks Blake!

I really enjoy playing with it.

Btw...check your PM


----------



## synthetic

I'm glad you didn't read the second half of that HZ post, where he tells you to keep the samples to yourself so you have a unique sound.  Cool sample, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Here is a quick nki with basic release samples + mod conrol:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20284279/pocketBlakusexp_sus_1.02_basic_release.nki (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20284279/pocke ... elease.nki)

would have tried Round Robin on the longs too, but the samples where a bit too wonky for that!


----------



## 667

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

This is pretty boss. You should sell it! Maybe partner with the Embertone guys, have them do the programming, you do the source samples, sell for reasonable price? I'd certainly spend $30 or whatever (which was the price of their solo trumpet). I definitely think there is room in this market for slow emotive/expressive solo cello.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks for the kind words guys! Glad it's maybe turned out to be more useful than I thought it would be!

@synthetic: [email protected] the second half of HZ's post about not sharing for uniqueness. I figured that I can play all the live cello I want whenever I want anyway!

@Inductance: My recording equipment is definitely nothing fancy. Using a Rode K2 Valve mic through Mackie Onyx, recorded in - wait for it - my bedroom. haha! I encourage more people to have a go.

@Justus: I am definitely planning on doing more sessions and am happy to share them. I might have a go at releasing a more comprehensive solo cello somehow down the track too.

@Synergy: Thanks for the compliments mate, I don't think I could possibly become a composer-turned developer only. 1 - I'm not code savvy, and 2 - I love making music too much  I will definitely have a go at making a few more little things on the side though - I rather enjoy it.

@667: Interesting idea, thanks for the suggestion.

Simon, thanks so much for sharing your updated nki with us! The mod wheel and release samples certainly make this much more flexible!! Thank you!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



667 @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> This is pretty boss. You should sell it! Maybe partner with the Embertone guys, ...



we already have a name for this freebie!

"Embertone Intimate Cello Lite"


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Here's another quick improv using Simon's new mod wheel controls + simple release samples. Mod makes it a lot more fun thanks again Simon. 

https://www.box.com/s/1rm5bba69zs4z52sxxfg


----------



## Tino Danielzik

Hey Blakus,

awesome freebie, just got it a few minutes ago and combined it with LASS LS, listen to the result, it fits perfectly! :D Thanks for it, keep up the great work! 

Link: http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Blakus%20Cello%20+%20Lass%20Test.mp3 (http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Blakus%20C ... 20Test.mp3)

Solo Cellos are all BLAKUS! :D

Regards,
Tino


----------



## ThomasL

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Nice one! Thanks Blakus!


----------



## Kralc

Thanks for this Blakus, sounds gorgeous!


----------



## Blakus

Tino Danielzik @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> Hey Blakus,
> 
> awesome freebie, just got it a few minutes ago and combined it with LASS LS, listen to the result, it fits perfectly! :D Thanks for it, keep up the great work!
> 
> Link: http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Blakus%20Cello%20+%20Lass%20Test.mp3 (http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Blakus%20C ... 20Test.mp3)
> 
> Solo Cellos are all BLAKUS! :D
> 
> Regards,
> Tino



Wow Tino, that sounds beautiful, great work! It's fun hearing what other people do with it! Thanks for sharing it with us!


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

This is awesome and thanks! If you have a violin and viola I will not have to buy Spitfire's Solo Strings! How 'bout it?

All joking aside this is cool. I have been toying around with sampling my guitar and this makes me want to do it even more.


----------



## jleckie

I think it is very nice when people offer up a custom instrument they made for themselves available to others.


----------



## P.T.

I'd rather add expression with the mod wheel or other controller myself.

The swell, especially near the end, makes these less useful than they would be without it.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Yeah I realise this  It's really only a quick rough instrument with limited use, designed for very slow passages where the swell actually works semi-effectively.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

using just freebies:

Embertone Intimate Cello by Blakus
Embertone Intimate Strings Lite
Embertone Jug Drum Soprano

*edit: using synergy543's mod for "fast" passages*

Your Soul Will Bie Free

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60316517&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;color=ff7700[/flash]


----------



## Jack Weaver

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Blakus,

You've been a breath of fresh air to this forum community! Glad to have you here. 

Thanks for all your efforts. 

.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

@Gabriel - Fantastic piece! Thanks for sharing! It's really fun to see what you can do with free stuff!

@Jack Weaver - Thanks for the kind words mate, I'm really enjoying the VI community. It has definitely been a place where I have learnt so much and found much inspiration! It's really great to know that people have enjoyed my few contributions!


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> ...It's really only a quick rough instrument with limited use, designed for very slow passages where the swell actually works semi-effectively.



Well, I adjusted the start points, and cheated by extending the range 8) , and pushed your design envelope to get a fast version out of this. o/~ 
Any slop, is just in my playing as I recorded this in a single pass (and overdubbed some mod wheel). The patch can play rather quickly without any sluggish delay.



Thanks again Blakus,

Greg


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

WOW! I started laughing when I heard that! I couldn't believe my soppy slow sustains could have been manipulated in that way! Fantastic work Greg, thanks so much for sharing it, it sounds great! Nice example too, I definitely couldn't play that in real life lol!


----------



## zacnelson

Wow Greg that demo was AWESOME!! You should turn it into something longer and completed


----------



## jgarciaserra

Simply fantastic job! Blakus! Synergy!

I've always planned to record my Symphonic Band sections (I'm the conductor) in that expressive way. It makes me to speak seriously with my "neighbour" Jesus from WAVESFACTORY (You must visit his website)


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie- expressive sustains (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> WOW! I started laughing when I heard that! I couldn't believe my soppy slow sustains could have been manipulated in that way! Fantastic work Greg, thanks so much for sharing it, it sounds great! Nice example too, I definitely couldn't play that in real life lol!



LOL! And I can't play that fast either really :oops: , if it were on the piano, it would sound terrible, but on your cello, my playing sounds better! Its a little trickery too, just some diminshed arpeggios.

btw, that's a nice sounding cello. What is it?

@Zac - I'd need to put things down on paper were I to go any further and that's a lot more work.


----------



## synthnut

Blakus,
What a wonderful gift !!.....Thanks so much for sharing ....It will be used for sure !!....Jim

synergy543,
Nice job on the editing ....You made an already great sounding sample even more playable ....Jim


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - UPDATE extra samples(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

This afternoon I pulled out the cello again and quickly recorded a new layer for some added flexibility. This layer is activated by higher velocities and features slightly louder dynamics with a little more attack and much more immediate vibrato. (This could be "epic fail" yet, but I'm sure you will let me know, ha!) I have also made numerous tuning tweaks.

DOWNLOAD 1.1 HERE from box.net - (48mb)

*Features:*
*Expressive sustains with progressive vibrato
*NEW Expressive sustains triggered by playing velocities >90 - these are slightly louder in dynamic and feature attacks and vibrato that are slightly more immediate for _a little bit_ more flexibility (lol) - Note that these are still really designed for slow expressive passages however.
*Basic release samples (MA-Simon)
*Basic mod control (MA-Simon)

I've updated the main post with extremely useful "alternate NKI's" that others have VERY kindly shared with us! Remember these are very small in file size as you don't need to download the samples again. I'm really enjoying the 'Open Source' feel to this little project, I appreciate the effort others have made to share their modifications and tweaks too. It's actually a lot of fun hearing what others are able to do with my humble sustains, feel free to keep them coming! There is a lot of talent in this community!

Thanks again for all the kind words.


----------



## zacnelson

Fantastic Blakus! I'm just downloading the new one now, thanks so much! Now go back to your room and record round robin legatos over the entire range, with and without vibrato, also could you please do some legato pizzicato and tremolo glissando and major 7th trills


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - UPDATE extra samples(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I tried to use the SIPS Legato script on this cello, tweaked the settings and I got pretty decent result. BUT I somehow can't figure out how to set the release samples properly with it. Also round robin script works great, but as I said, I don't know how to set it all properly.

http://www.theodorkrueger.com/kontakt.htm

If there is anybody who is more familiar with the SIPS scripts, it would be great to share it.

Thanks!


----------



## zacnelson

How do I use the patches contributed by Simon & Greg with the new V1.1 download?


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - UPDATE extra samples(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Simon's work is integrated into the new V1.1 download. Greg's patch is for Kontakt 5+ only rather than 4, but it should still work as I haven't changed any sample files - I've just added new samples. Just point it to the sample directory when it asks for the samples.

@Lukas - Ah yes I've heard of SIPS. Never really played around with it before though!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Just made a quick rough example using the new patch. It uses a combination of both layers, I'm finding the upper layers much more flexible in playing slightly faster smooth flowing lines with the vibrato coming much more quickly. Sorry about the solo cello chord spam - but I'm finding it really inspirational haha!

[mp3]http://www.blakus.com/music/pocketBlakus%201.1%20example.mp3[/mp3]

http://www.blakus.com/music/pocketBlakus%201.1%20example.mp3 (pocketBlakus v1.1 AUDIO EXAMPLE)


----------



## zacnelson

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Hi Blakus! I have just put this together using your wonderful cello, you will hear it come in with a sustained melody halfway through, and then shortly afterwards it plays solo with short notes. Here it is on Soundcloud: http://soundcloud.com/zac-nelson-1/the-siege

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60286089&secret_url=false[/flash]

I was disappointed with the way Soundcloud created a phasey effect to the high strings, which is not there in the real file.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Zac that sounds terrific! Thanks so much for sharing that - love the build. I really love the sound of the sustains over the top of the orchestra there! I'm going to have to record some short articulations for you so it can do that last part more justice!  Great melody, and the recorders there are really fun.


----------



## zacnelson

Thanks Blakus!  I hope you would like it even if it was using someone else's cello!! hehehehe

I had a bit of fun writing that last part, it's probably badly in need of some percussion etc but I just wanted to post it asap so you could hear your cello in use. By the way, I think that last demo you posted at 10:30 is gorgeous, could you put that on your soundcloud? I listen to your stuff all the time and I would like to be able to listen to that track more often, it's very emotional.


----------



## zacnelson

Sorry, I just noticed I could download it, so don't worry about my soundcloud request, I'll just put it on my iPhone instead and listen to it when I'm going into battle or getting bad news from the doctor or staring at a grave....!!!! Such drama!!!


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

lil' update:

*using synergy543's mod for "fast" passages*

Your Soul Will Bie Free

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60316517&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;color=ff7700[/flash]


----------



## benmrx

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Holy Cello Batman! I can't believe how good this sounds for a quick recording and a few VI members chipping away at some Kontakt patches! Just downloaded the 1.1 version along with Synergy543's mod. Can't wait to put something together with this. Something tells me it's gonna sit REAL nice with the Loegrai Lo 1/2 section.

Thanks to everyone involved, and a special thanks to Blakus for getting this going. That Cello sounds wonderful! Fingers crossed for short notes


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Blakus, this is such a beautiful little treat. It sounds fantastic... what a great way to add some realism to a sampled piece of music. Thank you!

Kerry


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> Just made a quick rough example using the new patch.


Lovely sound Blakus - very expressive, although I'm not sure one cellist could play all those chords.

What is this cello? It sounds like an expensive Stradivarius (don't tell me its an old student cello or something like that - some things are better left unknown). And how did you mic it? Whatever you did, the combination works very nicely.

Glad everyone is enjoying the fast version patch. Actually I didn't really do anything other than really tighten up the start times to its more responsive to playing. I zoomed in and pulled each start time to the zero crossing just before the sound starts. This doesn't actually change the sound at all, just the playability by removing the dead air. It didn't take very long so if its needed for the V1.1 patch I could do that too when I get some time.

btw, adding SIPS is a great idea! It should work beautifully.


----------



## Tino Danielzik

Hey,

I created a little patch for this library "soft expression". Good to use for slow and emotional parts. 

You can download the NKI file here: http://www.tinodanielzik.com/pocketBlakus%20soft_exp_sus_1_03_basic_release.nki.zip (http://www.tinodanielzik.com/pocketBlak ... se.nki.zip)

Here is an audio example how it sounds like: http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Blakes%20Cello%20Soft%20Expression.mp3 (http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Blakes%20C ... ession.mp3)

Hope you like it.

Regards,
Tino


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Hey glad you found my additons usefull.
The new sustains are very nice, keep'em coming! 

Here is another patch, just the new sustains though: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20284279/pocketBlakus%20exp_sus_1.04_RR_Full_Vib_Sus.nki (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20284279/pocke ... ib_Sus.nki)

http://soundcloud.com/ma-simon/blakus-cello-test


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

@synergy543: haha, yeah those examples are definitely not meant to represent a single cellist! A solo player couldn't do most of those double stops even! Its more of a 'cello overdub' vibe! My cello is a very old one from Germany. I am it's 3rd owner, it is actually a Stradivarius copy. I have played many cellos before and many other cellists have also played my instrument too. I obvously love it the best! But i am biased! The others are always amazed at the tone of the middle to high register, however it does lack a little in the low end warmth. But this seems to make it a beautiful solo instrument. Thanks again for your patch!

@Tino. That sounds fabulous. What did you actually do to the patch? Do I detect slower attacks or something? Lovely example too, great music! Thanks for sharing!

@Gabriel: That is awesome. The fast patch really works for that piece so much better! Nice job. 

It appears my box.net bandwidth is used up. I've out up a Dropbox mirror for the main 1.1 download. The extra NKIs should still be ok to download from box.net though, let me know if you are having problems.


----------



## Tino Danielzik

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> @Tino. That sounds fabulous. What did you actually do to the patch? Do I detect slower attacks or something? Lovely example too, great music! Thanks for sharing!




I just tweaked the curve, attack and release settings, nothing more, very simple. :D 

BTW, it's really awesome that everybody is working the hell out of this library, it's such a fun to watch (hear) it, very talented people around here. 

Regards,
Tino


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Holy freaking moly - stuck this behind some low CS and wow - instant expression. Thanks Blakus for your generosity - much appreciated.


----------



## JohannesR

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

WOW!!! This is the coolest thread I have seen in a long time! It is so inspiring to see this thing evolving.

Kudos to Blakus, and everyone else contributing. o-[][]-o


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



MA-Simon @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Hey glad you found my additons usefull.
> The new sustains are very nice, keep'em coming!
> 
> Here is another patch, just the new sustains though: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20284279/pocketBlakus%20exp_sus_1.04_RR_Full_Vib_Sus.nki (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/20284279/pocke ... ib_Sus.nki)
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ma-simon/blakus-cello-test


Simon that RR is really great, it works really well! Thanks for sharing that! And I really loved your test piece, it's a lot of fun! I am really thankful for the effort you have put into making these patches more useful! You are a champion!

With all these sample start cut patches I am finding myself wishing I had paid more attention to my initial note attacks now  It seems people are after a more immediate note change without any swell at all, maybe I should add yet another sustain layer at the top that is imminently present with attack (real fast attack, rather than my slow note entrances)!

@Rob and Johannes - Glad you're finding use for it! Thanks!


----------



## José Herring

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



zacnelson @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> Hi Blakus! I have just put this together using your wonderful cello, you will hear it come in with a sustained melody halfway through, and then shortly afterwards it plays solo with short notes. Here it is on Soundcloud: http://soundcloud.com/zac-nelson-1/the-siege
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60286089&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> I was disappointed with the way Soundcloud created a phasey effect to the high strings, which is not there in the real file.



Somebody's a thinker. Not often you hear motives in inversion, retrograde, diminution and elongated from forum members.

Nice Job!


----------



## zacnelson

Thanks Jose! I'm so glad you noticed! I'd like to try some more of these techniques, and perhaps expand this composition a little and provide some variety from the C minor centre. I just need to think about it some more!!


----------



## Tod

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I thought I'd try getting a little stacato out of them using a little script I made. I'm not a great mock up artist so it's nothing fancy. Just wanted to see if I could get some stac out of them. I also don't have any great reverbs so it is what it is. 8) 

[mp3]http://dl.dropbox.com/u/63198126/00%20Public%20Folders%202/09%20Solo%20Cello%20Stacato%20(Blakus)%201/Solo%20Cello%20Stacato%20(Blakus)%201.mp3[/mp3]

Thanks Blakus, the cello actually sounds pretty good, I know I'll be able to use it. :D


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Okay, so check this patch.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4v9xh7bxgt2j ... legato.nki

I used the SIPS scripts from Robert Villwock, so the credits go to him! http://www.theodorkrueger.com/kontakt.htm 

I tweaked the settings of those scripts, created duplicate groups for both velocity sustains with suffix "inside", where I changed the sample start position for each note, so when you play legato, it sounds more connected.

You could do this automaticaly with the legato script and set one fixed value, but I wanted to have full control over each note, because the attacks are not the same on all of them.

In the articulation script I turned on "round robin" (TKT).

BUT, I got no idea how to make the release samples to be "round robin" with this approach. Maybe it could work by using chained articulations instead of fixed articulations which I used, but it didn't work for me for some reason. 

You can download the SIPS scripts from the link above and read the manual (I did it, but there's just too much informations for me) and improve all this.

Hope you find it useful!

Lukas


----------



## DeactivatedAcc

Scripted legato - http://www.jasperblunk.com/cello.mp3 (www.jasperblunk.com/cello.mp3)


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Very kind of you to share this, Blakus.
Nice to see so many people helping you out - great demos, too!


----------



## zacnelson

@Tino, did you only use the Blakus Cello? It sounded like there was something else in the background supporting it. Or did you double some parts? Perhaps it was your use of reverb, I tend to be very nervous with reverb and I don't often put much on. Anyway, I think you made it sound fantastic with whatever magic or alchemy you used on it!

@Blakus, what was this post by HZ which inspired your project? Could you provide a link to it?


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

@Tod - that staccato sounds pretty nice actually! Very surprised that this sound is even possible as it is totally different to what I had in mind when I was playing it haha! Love it! Great piece too, thanks for sharing!

@Lukas - Thanks for sharing your NKI with us and information about your methods! Can't wait to try it when I get home! I am personally very interested to explore SIPS myself!



Jasper Blunk @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Scripted legato - http://www.jasperblunk.com/cello.mp3 (www.jasperblunk.com/cello.mp3)


@Jasper - I am blown away by your example, it sounds really beautiful - very close to how I would play that live! How did you achieve this legato, is it simulated with SIPS too? Wonderful stuff, thanks for letting us listen!

@Josquin - I think it's so great how so many have contributed to this little project, I wasn't expecting it at all. And I hesitated to share this as I thought it would be of little use! Wouldn't it be great if we could have a nice little collection of a few instruments made by the VI Control community like this!


----------



## Kralc

Jasper Blunk @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Scripted legato - http://www.jasperblunk.com/cello.mp3 (www.jasperblunk.com/cello.mp3)



Well damn. That sounds amazing.

This thread just keeps getting better and better. 

I think Blakus needs a custom title, like "best member ever". Or something much better than that. :|


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Here's HZ's post that a few were asking about. He only mentions it briefly towards the end, and it wasn't very deep, but it was the phrase "I don't understand why people don't make their own samples" that inspired me. lol! I thought - YEAH! Why the hell don't I?

http://vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.p ... ab2e5faf53

@Clark - Jasper's example really is amazing! I'd love to know how he did it!


----------



## zacnelson

You know Blakus, I think what I love most about this cello is the highly expressive bowing and vibrato swell. I can understand why this is not possible in professional libraries, because really the sound is very particular to one very time-dependent expression. However, this lack of versatility doesn't seem to be a great problem, because I LOVE the interpretation you have put into each note, you seem to inject a love of the cello and a real passion into each note. And the timing of the expressiveness seems to suit a lot of generic applications.

I also think the tone of your cello and the way it is recorded are surprisingly excellent, it doesn't seem to matter that it's not in an expensive concert hall. There is a wonderful depth and body to the notes. 

Don't you think this cello has a very `Game of Thrones' vibe to it?!

Also Blakus, I keep listening to your melancholy demo that you posted on Tuesday night. It really is an incredible example of sampling realism; I would imagine most sample developers would be exceedingly nervous about posting something like that because it could so easily give away the weaknesses or lack of emotion that plague sample libraries. However, it was SO realistic and expressive, it's almost impossible to believe you didn't just play the whole thing! (Which you may have done.... we may never know!!!!)


----------



## DeactivatedAcc

http://jasperblunk.com//Quicky-cello-test.mp3

(addtl instruments: HB Gold horns, custom trumpets, CS strings, custom choir)


----------



## Blake Ewing

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I love the spirit of this thread!

Thanks to Blakus for the Samples, and everyone contributing .nkis. 

Lovely sounding instrument, would love to have a non-vib version also. :D 

Here's a track I did last night with the original offering (hard to keep up with each new iteration!)

Parting Clouds

Thanks again!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Jasper Blunk @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> http://jasperblunk.com//Quicky-cello-test.mp3
> 
> (addtl instruments: HB Gold horns, custom trumpets, CS strings, custom choir)


That is so amazing Jasper - I love how you've sped up the sample vibrato to make it useable in a whole new context! Your legato connections are very nice too. Great piece of music, thanks for sharing! (I am very envious of your scripting skills also!!)


----------



## JPQ

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Somethin what i dont like in high notes for someuses but some other uses this is keeper.


----------



## José Herring

zacnelson @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> Thanks Jose! I'm so glad you noticed! I'd like to try some more of these techniques, and perhaps expand this composition a little and provide some variety from the C minor centre. I just need to think about it some more!!



It's reminds me of the Don Davis highly analytical approach to composing. Yes, keep on developing it. It's something I've wanted to do for a while. I actually prefer that kind of music, but being who I am I just end up going off on whims of fancy sooner or later.


----------



## zacnelson

I shall have to look up Don Davis, I've never heard of him before. I wish I was more analytical actually; I need to really take the time to get some of these ideas into a more completed form, but I'm probably a bit like you, I follow a lot of rabbit trails instead....!!


----------



## Blakus

zacnelson @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> You know Blakus, I think what I love most about this cello is the highly expressive bowing and vibrato swell. I can understand why this is not possible in professional libraries, because really the sound is very particular to one very time-dependent expression. However, this lack of versatility doesn't seem to be a great problem, because I LOVE the interpretation you have put into each note, you seem to inject a love of the cello and a real passion into each note. And the timing of the expressiveness seems to suit a lot of generic applications....



Zac, thanks mate. I find myself doing a lot of cello tracks for slow emotional music and I use this expressive type of bowing the most - that's main reason I sampled it this way. Mainly so I could make guide tracks in my DAW and then go and play a live version when I had it sorted out. It is more luck than anything that the way I record my cello seems to work out well for this purpose! I was actually thinking myself that it sounds "Game of Thrones-ey"  - [email protected] your comment about the realism of that demo, I can show you the midi! haha



Blake Ewing @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Here's a track I did last night with the original offering (hard to keep up with each new iteration!)
> 
> Parting Clouds


Blake, really love the smooth wall of bow noise and rosin! Really nice ethereal track, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blake Ewing @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> I love the spirit of this thread!
> 
> Thanks to Blakus for the Samples, and everyone contributing .nkis.
> 
> Lovely sounding instrument, would love to have a non-vib version also. :D
> 
> Here's a track I did last night with the original offering (hard to keep up with each new iteration!)
> 
> Parting Clouds
> 
> Thanks again!



Now this is a very nice demo.

Love what you did with the cello and just the whole mood.


----------



## DeactivatedAcc

(link pulled)


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW LAYER UPDATE v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I just fiddled around with SIPS - wow, not bad legato simulation! Here's an updated NKI with legato. The great thing about this is that there are 2 different legato connections for each interval, depending which layer of samples you activate! I'm really impressed!

I wouldn't recommend using the legato for every connection, but it adds a lot of flexibility! Notice the repeated intervals with the different layers in this small quick example.

[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20example.mp3[/mp3]
MP3 link for those without flash - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20example.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... xample.mp3)

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Alternate%20NKIs/pocketBlakus%20exp_legatoSIPS_1.1.nki (1.1 Legato NKI) - Using SIPS script, easily customizeable.

Thanks Lukas for introducing me to SIPS. (I couldn't get your file to work by the way, it said corrupt). Let's hope this NKI works for all.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Here's a single pass of the Game of Thrones theme 
It uses the new legato NKI, I'm surprised at the variation possible now with the 2 layers and the many more connection possiblities. The two different note attacks on both layers are nice when mixed with some legato.

It's not perfect, but it's a lot more than I thought my simple sustains could do - I only spent 10 minutes in total sampling after all!

[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20GoT.mp3[/mp3]
Link for no-flashers - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20GoT.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... %20GoT.mp3)


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

That sounds perfect. I was trying to think of some witty GOT quote I could add, but I got nothing. 

Looking forward to trying out the legato for myself.


----------



## FriFlo

Wow! Thanks! This is one of the most amazing freebies ever!


----------



## zacnelson

@ Kralc, how about `Blakus is Coming' (for those of you unfamiliar with Game of Thrones, the phrase Winter is Coming is featured in season 1 promos)

@ Jasper, I actually really like your short composition with the choir. I think it sounds like a sketch and needs to be orchestrated and mixed etc with more care, but it's a really strong musical idea that would be worth pursuing. I liked your idea of that single cello line running through the midst of it, it sounds unique and fresh.

@ Blakus, I'm stunned by the legato sample and the G.of T demo, honestly this new Cello could be causing quite a sensation! It really makes me question how essential it is to have the legato transitions all recorded; I'm sure there are plenty of libraries out there that could be spruced up with a some retrospective scripted legato.

@ Blake, I thoroughly enjoyed Parting Clouds, you know how I enjoy your atmospheric sound scapes. I think the name of the track is so suited to the evocative music!! You should put this on your soundcloud page, I was looking for it there this afternoon! Instead I had to wait until I got home to listen on my home computer :( !! You know I love to make my little Soundcloud comments


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Here's a single pass of the Game of Thrones theme
> It uses the new legato NKI, I'm surprised at the variation possible now with the 2 layers and the many more connection possiblities. The two different note attacks on both layers are nice when mixed with some legato.
> 
> It's not perfect, but it's a lot more than I thought my simple sustains could do - I only spent 10 minutes in total sampling after all!
> 
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20GoT.mp3[/mp3]
> Link for no-flashers - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20GoT.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... %20GoT.mp3)



This sounds absolutely FANTASTIC. Thanks so much Blakus, love this thread! :D


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

There is a slight bug with the legato patch at the moment. Release samples are playing on unconnected note beginnings as well as note ends. The SIPS script has interfered somehow - it's very faintly noticeable in the GoT demo, sounds subtly like another cellist sneaking in there for brief moments at note beginnings. Working on it.

@Zac - I know, I'm really surprised at how decent this legato really seems to be! I'm sure it could be tweaked better too, I'm still just fiddling at the moment.

Thanks to those pourin' out the love too!


----------



## Kralc

zacnelson @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> @ Kralc, how about `Blakus is Coming' (for those of you unfamiliar with Game of Thrones, the phrase Winter is Coming is featured in season 1 promos)



That's was the one I was going for, just couldn't get it to work and gave up.


----------



## zacnelson

Kralc, I don't think I got it to work either.... :(


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Haha Clark/Zac - I totally missed that!

Here's another quick legato example - Sorry about the C minor spam  It's my favourite key to play on the cello. (phat bottom C string and all).

[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20improv.mp3[/mp3]
Linkage - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20improv.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... improv.mp3)

Still can't get over how I haven't had to record any legato connections, but it sounds so - well. Connected :lol:


----------



## Ryan

Thanks Blakus! 
Using it in a documentary as we speak. It fits so frakin good in the mix!!
Make me a viola 

Good work with the SIPS. I only use that one. So darn good!


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Hey guys!

First of all, I'm sorry that my legato patch didn't work for you. No idea why.

I tried to resave it and reupload it.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/njynis3nzlayy ... Legato.zip

This time I'm sending you the link to zip file containing more files. First try to copy the patch called "pocketBlakus exp_sus_1.05_RR_legato" to the folder where you got the samples (obviously) and give it a try. It works for me without any problem.

BUT if it still doesn't work outside of my computer, try to use the patch called "pocketBlakus exp_sus_1.05_RR_legato_no-scripts" instead, and manualy copy the files from the "SIPS (presets)" folder to the folder where your Kontakt scripts are located (for example: ...\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets\Scripts). Then after you load this "no-script" patch, manually load those 3 scripts to the first 3 slots of the Script Editor of this patch in this order:

1. SIPS-Starter-V205
2. SIPS-Articulation-V205
3. SIPS-Legato-V205

It should work now!

Please, let me know if it doesn't.

I find this legato patch more enhanced than the one provided by Blakus (no offense ), but judge for yourself.

Good luck!

Lukas


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

That's great Lukas thanks! It works great now - nobody will need to install the scripts manually, they automatically load 

Yours is a very different sounding legato, I prefer mine for the slower expressive lines, but yours is better for faster phrases! Thanks so much for sharing it - great job! The round robin is a nice variation too!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Josquin has very kindly offered to host a mirror for the files as I am having problems finding enough bandwidth! It's so great how everyone is stepping forward to offer their skills and resources to make this project better! Thanks <3

I have updated the main post with the link.

And in case anybody missed it - Latest legato example  (I'm secretly quite happy with this now).
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakus%201.1%20legato%20improv.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## zacnelson

*`The Siege' updated with Sips Legato (2 different types)*

I had great fun tonight playing with the 2 new scripted legato patches using SIPS. I have re-done `The Siege' (which I posted last night), using a combination of the Blakus legato and the Lukas legato. The Blakus legato is used first, when the solo cello enters the arrangement at 0:22. I even threw in a portamento transition at 0:30 - I know people on the forum are very against portamento but I couldn't resist it!!! Plus I think it suited the style of the track, and it was only a tone interval so the porta doesn't jump out too much!

Then, from 0:42 there is a faster section of solo cello where I used the wonderful legato patch contributed by Lukas (thanks Lukas!!). I think this is a really good demonstration of the effectiveness of the Lukas legato, and the instrument is very naked so you can hear it without any distractions. At 0:55 the same cello melody is repeated, but this time I used the second velocity layer (>90) which has stronger vibrato. Once again, the Lukas legato handled it exceptionally.

Here it is on Soundcloud: http://soundcloud.com/zac-nelson-1/the-siege

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60286089&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

AFTER ALL... which legato script Jasper is using? :?:


----------



## Kejero

Amazing work Blakus and other scripters... Cannot wait to get home and try this one out. This is one of the most beautiful cello sounds I've ever heard in the sample world... Thanks man!


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks Zac and Blake. I'm glad you find the patch useful.

There are still many things to improve, but I think it's quite good after like two days since the initial 20 minute recording session  It would be cool to see more "private" instruments like this in the future.

I did a quick test, so you can hear the RR legato patch all by itself. Programming could be much better of course. All notes are intentionaly overlapped in this example, so you can hear the RR legato transitions in various pitches and both velocities.

http://soundcloud.com/lukas-k-3/cello-schindler


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

That's a great demonstration of the RR Lukas, nice one. 
It's probably just me, but I am not as much of a fan of the stretched notes during RR. It's most likely because I know my instrument so well and I know what the tone of each note should sound like. It does funny things to my brain, lol! This is also why I also chose to sample chromatically. 

This is definitely an awesome feature for repeated intervals as you have demonstrated so well though! Aaah, this is fun lol!


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks!

Well you can still record another layer of all the sustains to get the true round robin :D

Think about it... :wink: 

Man, you're gonna be famous for this Cello!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Lukas K @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Well you can still record another layer of all the sustains to get the true round robin :D
> 
> Think about it... :wink:
> 
> Man, you're gonna be famous for this Cello!




Lucas - this is a seriously good script (legato). In VEPRO once I fiddle with the MW all havoc breaks out (stutters, echos, etc.) Until then with NO expression the RR leg works great. Any suggestions.


----------



## artinro

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Blakus,

I truly thank you for giving of your talent and time to create and share this with us. You are a gentleman!

Many thanks, also, to all who have worked on the scripting and other patches.

Very much appreciated.


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks Rob!

I'm sorry you're experiencing these problems.

Unfortunately, I don't have VEPRO, so I can't try it. Does it happen only when you're using it with VEPRO?

I experienced similar thing (I guess) couple times, but after muting and umuting the instrument it was all okay again.

Maybe you could try to go to Kontakt Script Editor, click on the second slot "SIPS-Articulation V205", on the right side change Play Mode to Setup/Audition and on the left side click on Assign Groups and on the bottom click on Check All Groups.

No idea if this can help at all.

BTW Blakus uses VEPRO so he might know more about it.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Hey Lucas - sorry about being so dense but I see the first instruction but NOT the second (left side - assign groups)


_on the right side change Play Mode to Setup/Audition and on the left side click on Assign Groups and on the bottom click on Check All Groups.
_


----------



## Hanu_H

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Sounding great! Now you have to do the staccato samples and put them in a keyswitch.


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

No problem!

When you switch from Play Mode to Setup/Audition, you should see different buttons.

Check this image for reference.
https://www.dropbox.com/s/uztal0khfa9ln ... enshot.jpg

Also you can download the whole SIPS-V205_Package from the site below and there is an in depth documentation about using these scripts.
http://www.theodorkrueger.com/sips.htm

Hope you'll get it work somehow!


----------



## Treb

Jasper Blunk @ Tue Sep 18 said:


> Scripted legato - http://www.jasperblunk.com/cello.mp3 (www.jasperblunk.com/cello.mp3)



I totally want some of that Jasper Legato. Could you share with us? :]


----------



## rpaillot

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Here's a small test with blakus legato 

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27922178/RP%20-%20nostalgia%20blakus%20cello.mp3 (http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27922178/RP%20- ... 0cello.mp3)

Totally love this little thing.
Pro developers should team with you for a complete solo cello library.


----------



## benmrx

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

So in a matter of days.. if that.... We've got a pretty darn usable solo Cello! Now we just need to do the same for violin, viola, and bass. Imagine a little, yet great sounding solo string section... kind of like an online commune for composers! Haha.


----------



## ThomasL

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

This one now lives in my template. Thank you!


----------



## gwillimw

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Just downloaded... what a great gift to the members of this site! Thank you to Blakus and all of the additional script builders. It's pretty inspiring to see what a group of artists who've never met can create. o=?


----------



## Ryan

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Hello!

So, I just need to let you guys hear this cello in my work for a documentary. I will delete this song later this night, because of rules etc. But, thank you so much Blakus! It was just this beautiful cello that where missing. 

http://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/ryan-end ... s-menighet


I have comp, eq and some different other stuff added. You get the point!

Best
Ryan


----------



## Drakken

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Wow, thanks so much for creating this, Blakus! And thanks to all the people working on the different scripts. The demos sound great. Amazing stuff happening in this thread.



Lukas K @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> First of all, I'm sorry that my legato patch didn't work for you. No idea why.
> 
> I tried to resave it and reupload it.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/njynis3nzlayy ... Legato.zip
> 
> This time I'm sending you the link to zip file containing more files. First try to copy the patch called "pocketBlakus exp_sus_1.05_RR_legato" to the folder where you got the samples (obviously) and give it a try. It works for me without any problem.
> 
> BUT if it still doesn't work outside of my computer, try to use the patch called "pocketBlakus exp_sus_1.05_RR_legato_no-scripts" instead, and manualy copy the files from the "SIPS (presets)" folder to the folder where your Kontakt scripts are located (for example: ...\Documents\Native Instruments\Kontakt 5\presets\Scripts). Then after you load this "no-script" patch, manually load those 3 scripts to the first 3 slots of the Script Editor of this patch in this order:
> 
> 1. SIPS-Starter-V205
> 2. SIPS-Articulation-V205
> 3. SIPS-Legato-V205
> 
> It should work now!
> 
> Please, let me know if it doesn't.
> 
> I find this legato patch more enhanced than the one provided by Blakus (no offense ), but judge for yourself.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Lukas



Unfortunately the initial download didn't work for me, and I'm unable to open this .zip file. :-/


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Weird, it worked for others.

Try to download this patch by itself. It should be all you need to get it work.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c4v9xh7bxgt2j ... legato.nki


----------



## Drakken

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Ah, wait a minute, is that particular one for Kontakt 5 only? I'm still on Kontakt 4, so if that's the case then that explains it.

Blakus, I've been playing around with the cello, and I must say, this is a wonderful gift! Thank you again.


----------



## Tino Danielzik

Ok, this will be my last Demo for now, lot's of other things need to be done.

This is a very short and VERY rough sketched demo with Blakus Legato patch combined with LASS LS and Embertones Jubal Flute.

Blakus Cellos fits perfectly, kudos to him and everyone involved. 

Link: http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Blakes%20Cello%20Legato.mp3 (http://www.tinodanielzik.com/Blakes%20C ... Legato.mp3)

Regards,
Tino


----------



## Bunford

These cello demos sound amazing!

Makes me want to write something just for a solo cello without any interference from anything else!


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I updated the mirror site:

the "1.1 LegatoFastRR" .nki (for Kontakt 5.03+) wasn't listed on it yet (had it confused with the 1.1 nki that's in the V 1.1 instrument). Sorry about that. 

I also added Blakus' .nki-descriptions from the first post, just for clarity's sake.


Oh and great demos everyone.


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Blakus, I can't believe how good this sounds. And your legato demo is a real stunner. If I were a sample developer, I'd be jumping all over you to record some solo strings for me (hint hint sample dev guys!) -- this cello is bang-on perfect.

Kerry


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Lukas K @ Wed Sep 19 said:


> No problem!
> 
> When you switch from Play Mode to Setup/Audition, you should see different buttons.
> 
> Check this image for reference.
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/uztal0khfa9ln ... enshot.jpg
> 
> Also you can download the whole SIPS-V205_Package from the site below and there is an in depth documentation about using these scripts.
> http://www.theodorkrueger.com/sips.htm
> 
> Hope you'll get it work somehow!




Lucas - your image doesn't look like what I am seeing in my K5 (latest build) - I don't see the assign group when change the right side to 'setup/audtion'???


----------



## Drakken

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Just uploaded a demo song that would be fitting for the title screen of a loot RPG like Dungeon Siege:

http://soundcloud.com/drakken/title-scr ... geon-siege

Really enjoying using this cello.


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Listen Blake,

I was thinking about one silly thing. What if you tried to record various finger taps on the fingerboard in maybe 4 velocities and 4 round robins (4x4=16 taps / 1 minute recording session ). I think we could find a way how to program it so they would be triggered randomly between like (no tap / RR1 / RR2 / RR3 / RR4) depending on the velocity of the inside (overlapping) notes, so you wouldn't hear any silly tapping on the first notes of the phrase.

It may sound horrible, but I think it's worth a try.

If you find sime time to record it, I can try to make it work.

Thanks!

Lukas


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks everybody for the kind words, I'm so glad that it is useful to you! I am REALLY enjoying listening to the demos that everyone is posting too!

*@rpaillot* - that is such an amazing piece of music, love the bells and the soaring cello over the top. Also love your careful use of the two layers! Really effective! Thanks for sharing!
*@Ryan* - Such a great atmosphere in that music, thanks for sharing that - it is sitting really well in your mix!
*@Tino* - Ahh the beloved Jubal! Love that instrument  It's great hearing my humble patch in combination with it! It's a nice combo actually! Really appreciate you sharing this!
*@KMuzzey* - I'm so glad you like it Kerry! I still can't believe how much more useable it is than I ever thought it would be thanks to all those that have helped here with scripting etc!
*@Drakken *- Wow, love the space and simplicity in your piece - the reverb you have chosen gives a really haunting effect! Thanks for sharing, it would suit a title screen well.
*@Lukas* - Interesting idea, I am wondering exactly how this would improve the instrument! Do you mean just fingering noise? By the way Lukas, I really appreciate your efforts to help improve the playability of this instrument, you're a champion!

Also thanks again to Josquin for his generosity in keeping the download links alive!

I took a quick snap this afternoon of my baby, just in case anyone wants to visualise her while they play her. LOL! No, but really, you can see it's had a somewhat tough life.
Hi Res for anyone extremely bored, or interested  - http://blakus.com/images/BlakusCelloHi.jpg (BlakusCello Hi Res)


----------



## Kralc

GUI!!!!

I wanna do it, as I am both extremely bored and interested! 

edit:





Eh? or Meh?

The legato is lovely by the way, playing with it now!


----------



## mark812

Kralc @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> GUI!!!!
> 
> I wanna do it, as I am both extremely bored and interested!
> 
> edit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? or Meh?
> 
> The legato is lovely by the way, playing with it now!



Great work!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Haha wow!! That is awesome!! Love it!! Great work Clark =o


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

If anyone does want to add it, here are the wallpapers (there are four as I couldn't decide.  )

https://www.box.com/view_shared/o24th5ti25ummmmd800g

Just add,

make_perfview
set_ui_height (1)

In the on init callback, in a script slot with no knobs, etc...

Really digging the legato!


----------



## zacnelson

Just one problem Clark.... you didn't include any Game of Thrones references in the GUI


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

No problem Blake! I thank you!

Yes, i meant only recording of various finger noises (only tapping, no sliding or bowing at all). I don't think you would have to bother with the exact fingering for each note. You can just start recording, grab some pitch probably so you won't have an open string, and tap with other finger(s) on that string with different strenght and variations (4 variations x 4 velocities for example). I would then try to program them so you would hear them while playing legato line. On on the inner notes and only from time to time so it doesn't sound like marimba instead of cello  If you then played with low velocity you wouldn't hear them but with raising velocity they would be present from time to time throught the legato transitions. It COULD add some nice human feel to playing but it can also sound terrible. If you want we can try it at least


----------



## Kralc

zacnelson @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> Just one problem Clark.... you didn't include any Game of Thrones references in the GUI



Well the original version included gratuitous nudity ala GoT, but I thought this was more tasteful. :lol:


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Well - shock, horror! I recorded another layer, my arm is killing me - haven't played molto vibrato that intensely for a sustained period like that lol! (Still testing at the moment) I recorded this layer even MORE quickly than the last so it's a little messy, but this one features VERY strong marcato attacks with IMMEDIATE fast vibrato at FF. Here's a little taste 

At the moment I am testing mapping velocities like this.
0-70 - Soft expressive progressive emotional vibrato (original layer)
71-110 - mf/f expression with more immediate vibrato (2nd layer)
110-127 - ff layer with marcato attack (which is only heard on clean note beginnings, not during legato obviously) and molto vibrato! This is working out quite well for me without any hassle really!

This example is literally a once through improvisation, it's very playable. See if you can spot the new layer :mrgreen: It's not that musical sorry, I purposely put boring repeated sections in so you could hear the smooth transitions and variance possible with the 3 layers now.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60532206&secret_url=false[/flash]
Link for no-flashers: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakusMoltoVibAtkFFTEST.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... FFTEST.mp3)


----------



## Justus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - NEW MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

*I like where this thread is going!* =o 

@Blakus: This is gold! With relatively little effort you made a very playable and realistic sounding instrument. I hope this will inspire others to do the same.

@Others: Lovely demos, nkis and artwork.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> Well - shock, horror! I recorded another layer, my arm is killing me - haven't played molto vibrato that intensely for a sustained period like that lol! (Still testing at the moment) I recorded this layer even MORE quickly than the last so it's a little messy, but this one features VERY strong marcato attacks with IMMEDIATE fast vibrato at FF. Here's a little taste
> 
> At the moment I am testing mapping velocities like this.
> 0-70 - Soft expressive progressive emotional vibrato (original layer)
> 71-110 - mf/f expression with more immediate vibrato (2nd layer)
> 110-127 - ff layer with marcato attack (which is only heard on clean note beginnings, not during legato obviously) and molto vibrato! This is working out quite well for me without any hassle really!
> 
> This example is literally a once through improvisation, it's very playable. See if you can spot the new layer :mrgreen: It's not that musical sorry, I purposely put boring repeated sections in so you could hear the smooth transitions and variance possible with the 3 layers now.
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60532206&secret_url=false[/flash]
> Link for no-flashers: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakusMoltoVibAtkFFTEST.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... FFTEST.mp3)




Nice Blakus. You're a real gent.


----------



## handz

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Blakus - you are the man! Really impressive what you did here, sounds fantastic and it somehow proofs that best things in life are free <br><br>BTW - any obe player who like to follow Blakus here? o=<


----------



## cacophonix

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I also definitely love the way this thread is going. Great to see people of good will working together to offer beautiful thing to the community!

Thanks Blakus, and to all of the contributors. I eagerly hope to test this instrument in a few days 

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## Bernard Duc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Impressive work! Thanks Blakus and the others!



> any obe player who like to follow Blakus here?


 Oh yeah, that would be awesome!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks guys. Looks like we're on a new thread page. 
Just going to repost the new stuff I'm testing tonight in case others missed it!

At the moment I am testing mapping velocities like this.
0-70 - Soft expressive progressive emotional vibrato (original layer)
71-110 - mf/f expression with more immediate vibrato (2nd layer)
110-127 - ff layer with marcato attack (which is only heard on clean note beginnings, not during legato obviously) and molto vibrato! This is working out quite well for me without any hassle really!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60532206&secret_url=false[/flash]
Link for no-flashers: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/pocketBlakusMoltoVibAtkFFTEST.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... FFTEST.mp3)


----------



## Ryan

So, I have decided to let the score be a little bit longer on soundcloud. People seem to like it a lot.

Ohh, looking forward to test the new marcato/molto stuff.

http://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/ryan-end ... s-menighet

Best
Ryan


----------



## Hanu_H

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> At the moment I am testing mapping velocities like this.
> 0-70 - Soft expressive progressive emotional vibrato (original layer)
> 71-110 - mf/f expression with more immediate vibrato (2nd layer)
> 110-127 - ff layer with marcato attack (which is only heard on clean note beginnings, not during legato obviously) and molto vibrato! This is working out quite well for me without any hassle really!


Please record those staccato samples as well and make a master keyswitch patch with all the articulations in it. I always find the velocity controlled articulations harder to use.


----------



## devastat

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thank you Blakus for sampling this amazing Cello!

After downloading it I got really inspired and wrote this short track http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9178387/The_Invisible.mp3


----------



## Ganvai

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

This Plugin is really awesome.

If you need any help for donwloading, producing, mastering and so on, writ eme a pm. I'll try my best to support this. It's so fucking good!!!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Kudos, Blakus.... Really nice to share what you can and what you have. And thanks soooo much to all others bringing this to new unexpected heights with what you could add and develop.

Just one question: The program has gone through so many stages and I only followed by listening to your evolving sound examples. Would anyone be so kind to list all I have to download and install to get the (momentary) end result? Because the latest demo by Blakus himself convinced me that this is better than every other cello program I use up to now.. Unfortunatly I didn´t ever use SIPS myself though I heard what It can do on other samples. Is this hard to configure or install? At the moment my daily work is quite hard and my brain runs on low fuel... :? I am using the latest Kontakt, 5.03 or so..


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> Well - shock, horror! I recorded another layer, my arm is killing me - haven't played molto vibrato that intensely for a sustained period like that lol! (Still testing at the moment) I recorded this layer even MORE quickly than the last so it's a little messy, but this one features VERY strong marcato attacks with IMMEDIATE fast vibrato at FF. Here's a little taste


Wow man, thanks for doing that!

We will "feel" your pain,... over and over, imbued in beautifully expressive music - it will be immortalized forever, so it was worth it. 

Sorry about the arm though...but it really does sound awesome. I love playing this lib.


----------



## Niah

Thank you for your great contribution to the community Blakus !


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

@Hanu_H - I'll see what can be done in the future! I will definitely do short articululations st some point. 
@devastat - that's the stuff! Really nice little track! Thanks for sharing it!
@Ganvai - thanks for your support mate!
@Sid Francis - the only thing you NEED to download is the main 1.1 package. It has the main legato patch and simple sustain patch included. Both with 2 layers triggered by velocity and basic mod control. You won't need to install any script, it's all in the patch already! Let me know if you have any probs. 
@Greg - haha thanks for the sympathy man LOL!

I am REALLY enjoying this patch with the molto vib layer at the moment! The simplicity and effectiveness make me wonder a lot about sampling in general. I'm not really missing the true legato much, which surprises me. The baked in expression I'm not finding as limiting as I thought it would be too, now I have 3 layers to fiddle with. And the lack of complex cross fades and legato scripting seems to keep it free from distracting artefacts. The simple mod wheel really allows some much needed flexibility in samples like this, definitely a lot of fun anyway!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> I'm not really missing the true legato much, which surpries me. The baked in expression I'm not finding as limiting as I thought it would be too, now I have 3 layers to fiddle with. And the lack of complex cross fades and legato scripting seems to keep it free from distracting artefacts. The simple mod really allows some much needed flexibility in samples like this, definitely a lot of fun anyway!




+100


----------



## benmrx

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Just posted this in the members composition area.

It's a short piece using this in more of layered scenario. I put this cue together recently, but I wanted to go back and replace some sounds with recently purchased libraries and drop in the pocketBlakus cello. It comes in about 2/3 way through supporting the staccato violins to simply bring the rhythm forward for a bit. Even though it's not glaringly obvious, I think this did the job it needed to do perfectly. Got my fingers crossed that we'll see some short articulations. 

I LOVE this little instrument, and the way it's come together as a community. I'm definately inspired to write something that actually features it a bit more.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60584869&secret_url=false[/flash]

http://soundcloud.com/ben-kersten/doin-the-cockroach


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

ben that is great! Really nice sound! Really going to have to do those shorts aren't I :D


----------



## benmrx

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> ben that is great! Really nice sound! Really going to have to do those shorts aren't I :D



Thanks  It wouldn't sound nearly as good if you hadn't done your recent template walkthroughs! 

And..., not only should you do shorts, but you should also setup a paypal donate button somehwere. I would gladly drop a few bucks in there, maybe some kind of general fund for you and anyone else that's helped with the scripting? FWIW, I can barely write basic CSS for websites, but if you need some graphics, buttons, knobs, etc. I'd be happy to put something together.


----------



## zacnelson

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> I am REALLY enjoying this patch with the molto vib layer at the moment! The simplicity and effectiveness make me wonder a lot about sampling in general. I'm not really missing the true legato much, which surprises me. The baked in expression I'm not finding as limiting as I thought it would be too, now I have 3 layers to fiddle with. And the lack of complex cross fades and legato scripting seems to keep it free from distracting artefacts. The simple mod wheel really allows some much needed flexibility in samples like this, definitely a lot of fun anyway!



This paragraph PERFECTLY sums up my feeling about this awesome cello. I can't wait to start trying the molto vibrato layer, and I like the way you have made it triggered by velocity. Once you do record shorts and pizzicato etc it would be great if you could make the short articulations keyswitchable, because that's much easier than having multiple patches.

Also, I agree with Ben, I was actually going to suggest the same thing myself but he beat me to it! I would very happily donate towards this cello, even if only a handful of people did so it would be some reward for your efforts, and for the efforts of those kind people like Lukas who have provided wonderful scripts.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Blakus, if you need some editing or programming help, I'll be glad to do what I can too. My time is a bit limited at the moment (outside obligations), but I might find some time here and there to be of help if you can be patient. I'm quite handy with slicing and dicing, mapping, tuning, balancing, etc.

Although, I'm really quite impressed with what you've done single-handedly. You took a rather interesting approach with the mapping which I haven't seen before and don't completely understand (all the notes in a single string rather than individually. And what are the RR groups doing? And why split the velocities into different groups?). One advantage to chopping samples into individual notes is that you edit notes individually (if needed) and setting start points and other organizational management should be a little easier (or at least it seems to me - although my programming experience is somewhat limited).

I wonder if someone with Redmatica might be able to help too as I think it automates much of the above process which must be how the devs do "deep sampling" with millions of samples. However, you've clearly shown that deep sampling is not a more important aspect than just a good basic sound.

Greg


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks Greg and Zac. 
Greg, I have no idea what I'm doing. The programming is all over the place lol! But it was a very quick way of doing it. This is the only way I could figure out how to get it to work. Thanks so much for your support by the way too! 

I am trying to clean it all u in the next release with the molto vib layer. I just learnt some things from your confusion (about my methods) comments above even! HAHA. Are there alternatives to Redmatica out there for PC?


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> I am trying to clean it all u in the next release with the molto vib layer. I just learnt some things from your confusion (about my methods) comments above even! HAHA.


I think its cool how we're all learning from each other.



Blakus @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> Are there alternatives to Redmatica out there for PC?


In this thread, Jose mentions one called SampleRobot although I haven't tried it.


----------



## José Herring

I never used Redmatica. But I've used SampleRobot. It works well, but I don't think it was nearly as slick as Redmatica was/is.


----------



## José Herring

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Quick demo using the Pocket Cello. Very expressive. Had a bit of hard time with the wide range of timbre changes from note to note.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60634074&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Nice piece, thanks for sharing! Yeah, thats pretty normal, tone changes from string to string. Live, players can negate this where needed by using higher fingering positions. :D


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Here's a bit of Bach with a more romantic interpretation - plus a little improv craziness at the end 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60663187&secret_url=false[/flash]
No-flashers - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/BlakusBach.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... usBach.mp3)


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Here's a bit of Bach with a more romantic interpretation - plus a little improv craziness at the end
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60663187&secret_url=false[/flash]
> No-flashers - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/BlakusBach.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... usBach.mp3)




Nice Blakus - which nki is this one?


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Thanks for this little beauty Blakus et al.

I'm working on an orchestral suite right now that features a fair bit of solo cello. Just swapped out my 'go to' instrument and instantly benefited from the lovely vibrato and warmth that the Blakus cello provides. The legato works well too.

I would have loved to have made the swap permanent but unfortunately the upper range would need to be extended by a few semi-tones. When your arms recover, could this possibly be factored in please  

Yep, I'd gladly donate for this if you can set something up.

Regards,

Graham

www.soundclick.com/grahamkeitch


----------



## adg21

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - MARCATO/MOLTO VIB FF LAYER DEMO(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Rob Elliott @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Blakus @ Fri Sep 21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a bit of Bach with a more romantic interpretation - plus a little improv craziness at the end
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60663187&secret_url=false[/flash]
> No-flashers - https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%20Demos/BlakusBach.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/User%2 ... usBach.mp3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Blakus - which nki is this one?
Click to expand...

Indeed...


----------



## bobulusbillman

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

This is absolutely crapping over the Spitfire solo Cello! How do they feel right now?


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I'm finally back in my studio..but this one works with K5 only? :cry:


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Kralc @ Thu Sep 20 said:


> If anyone does want to add it, here are the wallpapers (there are four as I couldn't decide.  )
> 
> https://www.box.com/view_shared/o24th5ti25ummmmd800g
> 
> Just add,
> 
> make_perfview
> set_ui_height (1)
> 
> In the on init callback, in a script slot with no knobs, etc...
> 
> Really digging the legato!



Would it be possible to include a screenshot of where this goes? Would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## P.T.

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



mark812 @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> I'm finally back in my studio..but this one works with K5 only? :cry:



There are something like 5-6 nki files.
2 or 3 need K5. The others do not.


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Darthmorphling @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> Would it be possible to include a screenshot of where this goes? Would be greatly appreciated!



Edit: looks like Blakus's new update has got you covered!

I'm not at my computer right now, but I can try to walk you through it.

Click on the spanner, to get into the edit window. Then click the button labeled "instrument options". This'll pop up a window and at the bottom there'll be a two empty grey boxes with browse etc... The top one is the one you want. click browse, find the file and you'll be done!

And Blakus, thanks for adding the no flash links, it's always so disappointing when I can't listen to something..


----------



## TuwaSni

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Incredible sound and cooperative development/enhancement. This is an incredible thread. REALLY MADE MY DAY TO TRACK THROUGH THIS THREAD! Thanks ALL.

TS


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

pocketBlakus v1.2 update link:
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/1.2%20update.zip

This update doesn't contain any new samples.
This is the NKI that I played the 'Bach' example with, apart from towards the end where it goes all marcato on yo face.
Just unzip this over the top of your library location. It's just a new NKI and a "Wall Paper" folder that belongs in the sample folder.

Main package and mirror will hopefully be updated soon!

*Legato script improvement - 
*Cleaned up messy sample start/end locations, responds better now.
*Tidied up some of my random mapping and groups 
*UI Art - Thanks Clark - you legend!


Massive thanks again to everybody that's contributed so far! Really appreciate the scripting help, audio demos and kind comments from all!


----------



## zacnelson

Will you also be updating Lukas' Legato script with the new marcato velocity layer? I hope so!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott

zacnelson @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Will you also be updating Lukas' Legato script with the new marcato velocity layer? I hope so!!!




Thanks Blakus. +1 on Lucas' one as well.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I love Lukas' script! I probably won't edit other's scripts though, as things start to get a little messy - and different versions of Kontakt etc! There's no marcato yet in my version either btw!

Have you tried the new legato yet? Interested to hear what you think - I spent quite a lot of time buried in the settings. Or are you mainly after RR!! I'm thinking about doing some simple 2x real recorded RR, (since I can't stand the simulated RR haha!)


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> *UI Art - Thanks Clark - you legend!



Thanks for letting me contribute! :D


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

v 1.2 is on Mirror.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Solo Cello Freebie - SIPS LEGATO+NEW LAYERS v1.1(Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Kralc @ Fri Sep 21 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Sat Sep 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be possible to include a screenshot of where this goes? Would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: looks like Blakus's new update has got you covered!
Click to expand...


It does indeed! I did find the place where you suggested, but was trying to add the script to get the entire UI. Now that he added it, I figured out what I needed!

Thanks for your help.

This is an awesome freebie and contribution to the community.


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

WOW - thanks again Blakus and thanks to all contributors.


----------



## DynamicK

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Downloading now....Many thanks Blakus and others involved in making this instrument.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

No problems guys, enjoy!

Here's a little demo I did for Jasper Blunk's new free Fortissimo Trumpet Ensemble library! It features the pocketBlakus cello quite a bit too - and it's actually the first time I've used it myself in an orchestral context! Lots of fun!

[mp3]http://www.blakus.com/music/JBFTE_pocketBlakus1.mp3[/mp3]
http://www.blakus.com/music/JBFTE_pocketBlakus1.mp3


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Would you like a bit of Gladiator with that reverb? This uses both the 1.2 legato and sustain patch.
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60767916&secret_url=false[/flash]
No-flashers: http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/gladiator-pocketblakus-cello/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/gladia ... o/download)


----------



## kitekrazy

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Mon Sep 17 said:


> *What does it look like?*
> I took a quick snap this afternoon of my baby, just in case anyone wants to visualise her while they play her. LOL! No, but really, you can see it's had a somewhat tough life.
> http://blakus.com/images/BlakusCelloHi.jpg (BlakusCello Hi Res)



Love it! You should see my tuba.


----------



## Resoded

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

So generous of you to share this Blakus.


----------



## johnnyt

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

I nearly overlooked this but am so glad I didn't. Really lovely sounding instrument. Thank you very much for sharing Blakus!

I couldn't help but add a little of your cello to a cue I'm working on at the moment. It's not finished but thought I'd share a rough version. The cello comes in at 0:27. I think I'll be finding a lot of use for this little instrument!

Thanks again for your generosity.

Josh

Night Rains WIP (with Blakus Cello) 
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60785848&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

Which one is the latest patch working in 4.2.3? I'm kinda lost in all these great contributions. :D


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*

The latest official 1.2 package should be everything you need Mark, it supports Kontakt 4. If you already have the samples then you don't need to redownload the whole package, *just this small update here.* Extract the files over the top of your library location.


johnnyt @ Sun Sep 23 said:


> I nearly overlooked this but am so glad I didn't. Really lovely sounding instrument. Thank you very much for sharing Blakus!
> Night Rains WIP (with Blakus Cello)
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60785848&secret_url=false[/flash]


John, thanks for sharing that - I really enjoyed it! Really nice writing, and sonically beautiful too.

@kitekrazy - Sample that bad boy! haha


----------



## zacnelson

Brilliant mix and sonic landscape you have created in that track Josh, it's a great background mood sort of thing


----------



## williemyers

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

will this guy fly on Kontakt PLAYER?


----------



## Kralc

Only for 15 minutes.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Here is an improv piece I just did. I had no direction other than it would be in Am and that I would try some harmony and counterpoint. This was literally one take with only some expression drawn in after the fact.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60855385&secret_url=false[/flash]

Thanks again for the kick ass cello!


----------



## zacnelson

After listening to Darth Vader's new demo, the question has to be genuinely asked, is there a rival cello available these days that sounds as good as the Blakus cello?


----------



## johnnyt

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Although limited in sampling depth and articulations, what really sets it apart is its expressive, rich tone. As with the Embertone instruments, it just goes to show you don't need to sample the $%@% out of something to get a very good usable result. 

I must say this whole thread is one of the nicest I've seen on any forum. Great cooperative spirit here! 

@Blakus: 
I see you're based in Sydney. Do you do any session work?


----------



## Kralc

A little emotional demo for the Emotional Cello.
Again, thanks a ton for this Blakus!

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60862919&secret_url=false[/flash] 
http://soundcloud.com/clarkaboud/over-t ... cketblakus


And Josh, that demo is flippin beautiful! You've got to tell where those shakers (rain stick?) are from.


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

This instrument and this thread are fantastic. Thank you Blakus and everyone that contributed. It clearly shows that "true legato", xy velocity layers and expensive equipment are not needed to produce a great-sounding and playable instrument. This is actually the best sampled cello I've come across tbh. o-[][]-o 

If only someone would do a violin..I'd be glad to give you my money. :mrgreen:


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Just made this in a single pass, most of it is with the 2 released layers again. You can probably hear towards the end where I'm experimenting with new samples. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60866109&secret_url=false[/flash]
No Flashers- http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/cellofun-more-cello-spam/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/cellof ... m/download)

@Darth - Thanks for sharing that piece mate! I'm really enjoying hearing what people are doing with it!
@Zac - haha, thanks buddy. How could it possibly compete! It's only 50mb of samples! :lol: 
@Clark - wow mate, brilliant piece, you have varied the 2 layers nicely! Thanks for sharing it!
@mark - I agree with you totally. I'm sort of hoping that this inspires others to experiment too! Thanks for you support and kind words!


----------



## james7275

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I 100% agree with Mark, this is the best sounding solo cello I've used! It's amazing that you recorded this in your bedroom as just sort of an expriment and it turned out so good. 

I don't know if you play violin or even own one, but if you do, could you please sample that when you get a chance 

I'd also like to give a small donation if I could as a way to say thank you. Could you tell me how to do this?


----------



## johnnyt

Kralc @ Sun Sep 23 said:


> And Josh, that demo is flippin beautiful! You've got to tell where those shakers (rain stick?) are from.



Thanks Clark, glad you liked it. And that's a beautiful track from you too. The rain stick is from Symphonic Sphere. I recorded my own once but this one sounds much cleaner. 

Here is a simple little cue treated with the Blakus cello. 


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60876708&secret_url=false[/flash] 
http://soundcloud.com/josh-thompson-5/2m5-another-goodbye-blakus


----------



## Hanu_H

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Sun Sep 23 said:


> Just made this in a single pass, most of it is with the 2 released layers again. You can probably hear towards the end where I'm experimenting with new samples.


Sounds absolutely stunning. How did you treat the Cello that it fits so well with other instruments in your template?


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

This demo sounds awesome Blake.

The other strings are LASS?

BTW, you could maybe re-record the D3 note. I love it's expressiveness, but the note has very different "attack" (more prominent and immediate vibrato) than the other ones.

It would also be cool to find some way how to use that rebowing creatively. I totally love it, It's something that can't be recreated virtually so nicely, but it's a little weird to have it only on couple higher notes. Is it because you have to use "more bow" in the upper register so the string can resonate or was it just some randomness while recording?

Thanks!


----------



## johnnyt

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Lukas K @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> This demo sounds awesome Blake.
> 
> The other strings are LASS?
> 
> Thanks!



Sounds very much like CineOrch Low Chords if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## lamandolina

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus this Cello is fantastic!

http://soundcloud.com/pabloborghi/prueba-cello-blakus-a


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Many thanks for this Blakus, I have been looking for a solo cello library and this one sounds great  Here it is layered with a bit of Loegria.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60903160&secret_url=false&player_type=waveform[/flash]

Chris


----------



## zacnelson

Nice track Chris. I'm not sure about your piano sound, however it's a really strong piano theme, definitely worth working more on.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Loving these pieces you're sharing guys!! Thanks!

@Hanu_H - the only thing I applied to the cello in that demo was a simple hall reverb from 2C-Audio B2! 

@Lukas - You're guess was right, higher notes = more bow required. I tried to make the notes last as long as possible without rebowing, you'll notice the distance before rebow gets shorter as you get to the higher registers. I didn't want to sacrifice bow speed for emotion and tone  And yes, everything else in that demo is CineOrch from CineSamples!


----------



## zacnelson

Actually I like the rebowing it feels real to me


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@Blakus - Cool, I just wanted to know if that's the way how it works in reality. BTW, if you had to play some really long note, do you rebow on the beat or not? I guess it's different when playing in the section than as a soloist. Thanks!


----------



## HDJK

A little late to the party, but thanks a lot for this amazing patch!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@Lukas - Depends on the situation as you say, in a section it doesn't matter, as a soloist it does matter more - although I often find myself not paying too much attention to when I bowchange, especially on long expressive notes - I tend to concentrate on maximizing tone and emotion. Other cellists are probably different though.

@HDJK - Thanks! Enjoy!

Also, a few people have been asking why I chose the name pocketBlakus! It's like having a mini-Blakus in your pocket to use whenever you like! (haha), bad I know - but I found it a little funny


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

OK, this is just a bit of an experiment. Some of it's ok, some of it, not so nice at all so go easy!! haha - I put it together rather quickly too.
I will probably take it down in a few hours, but just thought I'd share it for fun.

I should point out that most of this isn't possible with the available version.

The backing is a karaoke track I got for $2  (I found the timing hard to follow)
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/ThePrayerROUGHTEST.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/ThePrayerROUGHTEST.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experi ... GHTEST.mp3)


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> OK, this is just a bit of an experiment. Some of it's ok, some of it, not so nice at all so go easy!! haha - I put it together rather quickly too.
> I will probably take it down in a few hours, but just thought I'd share it for fun.
> 
> I should point out that most of this isn't possible with the available version.
> 
> The backing is a karaoke track I got for $2  (I found the timing hard to follow)
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/ThePrayerROUGHTEST.mp3[/mp3]
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/ThePrayerROUGHTEST.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experi ... GHTEST.mp3)




What NOT available???? :D When available? It's gorgeous.


----------



## rpaillot

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Sat Sep 22 said:


> Would you like a bit of Gladiator with that reverb? This uses both the 1.2 legato and sustain patch.
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F60767916&secret_url=false[/flash]
> No-flashers: http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/gladiator-pocketblakus-cello/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/gladia ... o/download)



awewome demo of Gladiator.

One of my favorite film music theme


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



rpaillot @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> awewome demo of Gladiator.
> 
> One of my favorite film music theme


It's one of my favourites too Romain!

@Rob - Thanks Rob! :mrgreen: It's right at the stupidly top range of the cello, much higher than I prefer to play, put it that way!


----------



## Graham Keitch

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Refering to the cello and karaoke track:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/ThePrayerROUGHTEST.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experi ... GHTEST.mp3)


Sounds great! 

I definitely could do with some of those notes in the higher register please! v1.3? 

Graham


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



Blakus @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> rpaillot @ Mon Sep 24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> awewome demo of Gladiator.
> 
> One of my favorite film music theme
> 
> 
> 
> It's one of my favourites too Romain!
> 
> @Rob - Thanks Rob! :mrgreen: It's right at the stupidly top range of the cello, much higher than I prefer to play, put it that way!
Click to expand...


VERY expressive Blakus. A 1.3 would indeed be cool, IF we could accomplish this. :wink:


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks Rob. Too expressive!, but that's because it's meant to be an over the top layer used in climaxes etc! Not to be used all the time as used through much of this test example. Anyway, I just wanted to get people's thoughts! Will take it down soon, don't want to be make too many people's ears bleed. Haha.


----------



## Hannesdm

Another thank you Blakus! And to all involved shaping this amazing freebie!


----------



## Danny_Owen

I couldn't believe I was listening to a sampled cello at many points during that one Blakus...! Just lost in the musicality. You're really onto something here!

P.S. I tried version 1.2 out on Marianelli's Denouement from Atonement- couldn't believe how quickly I could put something lyrical together. If there was a whole series of instruments like this that were just lyrical legato but this easy to put together some musical I'd definitely be buying.


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Mon 24 Sep said:


> Also, a few people have been asking why I chose the name pocketBlakus! It's like having a mini-Blakus in your pocket to use whenever you like! (haha), bad I know - but I found it a little funny


hee hee me too

Some fantastic demos here as well. 

Happy days.


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.3+)*



rpaillot @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> awewome demo of Gladiator.
> 
> One of my favorite film music theme



One of my favorites too and awesome demo indeed!

Here's one of my all-time favorites and my first quick test with pocketBlakus 1.2 featuring Embertone Intimate Strings Lite for harmony. This instrument is really fantastic.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F61010179&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## tabulius

Most excellent sir! Thank you. Great and usable instrument.


----------



## michael c

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks for the effort! I own Spitfire solo instruments and like it but hate that the legato instruments are so enveloped in hall sound. Can we be greedy and ask for shorts?!

Thanks!


----------



## lee

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



michael c @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> Can we be greedy and ask for shorts?!
> 
> Thanks!



If you ask for a paypal donation button on his site just before you ask for shorts, I´d say yes.


----------



## zacnelson

Mark, that Braveheart theme worked amazingly well, not an easy sound to get right either


----------



## Blakus

Danny_Owen @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> I couldn't believe I was listening to a sampled cello at many points during that one Blakus...! Just lost in the musicality. You're really onto something here!


Thanks Danny and others for such nice compliments!

@Mark - thanks for sharing that short example! Nice job! As a cellist the only thing that stands out to me is that I would probably put a few unconnected notes in there to help the realism 

@Michael - I definitely plan to do some shorts sometime in the future.


----------



## almagata

Thanks a lot blakus, you did an excellent and expressive instrument!
Its now in my palette 

About the higher notes in your "ear´s bleed " demo, I think they sound awesome, really lyrical, please release a 1.3 version!!! 
Also I think you must put a paypal donation button, I don´t want you to stop improving this!


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Blakus This is amazing! thanks a lot! im trying to recover my violin to make some sampling sessions maybe if you help me with the programming we can get ourselves a solo violin Too... What do you think?


----------



## Kralc

Christian, we're going to have to hold you to that now.


----------



## toodamnhip

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Nice work, love the trumpets too. Are those trumpets only PC based? :(
Also, how would I best change this instrument so I can play little cello chords?
I found the legato setting in the little tool wrench area, is that the only place to change this or is there a way to assign a controller to go from legato to multi timberal?


----------



## mark812

Blakus @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> @Mark - thanks for sharing that short example! Nice job! As a cellist the only thing that stands out to me is that I would probably put a few unconnected notes in there to help the realism



You're completely right, I did that in about 15 min and just overlapped every note but I completely forgot to break some points. 

Nah, who need bow changes anyway? :lol:


----------



## mark812

Christian F. Perucchi @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> Blakus This is amazing! thanks a lot! im trying to recover my violin to make some sampling sessions maybe if you help me with the programming we can get ourselves a solo violin Too... What do you think?



That would be awesome!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



> Blakus This is amazing! thanks a lot! im trying to recover my violin to make some sampling sessions maybe if you help me with the programming we can get ourselves a solo violin Too... What do you think?


 o/~ o/~ o/~ . . . nice!


----------



## Justus

Christian F. Perucchi @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Blakus This is amazing! thanks a lot! im trying to recover my violin to make some sampling sessions maybe if you help me with the programming we can get ourselves a solo violin Too... What do you think?




That would be awesome!
If you do make sure that your swells match Blakus' ones.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks for your generous offer Christian! 

I have actually already got some violin goodness to match the cello on the way if everything goes to plan : :wink:


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> I have actually already got some violin goodness to match the cello on the way if everything goes to plan : :wink:



>8o


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



mark812 @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Blakus @ Tue Sep 25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have actually already got some violin goodness to match the cello on the way if everything goes to plan : :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >8o
Click to expand...




>8o ~o)


----------



## zacnelson

Ooooh that's exciting!


----------



## ThomasL

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Now, Blakus, about that Donate button...


----------



## Kralc

Yeah, you've given us an awesome free cello, it'd be wrong to release an awesome free violin.

But I'll repeat what I said before - This thread just keeps getting better and better. :mrgreen:


----------



## Darthmorphling

Kralc @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Yeah, you've given us an awesome free cello, it'd be wrong to release an awesome free violin.
> 
> But I'll repeat what I said before - This thread just keeps getting better and better. :mrgreen:



I wouldn't say it would be wrong, but rather an extremely generous gift that would prompt me to donate. Especially Since I would no longer need to purchase Spitfire's Solo Strings, and could then get Zebra instead :mrgreen:


----------



## Leosc

*New UI*

Hey people!
I like this Cello so much that I decided to give it a little custom UI to (key)switch between Poly and Legato mode as well as change the attack and release times - this way you don't have to load and switch between different NKIs.

I hope this is okay with Blakus - otherwise I'll just delete the files. It's available here: http://www.mediafire.com/?xmbu95em8a2xm0z (updated, 27.09.).


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Wow - how cool is that Acall. Do we need the samples again or just the nki?


----------



## Leosc

Good call, Rob!
I didn't think of that (rather stupid of me, really); of course you just need the extra NKI and Nkr. Just put the content of the zip file in the same folder as your usual Blakus Cello nkis. Here you go: http://www.mediafire.com/?xmbu95em8a2xm0z (updated, 27.09.)


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

That's fantastic Acall. Beautiful job! Thank you so much for your generosity!
I'm currently overseas for a few days so I can't consolidate any new releases, but I'll release a new package with legato improvements, the beautiful new UI thanks to Acall, and just a few re-recorded notes that didn't match tonally. Around the c#4 - d#4 area if I remember correctly.


----------



## zacnelson

I can't wait to get home and try this, thanks Acall!

Is there any chance of doing something similar with the Lukas legato version? I spent hours yesterday using the pocket Blakus and when I do 8th notes or 16th notes the Lukas legato is really the only option, the difference between the two legatos is enormous.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

The instrument really isn't designed to do phrases this fast and my personal releases won't be focused on this as it just doesn't sound convincing to my ears, but perhaps Lukas would update his!

Repost: I'm currently overseas for a few days so I can't consolidate any new releases, but I'll release a new package with legato improvements (faster legato, but still an emotional sound), the beautiful new UI thanks to Acall, and just a few re-recorded notes that didn't match tonally. Around the c#4 - d#4 area if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kralc

Damn, I've been trying to do that Acall! . 
My small knowledge of scripting failed me though. How did you get it to work? I'd look at your script, but I can't use 5.0.3.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

sloppy played, not mixed at all, but... take a listen, dudes 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F61179482[/flash]


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@Zac I'm waiting for Blakus. I've already found a way how to fix couple issues and bring some nice features, but now we need some additional sample content so I can implement all this. It might be also good to have an option of switching between both legatos plus this polyphonic mode. I will try to do all that also for the older version of Kontakt.


----------



## schatzus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Seriously, very cool of you. Thanks so much.


----------



## zacnelson

Brilliant Lukas, looking forward to it! Thanks again for your fantastic nki


----------



## Leosc

Kralc @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Damn, I've been trying to do that Acall! .
> My small knowledge of scripting failed me though. How did you get it to work? I'd look at your script, but I can't use 5.0.3.



I updated my second post (the one with just the Nkis), the link now contains a patch for Kontakt 4.2, and the script's not password locked. Hope it helps you a little!



Blakus said:


> That's fantastic Acall. Beautiful job! Thank you so much for your generosity!



_My_ generosity? :D It's the least I could do to try to give you (and all the others working on it) something back for this great instrument. Also, should you or Lukas ever need a little scripting or GUI goodness for your free instruments, don't hesitate to PM me!


----------



## sherief83

I just wanted to say...I love you guys (blakus and others who are contributing)...This thing is absolute beauty.


----------



## Kralc

Thanks Acall, much appreciated!
Looks great by the way!


----------



## zacnelson

I was switching between the pocket Blakus and some other solo and ensemble cellos for hours and EVERY time I had to keep returning to the Blakus, even though I was trying to outdo it with the rival instruments! I love the expressiveness, I have so much confidence about placing it in a mix because it honestly sounds like it was actually played and not samples.


----------



## MaestroRage

Gabriel Oliveira @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> sloppy played, not mixed at all, but... take a listen, dudes
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F61179482[/flash]



sounds absolutely brilliant. overall great piece, cello does great justice in it also.


----------



## benmrx

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hello community,

today I wanted to try out some layering and various EQ/Verb processing to come up with a cello section for my template. It's just a short legato line repeated 4 times with various layers. Nothing fancy at all..., in fact I played the line once with all layers going, and then duplicated it 4 times, muting tracks as need be. I did go back and tweak the mod wheel a tad in the 1st and 2nd pass. 


1st Pass: Loegria Lo Strings, 1/2 section legato by itself.
2nd Pass: Layering in the pocketBlackus.
3rd Pass: Layering LASS Lite, volume pulled down roughly 2.5db.
4th Pass: Same as the 3rd pass, but switched to the Loegria full section legato.

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F61202270&secret_url=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/ben-kersten/cellotest

I'm liking it, but would love any feedback.

P.S..., what's this about a violin now? I'm almost ready to refuse to download it until there's a paypal button somewhere. 

P.P.S. Acall, that new GUI is fantastic! I'm a sucker for nice GUI's. It may not be right, but it's just more inspiring when the GUI you're basically forced to stare at has some style.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks again for the kind words guys. Zac that's a great compliment thank you! I am honestly so enjoying listening to all the beautiful music being created by you guys! Can't wait to get back home and listen to the ones posted recently. 

Thanks to all that have kindly offered to donate also! I have been thinking a lot about this, I would rather create more deeply sampled and more perfected emotional instrument editions for purchase instead if people wished for such an option. Using and extending the same basic philosophy and approach as this free instrument. This is not an announcement of any sorts, but more an expression of my thoughts!

This instrument was always meant to be totally free as a simple gift. And the VI community has helped to turn it into a far more useable gift than I ever even thought it would be! I'm very grateful for this and will definitely be continuing to improve and tweak it!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Thanks again for the kind words guys. Zac that's a great compliment thank you! I am honestly so enjoying listening to all the beautiful music being created by you guys! Can't wait to get back home and listen to the ones posted recently.
> 
> Thanks to all that have kindly offered to donate also! I have been thinking a lot about this, I would rather create more deeply sampled and more perfected emotional instrument editions for purchase instead if people wished for such an option. Using and extending the same basic philosophy and approach as this free instrument. This is not an announcement of any sorts, but more an expression of my thoughts!
> 
> This instrument was always meant to be totally free as a simple gift. And the VI community has helped to turn it into a far more useable gift than I ever even thought it would be! I'm very grateful for this and will definitely be continuing to improve and tweak it!




Good news Blakus. Honestly - the 'final frontier' in sampling (IMHO) is truly 'expressive' solo instruments - playable - not phrases that have to be tweaked and tussled in melodyne, editing...... 

Life would be good for a full fledged cello, violin and oboe with these abilities. I truly folks would line up for this (with their credit cards :wink: )


----------



## Darthmorphling

Christian F. Perucchi @ Mon Sep 24 said:


> Blakus This is amazing! thanks a lot! im trying to recover my violin to make some sampling sessions maybe if you help me with the programming we can get ourselves a solo violin Too... What do you think?



I think it would be cool if you could sample your violin as well. This way the two different violins, if the same scripting was used, could compliment each other well for small quartet type sounds.

Regardless the spirit of generosity the past couple of weeks is inspiring!

I have thought about sampling my electric guitar, but I am not sure what needs people would have for it. Would simple muted power chords work? Obviously in various positions. I would of course, record them clean so various amp sims of your choice could be used. I could even do sustained power chords as well.

I have two guitars:

Ibanez 540R with a Steve's Special in the bridge. Petrucci used that one early on in his career.

Ibanez 7321 7-string with a D-sonic in the bridge. Petrucci used that one up until a couple of years ago.

I have no idea how to even begin sampling and patch creating, but am willing to learn. _-)


----------



## screws

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I just want to chime in with my appreciation and give props to you, Blakus. I was struggling with a track that needed a short (2 bar) expressive solo cello, and I couldn't find anything suitable until Pocket Cello appeared. It's wonderfully emotive and easy to fit in with other instruments. 

Thank you, and I cast my vote for a donate button. My PayPal account awaits.

Steve Cruz
Florida


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Darthmorphling @ 26th September said:


> I have thought about sampling my electric guitar(...)



I'd say go for it, even if you don't intend to share all your work. Every VI sounds/plays differently, and some of the home-recorded stuff out there is quite good, obviously.

However, I'd strongly recommend that you *don't* invest countless hours or even several weeks in recording and editing hundreds or maybe thousands of samples, only to find that you really should have done certain things differently during the recording/editing process, and _can't correct them_. It's always best to start with something simple (just a few chords / layers / RR) and see how well it works when you import your samples into Kontakt to build your first instrument. There's a good chance it won't sound/play like you intended / hoped for; and that you'll start to redo everything again from scratch - but you will have learned a lot in the process.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Josquin @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Darthmorphling @ 26th September said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought about sampling my electric guitar(...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say go for it, even if you don't intend to share all your work. Every VI sounds/plays differently, and some of the home-recorded stuff out there is quite good, obviously.
> 
> However, I'd strongly recommend that you *don't* invest countless hours or even several weeks in recording and editing hundreds or maybe thousands of samples, only to find that you really should have done certain things differently during the recording/editing process, and _can't correct them_. It's always best to start with something simple (just a few chords / layers / RR) and see how well it works when you import your samples into Kontakt to build your first instrument. There's a good chance it won't sound/play like you intended / hoped for; and that you'll start to redo everything again from scratch - but you will have learned a lot in the process.
> 
> Just my $0.02.
Click to expand...


I was thinking that the first thing I would like to do would be something like I saw Daniel James do in one of his videos. He did some percussive recording of his cello. I know Cinematic Guitars, and Daniel's own future library, cover this territory, but like you say every library is unique.

I'm thinking this would be an easier type of patch to create, but I could be wrong. I might also try some basic powerchords and see what happens there. 

I know we have the Kontakt section here, but are there any tutorials available online for creating custom patches?

@Blakus Would it be possible to explain a bit how you went about recording your samples. Not the equipment, but the process. Did you play/record each note seperately, or did you hit record, play all of the notes and then cut up the sounds later?


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: New UI*



Acall @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Hey people!
> I like this Cello so much that I decided to give it a little custom UI to (key)switch between Poly and Legato mode as well as change the attack and release times - this way you don't have to load and switch between different NKIs.
> 
> I hope this is okay with Blakus - otherwise I'll just delete the files. It's available here: http://www.mediafire.com/?vu8nqbc91mx04dm , just put the files in the same folder as the other nkis.




Hey Acall - again, really enjoying your nki of BLakus' outstanding cello. I wonder how hard it would be to be able to 'assign' a controller (of choice) to your 'legato to poly' swiitch? Would be cool and useful as we rip through cues. Thanks for considering.


----------



## Leosc

*Re: New UI*



Rob Elliott @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Hey Acall - again, really enjoying your nki of BLakus' outstanding cello. I wonder how hard it would be to be able to 'assign' a controller (of choice) to your 'legato to poly' swiitch? Would be cool and useful as we rip through cues. Thanks for considering.



Hah, you got me just as I was checking out for tonight. Here's to another good idea: http://www.mediafire.com/?xmbu95em8a2xm0z This also contains some minor updates, but nothing noticeable. Files for Kontakt 4 included.


----------



## handz

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Actually I think it sounds quite nice, Im not mean the cello only but overall (stings in the end are very good IMO)


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: New UI*



Acall @ Wed Sep 26 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Wed Sep 26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Acall - again, really enjoying your nki of BLakus' outstanding cello. I wonder how hard it would be to be able to 'assign' a controller (of choice) to your 'legato to poly' swiitch? Would be cool and useful as we rip through cues. Thanks for considering.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, you got me just as I was checking out for tonight. Here's to another good idea: http://www.mediafire.com/?ju68ra6759i5x03 This also contains some minor updates, but nothing noticeable. Files for Kontakt 4 included.
Click to expand...



Perfect!!!!! Many thanks.


----------



## Alex Cuervo

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Geez! I just love the sound of this. Thanks so much for sampling it so beautifully, and thanks to all the scripting contributors. I'll definitely be reaching for this instrument frequently!


----------



## vlado hudec

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks for this great instrument Blakus !


----------



## DJiLAND

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

http://soundcloud.com/hzhzhz/cello-test

It's have a nice tone
Very cool!
thank you Blakus


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



DJiLAND @ Thu Sep 27 said:


> http://soundcloud.com/hzhzhz/cello-test
> 
> It's have a nice tone
> Very cool!
> thank you Blakus




my childhood in just some notes ;~~


----------



## marclawsonmusic

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

This is a beautiful instrument. Well done! :D


----------



## slinwyeg

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Is it maybe possible to upload a wave version of the ncw sample files?

I have neither Kontakt nor can I install it so I have a special interest in the recorded files since these are the only ones I can use for whatever purpose.


----------



## Ian Dorsch

Holy moly. This is incredible. Thanks to Blakus and to all for lovely freebie. I'll be using it in a game score this weekend.


----------



## Question

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus,

thanks very much for the beautiful Cello.
I hope that other "big" sample library developers (and many small ones) take note of this concept that small is big.

Blakus apologized that it was "just recorded in his bedroom"; and that is precisely what is most useful for me.

I am a bit mystified why so many "Epic" libraries seem to be dominating the field; is there really that much work for (non A list) composers to write that sort of music?

Since the vast majority of my work is for TV, I seldom get the opportunity to write "epic" music.
I own most of the major (big) libraries, and think that they are great, but when it comes down to finding colors that work behind dialogue, and having the nuanced emotion needed to support character driven drama, I find myself more often reaching for the small intimately sampled solo instruments.

From my selfish perspective, I hope that these "small" instruments become more prevalent, and that more new small developers such as Embertone (and bigger ones like Soundiron) continue to provide good playable instruments that can tell a story with just a few notes.

I hope that there are others in a similar situation like me who would find more of these sorts of instruments useful.
If you are out there, then make your (small) voice heard, as sample development is market driven. 

Thanks

P.S. Blakus should add a "Donate" button to this thread, and if so inclined to develop the cello further, offer a "for sale" version.
I will be the first customer!


----------



## Leosc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Question @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> "Epic"



Yup, it's the bane of modern cinema and modern scoring. People don't seem to understand that true "epicness" comes from intricate construction, and a structured suspense curve. They just want instant gratification; sure, they know the beginning of Orff's Carmina Burana or the finale of Beethoven's ninth. But the rest of those works? Not so much. Anyhow - the word "epic" has been used so excessively that it's lost all meaning to me, to the point where I cringe to use it at all.

Just my two cents.


----------



## Question

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Acall,

I didn't in any way mean to use the word "Epic" in a derogatory way, simply wondering where all the musical working opportunities are for writing such music.

Since I don't have anything to do with gaming, I suspect many people are writing this music for games; but aren't there other people like me who have a greater need for intimate sounds?

My intention was not to turn this positive thread into a "small verses big" discussion, rather to motivate other developers to release "Non Epic" libraries for us TV guys.

Ok, back on topic, thanks for the cello!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Question @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> Acall,
> 
> I didn't in any way mean to use the word "Epic" in a derogatory way, simply wondering where all the musical working opportunities are for writing such music.
> 
> Since I don't have anything to do with gaming, I suspect many people are writing this music for games; but aren't there other people like me who have a greater need for intimate sounds?
> 
> My intention was not to turn this positive thread into a "small verses big" discussion, rather to motivate other developers to release "Non Epic" libraries for us TV guys.
> 
> Ok, back on topic, thanks for the cello!




I like that expression 'intimate sounds'. Yea - expressive and intimate libraries has not had their day - for the most part. SOLO instruments that is.


----------



## Audun Jemtland

*Re: New UI*



Acall @ Tue Sep 25 said:


> Hey people!
> I like this Cello so much that I decided to give it a little custom UI to (key)switch between Poly and Legato mode as well as change the attack and release times - this way you don't have to load and switch between different NKIs.
> 
> I hope this is okay with Blakus - otherwise I'll just delete the files. It's available here: http://www.mediafire.com/?xmbu95em8a2xm0z (updated, 27.09.).


Good job! Do you or anyone know how to change the kontakt knobs to a custom design? Or is that something that has to go through native instruments...


----------



## Leosc

*Re: New UI*



Audun Jemtland @ Sat Sep 29 said:


> Good job! Do you or anyone know how to change the kontakt knobs to a custom design? Or is that something that has to go through native instruments...



The resource container and the Kontakt Developer guide shall answer your question.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

I just LOVE this instrument. Thank you Blakus and Lukas.


----------



## KMuzzey

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus, resist the urge to over-program or over-sample this! Don't dig in too deep, because what you've created here, as simple as it is, is brilliant. Don't go changin'. If anything, do the exact same thing with a violin, viola and a bass, and then charge $$ for it. I will be first in line to buy!

Kerry


----------



## EastWest Lurker

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



KMuzzey @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Blakus, resist the urge to over-program or over-sample this! Don't dig in too deep, because what you've created here, as simple as it is, is brilliant. Don't go changin'. If anything, do the exact same thing with a violin, viola and a bass, and then charge $$ for it. I will be first in line to buy!
> 
> Kerry



I will be right behind you.


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.2 minor upate (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



KMuzzey @ Sun Sep 30 said:


> Blakus, resist the urge to over-program or over-sample this! ....
> 
> Kerry



yeah, but tremolo, staccato, spiccato and trills will be welcome!


----------



## Leosc

Wait, wait - don't forget those glissandi and con legnos!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

You guys are great! I'm glad people are getting some use out of this!

Here's another small update - v1.5 - I will update the main post when the main mirror is online.
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/pocketBlakus%201.5%20COMPLETE.zip (Download v1.5 Full Here)
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/pocketBlakus%201.5%20UPDATE.zip (Download v1.5 UPDATE Here) - For previous users, excludes sample files.

*Changes:*
* Improved legato, better playability for faster melodies.
* Minor tuning tweaks
* New UI by *Acall* implemented, allows easy switching from legato to polyphonic mode + attack/release knobs - Thanks so much Acall, it's fantastic!

*Coming in the next update:*
_I was just overseas with my cello for a few days, on the flight back 2 of my strings snapped due to me being an idiot and forgetting to relieve the tension. Still waiting for replacements in the mail!_ As soon as they arrive...
* New samples to replace notes that have slightly different timbre and attacks that aren't consistent. (And notes that I think just plain suck).
* Extended Range

*Playing Tips:*
* Try to think about how a player might actually bow the phrase you are playing. Connected legato notes should be thought of as "slurred" where as unconnected notes are bow change. This improves realism considerably.
* Use the mod wheel to "sculpt" your attacks and phrase dynamics - while the samples do have a lot of expression, the mod wheel does add considerable flexibility. As with my other libraries, my mod wheel usage for this instrument is very high. I also often fade in note beginnings for softer attacks where needed.
* Don't forget to mix the two dynamic layers (controlled by velocity), they are made to work together, even mid-phrase. Mod wheel can also help here to smooth dynamics if needed.
* SIPS legato script is very easy to modify, play with the "LegOffset", "Bend Time", "XfadeTime" knobs etc, to tweak the legato to your liking. You can always reload the patch if you stuff it up!
* Click the wrench and experiment with adding "Convolution" presets to the Insert Effects. There are many presets there that I find quite useful in placing the cello in a "room", before sending to my hall reverb. (I only use this occasionally though as I like the very close solo sound).

If you have any tips that you've found handy, feel free to share them!!
Thanks again for the kind words, and especially for sharing your music with us all!


----------



## Bunford

Great to see yet another update!

As you'll be re-recording parts, will you be adding any new elements? I've been looking for a specific cello effect to no avail. It's a kind of riser effect, similar to what Hans Zimmer recorded a cellist playing for The Dark Knight score. I think it's used on the into for the track "Why So Serious?" and there is a video of Hans recording it floating around on YouTube.

Something like that would be excellent!


----------



## mark812

Bunford @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> Great to see yet another update!
> 
> As you'll be re-recording parts, will you be adding any new elements? I've been looking for a specific cello effect to no avail. It's a kind of riser effect, similar to what Hans Zimmer recorded a cellist playing for The Dark Knight score. I think it's used on the into for the track "Why So Serious?" and there is a video of Hans recording it floating around on YouTube.
> 
> Something like that would be excellent!



You can achieve that with simple pitch bend.


----------



## Leosc

In that case, I would urge Bunford to go into instrument edit mode and implement a loop via the wave editor first. Otherwise the sample would stop after 6 seconds. Also, be sure to change the sampler mode to time machine 2.

PS: Blakus, you got mail


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Blakus this is amazing! i promise a very nice demo for you soon!


----------



## Sid Francis

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus: very nice of you to "massage" and sculpt the sound even further. Very much appreciated.


----------



## renegade

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus and everyone else involved: Just want to chime in a say thank you for your generosity! This has indeed turned out to be a very useful and great sounding little instrument...Thanks!

Cheers!


----------



## Kralc

Thanks Blakus! And thanks for the tips, stuff like that is super useful.


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

latest version 1.5 is now on mirror.


(Thank you so much Blakus - very much looking forward to the coming update!)


----------



## park bench

Bunford @ Tue 02 Oct said:


> Great to see yet another update!
> 
> As you'll be re-recording parts, will you be adding any new elements? I've been looking for a specific cello effect to no avail. It's a kind of riser effect, similar to what Hans Zimmer recorded a cellist playing for The Dark Knight score. I think it's used on the into for the track "Why So Serious?" and there is a video of Hans recording it floating around on YouTube.
> 
> Something like that would be excellent!


(you might not have a cello lying around but...)
I've tried that a bunch of times (with a pitch bend) but the easiest thing I have found is to just play it for real. :? 

Blakus- to reiterate what everyone else has said... This is great!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

More quick experiments with the single string I have left on my cello 
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloPrototype3.mp3[/mp3]

Single pass, single patch recorded, edited, programmed in <10mins - excuse the roughness!


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Tue Oct 02 said:


> More quick experiments with the single string I have left on my cello !


Three broken strings? Please take care of that cello, its already famous you know!

Is this Sul G? Sounds a bit like the Bartok Romainian Folk Dance.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



synergy543 @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> Three broken strings? Please take care of that cello, its already famous you know!
> 
> Is this Sul G? Sounds a bit like the Bartok Romainian Folk Dance.


I was so annoyed when I opened my case after that flight! Beautiful, new (and expensive unfortunately) strings will be here in a few days thank goodness! But for now, you are correct - Sul G it is!!

Here's another GoT theme 'Sul G' with quick test samples. Working on playability.
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/BlakusCelloPrototypeTest4.mp3[/mp3]
Sorry about the spam


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> Here's another GoT theme 'Sul G' with quick test samples...
> Sorry about the spam



I'm confused... You're playing this on the cello not in Kontakt right? Because some of those expressions would seem hard to achieve with just the mod wheel. However, if this was played on the keyboard, you're fine keyboard player too! 

In which case you're following you're own good advice then. btw, those were some excellent suggestions you made.

Keep that spam goin!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Just updated my GoT link with a new version.
Btw Greg, I just recorded a new test layer (with some things I'm trying out), and both the above examples have been me playing the patch I created quickly with these samples, on my keyboard  The mod wheel is definitely moving, but no more than how much I move it for other libraries!


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> Btw Greg, I just recorded a new test layer (with some things I'm trying out), and both the above examples have been me playing the patch I created quickly with these samples, on my keyboard


I'd say its working quite well....fooled me! On careful listening, I think its SIPS that's really helping make those phrases sound realistic. Its really working nicely. To get that same effect with real legato programming would be an exponentially greater amount of work. I'm just very impressed with your rapid efficient results....that's the way to make music!



Blakus @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> The mod wheel is definitely moving, but no more than how much I move it for other libraries!


Live playing with the mod wheel is certainly the way to go (it just feels right to me as opposed to screen note entry). The question is how do you add additional articulation switching while still keeping the live playing feel? Do you use a foot pedal too? Key switching seems like the best compromise (but it can break the live playing flow). There reaches a point where adding too many controllers becomes self-defeating and I feel like the stereotype one-man-band guy who is using both feet, hands, elbow and twitching his ears to play. So for me, mod wheel and keyboard are the best balance, beyond which I'll go to a second channel to overdub additional controllers so I don't look like a spastic jerk.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@Synergy: I've been experimenting a lot and I'm having a lot of fun with it at the moment!
The two short examples I posted...
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloPrototype3.mp3[/mp3]
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/BlakusCelloPrototypeTest4.mp3[/mp3]
... both use only one patch without any need to switch articulations (just mod + keyboard). I'm not sure if that's what you were asking. But in any case, I totally agree with you, extra parameters start to get really fiddly! I'm a big fan of being able to seamlessly "perform" samples live, if I stuff it up I always prefer to re "play" is rather than tweak it with the mouse. LOL - you put some funny images in my mind there


----------



## Kralc

Sounding fantastic!

And guys,
A very small cello patch, can cast a very large shadow.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks Clark! 
OK, this is the last one for now! I'm done, sorry :oops: 
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/BlakusCelloPrototypeTest5.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hey Blakus - all these latest examples done on '1.5'? Really excellent - nimble BUT also expressive. And of course the gorgeous tone of your cello. Well done!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

These last few examples aren't 1.5, they are some new samples and techniques I'm experimenting with! :mrgreen: 
Thanks for the kind words! Sorry if posting these tests is annoying, but sometimes when I'm so 'close' to it I don't know if I'm fooling myself into hearing what I want to hear or not. Sometimes I make something that I think sounds awesome, and people here have rightly pointed out on occasion that I was possibly thinking wishfully, and also vice versa - I really value feedback from you all!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> These last few examples aren't 1.5, they are some new samples and techniques I'm experimenting with! :mrgreen:
> Thanks for the kind words! Sorry if posting these tests is annoying, but sometimes when I'm so 'close' to it I don't know if I'm fooling myself into hearing what I want to hear or not. Sometimes I make something that I think sounds awesome, and people here have rightly pointed out on occasion that I was possibly thinking wishfully, and also vice versa - I really value feedback from you all!




IMHO - these work great. Again - nimble AND expressive. Wonderful.


----------



## zacnelson

hehehhe hey Blakus, I was thinking of that call-and-response brass thing you did which I criticised a while ago... is that an example of what you mean when you worry that you're fooling yourself?


----------



## zacnelson

Just listened to your latest little solo demo that you posted at 9:23, I'm highly impressed, I'm fascinated to see what these new developments are...


----------



## Arceo

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hi Blakus, once again kudos for your generosity and for the awesome route this experiment of yours is taking. As already said Poket Blakus Cellos now sits in my orchestral template together with commercial libraries and more than often it stands above them!!! 

Way to go!

I hope to get the chance in the future to be as helpful as you're being now.

Cheers
Arceo


P.S.
In "pocketBlakus exp_legato_1.2" I hear something like release samples that I don't get in 1.5 version. Did you do it on purpose?


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> ... both use only one patch without any need to switch articulations (just mod + keyboard). I'm not sure if that's what you were asking. But in any case, I totally agree with you, extra parameters start to get really fiddly! I'm a big fan of being able to seamlessly "perform" samples live, if I stuff it up I always prefer to re "play" is rather than tweak it with the mouse. LOL - you put some funny images in my mind there


Hey Blakus, sorry to mess with your mind. :wink: I was just thinking about how fluid and effective your patch is right now and the obstacles involved with taking it a few steps further. Sure its easy to add some new articulations (I hope you do). OTOH, it does somewhat throw a monkey wrench into the playability which is what makes your current patch so magical. (Hmmm....magical monkey wrenches...I guess I need to drop the adjectives and metaphors :lol: ). However, even if your further experiments do lead to more complexity, this is one instrument worth spending some time to learn and you clearly demonstrate that.

Since you do have the low octave free (as this is a cello patch), it might make sense to consider using this keyboard space for key switching if you want to add further articulations.

Oh, and this last test is just beautiful! 

btw, just out of curiosity, I'd love to hear a small snippet of spam of you just playing your actual cello for comparison (regardless of how well you do or don't play). Forget about whether you can even hit the right notes or pitches, it would be interesting to hear any kind of a direct comparison (if you're willing). Of course, having more than one string might be helpful otherwise you'll feel like you're playing and Ehru.



Blakus @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> I was so annoyed when I opened my case after that flight! Beautiful, new (and expensive unfortunately) strings will be here in a few days thank goodness!


I missed this comment earlier. Do you have a paypal account? Can we help?


----------



## NYC Composer

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Very nice instrument indeed. I used it last night. Suggestion-

Put up a donate button. Accept financial love. We want to keep you supplied with strings! :wink:


----------



## Leosc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Arceo @ Wed Oct 03 said:


> In "pocketBlakus exp_legato_1.2" I hear something like release samples that I don't get in 1.5 version. Did you do it on purpose?



Happens when you change the attack/release times with the knobs - scripting mistake for which I take full responsibility. A fixed version is already available at Josquin's mirror.


----------



## Raindog

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ 3rd October 2012 said:


> These last few examples aren't 1.5, they are some new samples and techniques I'm experimenting with! :mrgreen:
> Thanks for the kind words! Sorry if posting these tests is annoying, but sometimes when I'm so 'close' to it I don't know if I'm fooling myself into hearing what I want to hear or not. Sometimes I make something that I think sounds awesome, and people here have rightly pointed out on occasion that I was possibly thinking wishfully, and also vice versa - I really value feedback from you all!



If these last examples were samples (which is hard to believe) then please include them in your cello instrument. Me and many others will happily pay for such an excellent cello. This could supply you with more strings than you will ever need in your lifetime  

I´m still wondering why you as a "sample amateur" spotted the tone of the cello in such a miracolous way where bigger and presumably more knowledgeable companies failed. Chapeau
Raindog.


----------



## Rob

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Wow, marvelous tone... thank you Blakus for your offering!


----------



## HDJK

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Raindog @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> ...
> I´m still wondering why you as a "sample amateur" spotted the tone of the cello in such a miracolous way where bigger and presumably more knowledgeable companies failed. Chapeau
> Raindog.



+1 This Cello patch is nothing short of amazing!


----------



## futur2

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



HDJK @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> Raindog @ Thu Oct 04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I´m still wondering why you as a "sample amateur" spotted the tone of the cello in such a miracolous way where bigger and presumably more knowledgeable companies failed. Chapeau
> Raindog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 This Cello patch is nothing short of amazing!
Click to expand...


indeed =o


----------



## synapse21

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus,

Beautiful work! What are you using to record with (has this been mentioned)? What mic / preamp combination?

- Rodney


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Raindog @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> If these last examples were samples (which is hard to believe) then please include them in your cello instrument. Me and many others will happily pay for such an excellent cello. This could supply you with more strings than you will ever need in your lifetime
> 
> I´m still wondering why you as a "sample amateur" spotted the tone of the cello in such a miracolous way where bigger and presumably more knowledgeable companies failed. Chapeau
> Raindog.


Thanks guys! As I progress from "absolute newb", to "mostly newb" in my sampling life, I'm starting to think that the main key to sampling is more about thinking like a musician, above anything else.

Here's the beginning of a simple composition I'm working on, thought I'd post it, as cello lines like this are the exact reason I made this small instrument for myself in the first place! I was too lazy to pick up the cello and head to the microphone to sketch ideas! :oops: 
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62177324&secret_url=false[/flash]
No-Flashers - http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/blakuscellocontext/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/blakus ... t/download)
Thanks to the guys that also keep hassling me to put up a donate button, I'm flattered that people are offering! I posted my thoughts on this a page or two back and I'm still thinking along those lines at the moment 

@Rodney - Thank you! I am using the only mic I own, a Rode K2 tube mic through a plain old Mackie Onyx pre's. Definitely nothing special!


----------



## zacnelson

This new composition of yours is sounding WONDERFUL Blakus, can't wait to hear some more of it. You are the master of `stirring emotional sunset moments', are you sure you aren't Luke Skywalker?!


----------



## renegade

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Thu 04 Oct said:


> Thanks guys! As I progress from "absolute newb", to "mostly newb" in my sampling life, I'm starting to think that the main key to sampling is more about thinking like a musician, above anything else.



I'm thinking the reason this works is that you are both thinking as musician and sample-user. I guess that developers normally are sampling musicians that are not familiar with what works as a sampled instrument...?


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

A good point actually too renegade. My knowledge of how I like to use my sample libraries definitely also affected the way I played slightly. 

@Zac - haha! Thanks mate, I really enjoy writing that type of music


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Here is another little demo Using FF horns and Trumpets and Balkus cello layerd with horns at the end! hope you like it!
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62239073&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

That's great Christian, thanks for letting us hear it!

Here's just a quick extension update of the "Sunset" piece. Still trails off incomplete at the end with things missing, but you get the idea - I hope this humble padawan's offering is to your liking Jedi Nelson :mrgreen:

[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3

All the solo cello in this is just pocketBlakus v1.5


----------



## Embertone

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Christian F. Perucchi @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> Here is another little demo Using FF horns and Trumpets and Balkus cello layerd with horns at the end! hope you like it!
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F62239073&secret_url=false[/flash]



... Just at the end of this demo, what orchestral strings are you using here? The violins... STUNNING.
o/~ 

Alex


----------



## zacnelson

That's fantastic! You make me feel like I could take on the whole empire myself


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Hey alex! i´ve used good old Vsl with some AO and synthed strings layered to make the runs flow and also the WW do the trick to cover the strings By the way I cannot wait to try that embertone violin!!!!


----------



## mchamberlin

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Does this work with the free version of Kontakt? (I believe it's called Kontakt Player)


----------



## zacnelson

No


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Well it will. But only for 15 minutes at a time before you have I reload I think.


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi

Thanks Guys for listening! love those instruments! the cello is great and the brass is so fun to play!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

pocketBlakus for HALion4 is now available on the main download server. Thanks so much to 'fst' / Ash for making this! And also thanks to Josquin for keeping the downloads alive <3

I haven't been able to personally test this, but I know that inside the kontakt version I had to do quite a bit of tuning as these samples were recorded very quickly! This HALion version may or may not have those tuning updates.


----------



## fst

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Fri Oct 05 said:


> This HALion version may or may not have those tuning updates.


Yes, it's been tuned.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

You champion!! o-[][]-o Thanks again, very kind of you!! (And sorry you had to hear my un-tuned samples)


----------



## BoulderBrow

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Thu Oct 04 said:


> That's great Christian, thanks for letting us hear it!
> 
> Here's just a quick extension update of the "Sunset" piece. Still trails off incomplete at the end with things missing, but you get the idea - I hope this humble padawan's offering is to your liking Jedi Nelson :mrgreen:
> 
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3[/mp3]
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloSunset4.mp3
> 
> All the solo cello in this is just pocketBlakus v1.5



Ooh goosebumps! Nice one


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Yes! Mission success! :mrgreen: Haha


----------



## Tyderian

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

A little fantasy for pocketBlakus 1.5 and hybrid orchestra:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F61739496&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Man I really enjoyed that Chris - thanks SO much for sharing it. It was especially great for me to listen how you used the cello so beautifully :mrgreen: !!


----------



## Arco

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus, thanks so much for this wonderful cello. I used pocketBlakus 1.5 at the end of this track and it's now my go-to cello patch. Love it 

http://soundcloud.com/louiseheaney/rust


----------



## R_FER

Thank you very much!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks guys! Really happy that you enjoy it!
Here's another quick improv prototype test teaser played in a single pass. :shock: (all new test samples I just banged out in 10mins tonight, still waiting for A & D string to arrive in the mail, LOL!)
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/PrototypeTests_Exp7.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## dcardillo

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus- Wow!..simply wow. Kudos to you- your demos are amazing and the Emotional Cello Freebie is golden. Thanks so much for your generosity.


----------



## damstraversaz

the last "prototype" is amazing ! congratulations for your work and a big thanks for sharing it


----------



## Drakken

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> Thanks guys! Really happy that you enjoy it!
> Here's another quick improv prototype test teaser played in a single pass. :shock: (all new test samples I just banged out in 10mins tonight, still waiting for A & D string to arrive in the mail, LOL!)
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/PrototypeTests_Exp7.mp3[/mp3]



Wow! Amazing stuff.


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Mon Oct 08 said:


> Here's another quick improv prototype test teaser played in a single pass. :shock: (all new test samples I just banged out in 10mins tonight



>8o


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks for the feedback on the test example guys. I was using this layer for things it probably shouldn't do, It will sound more natural when mixing with other layers.


----------



## Raindog

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ 8th October 2012 said:


> Thanks guys! Really happy that you enjoy it!
> Here's another quick improv prototype test teaser played in a single pass. :shock: (all new test samples I just banged out in 10mins tonight, still waiting for A & D string to arrive in the mail, LOL!)
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/PrototypeTests_Exp7.mp3[/mp3]



If you promise to share the new samples I will be happily deliver the strings personally. It´s only a 24h flight one way. Sounds feasible 8) 
regards
Raindog


----------



## Ryan

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Well! Something small I put together this morning before the "real" composing work starts.

http://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/ryan-hunting-a-dream

Vocals are me
Guitar is me
Synth is Zebra
Cello is Blakus

Best
Ryan


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Man, Ryan! The piece, and those vocals sound amazing!
Did you just come out with those lyrics/sounds on the spot?


----------



## lamandolina

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Another piece with this beautiful cello!

http://soundcloud.com/pabloborghi/hoy-bailare-recuerdos


----------



## Ryan

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Kralc @ 10/10/2012 said:


> Man, Ryan! The piece, and those vocals sound amazing!
> Did you just come out with those lyrics/sounds on the spot?



Hi
Tank you so much Kralc. Everything is written down at the scene/ recording stage. The lyrics just popped out from my head. Well, everything you hear is made under 2 hours.

Best
Ryan


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Ryan @ Wed Oct 10 said:


> Well! Something small I put together this morning before the "real" composing work starts.
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/ryan-hunting-a-dream
> 
> Vocals are me
> Guitar is me
> Synth is Zebra
> Cello is Blakus
> 
> Best
> Ryan



Awesome! I have to buy Zebra..


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Wow, Ryan and lamandolina - thanks so much for sharing your pieces!



Raindog @ Tue Oct 09 said:


> Blakus @ 8th October 2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys! Really happy that you enjoy it!
> Here's another quick improv prototype test teaser played in a single pass. :shock: (all new test samples I just banged out in 10mins tonight, still waiting for A & D string to arrive in the mail, LOL!)
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Experiments/PrototypeTests_Exp7.mp3[/mp3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you promise to share the new samples I will be happily deliver the strings personally. It´s only a 24h flight one way. Sounds feasible
> regards
> Raindog
Click to expand...


LOL Raindog - The strings are taking a painfully long time to arrive - but not as painful as what I consider a 24-hour one way flight to be! :mrgreen:


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus - funny watching Snow white and the huntsman last night and sounds like the cellist JNH used could have been YOUR samples? Very cool.


----------



## Schroeder

Thank you so very much for this beautiful sounding and expressive instrument!... my "go to" cello from now on, for sure.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Glad you're enjoying it Schroeder!
Finally got my strings in the mail this afternoon! Quickly knocked out a test shorts layer - here's a *bad* live keyboard jam with an alpha patch recorded/edited/programmed in an hour! 

[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/PBCelloShortALPHATEST.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## synthnut

Blakus , 
I hope you realize the massive amount of creativity that you created here on the forum .... I aplaud all the examples, and I aplaud especially YOU for donating such a WONDERFUL instrument to this community !!.....BRAVO !!!.....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## Rob Elliott

synthnut @ Thu Oct 18 said:


> Blakus ,
> I hope you realize the massive amount of creativity that you created here on the forum .... I aplaud all the examples, and I aplaud especially YOU for donating such a WONDERFUL instrument to this community !!.....BRAVO !!!.....Sincerely, Jim



+1000


----------



## Siggi Mueller

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

blakus, the sound is really great! Bravo!!

One thing, it would be nice to have a parameter to control the starting point of the samples via CC. So you can decide when the vibrato starts. I think it is a scripting thing.

Ok, it´s free - Again, BRAVO!

best, Siggi


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks Siggi!
You can actually already do this in the SIPS script! Just increase the value of the legato offset knob to increase the starting point after the transition! You can assign this knob to a CC


----------



## synergy543

Blakus, while I applaud what others have said and add my encouragement for what you are doing, I must say, I think this recent test of shorts is sort of screaming for some multi-dynamic layers. It would be wonderful if sometimes you can play light and bouncy, and other times dig that bow in and break some more strings! (oops,....sorry). Apologies aside,  I can only imagine how wonderful that cello will sound with that rosined bow digging hard into the strings with some real Szforzando Forte staccatos!

But if you choose to proceed, please take my suggestion literally, and record the light, delicate bouncy ones first  (They will make the loud ones sound even more dramatic)

And if you don't already have extra strings, please let us help supply you in advance.

Cheers and a deep respectful bow, o/~

Greg


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks Greg! TOTALLY agree with you on the dynamics. This was just a limited test (as usual from me, haha) I don't really enjoy the bow breaking layers as much, but for some reason I like to get them out of the way first  

Really looking forward to adding some lighter, more airy, bouncy layers soon! 
And also, I made sure to buy extra strings as backup this time, the last few weeks without have been painful. >8o


----------



## ptrickf

synergy543 @ Thu 18 Oct said:


> if you don't already have extra strings, please let us help supply you in advance.


Now that's a good idea. I'd love to donate towards strings. That would keep the library free as you wish.

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## stephane_f

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hi,
First post here. I wanted to share this short demo using this amazing cello.
Thank you Blakus

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F63247177&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Leosc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Me too! This cello is great as a solo cello among the celli section...

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F64187389&secret_url=false[/flash]

(just dry violins and celli)


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@stephane - Welcome to the forums!! What a great piece, thanks for letting us listen!!
@Acall - Those strings sound really beautiful Acall  The cello fits in really nicely, great job!

Here's a rendition of "The Swan" I played in a quick pass tonight using (you guessed it) more test samples - 
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Swan%20Cello.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Swan%20Cello.mp3


----------



## Casey Edwards

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus, if you have any free time I have a request. I might just have a friend over and try it myself if I can figure out how. The idea is to do everything you're doing now, but all Sul Pont. I've wanted to test a fully legato sul. pont. string patch for the longest. I imagine since the distinct difference in every bow of the same note will require RRs for each note. I think x4 would suffice, but like I said, this is all theoretical, but I'm really excited to try this one day. I thought since you're a string player you might give it a whack. 

I'm already working on and planning some aleatoric sessions with some friends. I get married in 5 days then I'll be out on my honeymoon, but when I get back it's on like Donkey Kong and I'm going to figure this sample business out.


----------



## Ryan

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



> I get married in 5 days then I'll be out on my honeymoon, but when I get back it's on like Donkey Kong and I'm going to figure this sample business out.



I thought you should "stay up all night playing donkey Kong" on your honeymoon  

sorry guys, I just had to take that reference to epic rap battles - Mario Bros vs Wright Bros. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_hKLfTKU5Y

Get serious Ryan. I thought that sounded like a good idea Casey.


----------



## zacnelson

Congratulations on your upcoming wedding Casey! I hope you have a long happy life together


----------



## Guy

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hi Mr Blakus,

I don't know what kind of voodoo you spirited into this Cello Library, but it has a magic that just seems absent from libraries costing hundreds of dollars...

I was inspired to put together this short study in thanks for such a free gift.

cheers

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F64651439&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Guy @ Wed Oct 24 said:


> Hi Mr Blakus,
> 
> I don't know what kind of voodoo you spirited into this Cello Library, but it has a magic that just seems absent from libraries costing hundreds of dollars...
> 
> I was inspired to put together this short study in thanks for such a free gift.
> 
> cheers
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F64651439&secret_url=false[/flash]



voodoo is right Blakus. Let us know when we need to donate. Looking forward to the next update - just gets better and better.


----------



## David3D

Blakus, I had "TAKE MY MONEY!" all ready to post...Then I realized the library was free. I feel dirty inside downloading it for free. Has a donate button been established yet?

Words cannot describe how amazing this is! I've been listening to that Sunset demo you have on repeat for a while now...As in hours.
I have happy tears streaming down my face listening to all these professional grade demos here that are knocked up in a matter of minutes. It really is a type of magic you have worked in to this library. I can't wait to get writing a piece with it!

I just have one question...And I've had this issue with other libraries in the past, but is it possible to add it to the "Libraries" section in Kontakt? I seem to have to search for it as I get the "Library not found" error.

Can anyone remember how to fix this? I think last time I had to re-install.


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Only Kontakt Player/Kontakt Powered libraries can go in the libraries window.

Just set up a folder somewhere easy, and put any non-player instruments and their needed folders in there. Then find it in the files window. Makes it easier than having to drag it in every time.


----------



## NYC Composer

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Use the Quick Load tab at the top of the Kontakt GUI. Clicking and drag your nstruments into it. Not as pretty but just as effective.


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Yeah, forgot about quickload. thanks, NYC.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@Casey Edwards: Interesting idea! Throw me a PM when you get back, and congrats!!
@Guy: No voodoo I promise! :mrgreen: Thanks so much for sharing that piece!
@David3D: Thanks so much for the kind words haha! 

Here's another fiddle using tonight's test samples.
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloTest28.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloTest28.mp3


----------



## Guy

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Sat Oct 27 said:


> @Casey Edwards: Interesting idea! Throw me a PM when you get back, and congrats!!
> @Guy: No voodoo I promise! :mrgreen: Thanks so much for sharing that piece!
> @David3D: Thanks so much for the kind words haha!
> 
> Here's another fiddle using tonight's test samples.
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloTest28.mp3[/mp3]
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloTest28.mp3



My pleasure, can't tell you how much joy there was just using your library.

Why do you torture us with your new creations! - I am becoming fraught with anticipation for the next update release...


----------



## dimitris

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Sounds great! 

Many thanks!!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Here's another quick improv over an older track of mine - 
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloTest29improv.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloTest29improv.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Blakus ... improv.mp3)

And a bit of Kung Fu Love
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusPanda.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusPanda.mp3

Sorry about the audio spam! There will be some exciting things coming soon for the freebie, and also a new "not-so" freebie. _-)


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> and also a new "not-so" freebie.



What!!! :shock: 

You can't just tease us like that Blakus!


----------



## zacnelson

Oh wow Blakus, this latest test sampling has taken it to an incredible new level, it's awesome!


----------



## zacnelson

By the way, with the improv a couple of posts above (the one with drums etc), do you have the original track on your soundcloud? I'd be interested to hear it in the original form, I think what you've done there is really interesting and I love it, and I also think it would sound complete without any cello or additional instruments.


----------



## Blakus

zacnelson @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> Oh wow Blakus, this latest test sampling has taken it to an incredible new level, it's awesome!


Thanks Zac! I'll PM you a link to that piece without cello dribble all over it


----------



## zacnelson

Do you need a cello bib?!


----------



## ThomasL

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ 2012-10-28 said:


> There will be some exciting things coming soon for the freebie, and also a new "not-so" freebie. _-)


Just name your price Sir =o


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> Sorry about the audio spam! There will be some exciting things coming soon for the freebie, and also a new "not-so" freebie. _-)



Tell us MORE! o/~


----------



## Guy

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Sun Oct 28 said:


> There will be some exciting things coming soon for the freebie, and also a new "not-so" freebie. _-)



Great news.

One possible request Sir Blakus - in a further update to you library, would you consider creating a patch without or with much less vibrato. I think this could be a useful addition and would help to really build and accent the vibrato when it re-enters for those 'big money' notes or phrases...

Its all good and I'm grateful for what we already got and are gonna get!

G.


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.5 minor update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hey there!

I finally finished the major update (1.6) for pocketBlakus, which I had been working on for last couple of weeks.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qag4yll3ln4i7hj/pocketBlakus%201.6.zip (https://www.dropbox.com/s/qag4yll3ln4i7 ... %201.6.zip)









*Here is the list of the new features:*
_____________________________________________

*1) A completely new GUI* (graphical user interface), where you can adjust these settings:

*Attack *- Adjust the initial time it will take the envelope to reach its maximum level after it has been triggered.

*Release *- Adjust the time it will take the envelope to fall from its sustain level back to zero after the key has been released.

*Noises Vol* - Adjust the volume of Finger Noises.
- Finger Noises occur naturally during real performances while a player changes the pitch. These were specially recorded by Blakus.

*Noises Amt *- Adjust the amount of Finger Noises.
- Finger Noises are programmed so they are triggered randomly at the beginning of the inside notes of a legato phrase. If you play legato repetitions (same note repeated while holding down the sustain pedal - CC64), the finger noises aren't triggered, because real players obviously wouldn't move their fingers from the pitch. You can set the Noises Amt knob from 0,0% - 100,0%, which controls the probability of hearing the noises from NEVER to ALWAYS.

*Round Robin* - Turn on/off Round Robin script (Keyswitched on E6).
- It uses artificial round robin samples, which are triggered only when you play the same note or two-note ostinato repeatedly. They can be exchanged for the real Round Robin samples, if Blakus decides to record them someday 

*Round Robin Mode* - Switch between Cycle and Random Round Robin.
- With Cycle Round Robin, you always hear the samples in the same order 1/2/3 / 1/2/3..., while with the Random Round Robin, the order is shuffled.

*Legato / Polyphonic* - Switch between Legato and Polyphonic mode (Keyswitched on C6).

*Legato Preset* - Switch between L-Legato and B-Legato preset (Keyswitched on D6).
- L-Legato is made by me, while B-Legato is made by Blakus. You can use whichever you prefer, or you can even switch between the two in the middle of the phrase, if you want to.

*Velocity Curve* - Adjust the Velocity Curve, switch between Linear and Shelf Velocity Curve, set the lowest and the highest velocity or draw your own Velocity Curve with your mouse.

*Credits* - Click on the pocketBlakus sign on the bottom right corner to see the list of all the contributors (I was aware of) who helped to improve this virtual instrument.

- All the Knobs and Sliders are set, so when you ctrl+click on them you get the default value, so you can experiment with them without being afraid of messing things up.
- Hover your mouse over these controls to see the help in Kontakt's info pane.

*2) Legato improvement*

- Smoother legato transitions in my L-Legato preset.
- Added simulated portamento transitions for both L-Legato and B-Legato presets (triggered when you play a note below velocity of 10). I recommend to use these mostly for smaller intervals. The SIPS Portamento was designed to only work with two notes held at the same time. Read this quotation from the SIPS User's Guide for better understanding of how the Portamento works.

_"Now, play any note and while still holding down the key, play another note (just as you would if you were	going to play a legato interval). When you do this, the first note will ‘glide’ to the second note. If you then release the second note, it will glide back to the first note (still being held). Now try this. Hit and hold the first note followed by an overlapping second note. After the glide, this time release the first note while still holding down the second note. Notice that the 2nd note continues to sustain. Now, while still holding down the 2nd note, hit another key and the 2nd note will glide into the new 3rd note just played. Play around with this for a while until you get the hang of it. Using this technique you can continue to glide between any number of successive intervals. As long as you leave one key down, you can continue to glide to the next note played. Once all keys are released, the next note played will then start a new phrase."_

For more information about using Portamento Mode, read the SIPS-User's Guide (pages 56-59). http://nilsliberg.se/ksp/scripts/sips/sips.htm

- Portamento transitions are programmed so they are slightly longer (more like a glissando) when you play a note at a velocity of 1, and get shorter at higher velocities (2,3,4...10).
- If you play a Legato note with a higher velocity than 70 (to get the second velocity layer) and play the next note with velocity of 1-10 (to get Portamento transition) within 2 seconds, this second note will have the same velocity as the previous Legato note (higher than 70), even though you played it with low velocity (1-10). However, If you play a Portamento note later than the 2 seconds after the previous Legato note, it will have the velocity you just played and not the same velocity as the previous Legato note. This way you can use a Portamento transition with both layers without getting any obvious volume jumps, which would occur if you played a high velocity Legato note, let it sustain until it starts to decay naturally and then played a Portamento note which would have the same velocity as the previous Legato note.
- This script uses CC110 internally, so you should not be using it manually with this instrument.

*3) Release Samples*

- Added release samples for both dynamic layers.
- Fixed the issue with release samples triggering on note beginnings.
- Release Samples are not triggered after the samples naturally end anymore, so you don't hear the "release noise" twice.
- The attack of Release Samples is affected by CC1 position, so they start smoother when you release a quieter note with low CC1 position.

*4) Keyboard Colors*

- I changed the colors of the Kontakt virtual Keyboard, so the unused keys are black, the keys of the cello range are blue and the keyswitches are yellow.

*5) Keyswitch Notes*

C6 - Switch between Legato and Polyphonic mode
D6 - Switch between L-Legato and B-Legato preset
E6 - Turn on/off Round Robin script

- I moved the Keyswitch Notes one octave higher, so they don't interfere with the (hopefully extending) cello range.

*6) CC1 (Mod wheel) Default Value*

- I changed the Default Value of CC1 from 0 to 127, so when you load a patch, you don't have to move CC1 up to hear the cello in it's full volume.
_____________________________________________

*Thanks to:*

Acall - for some scripting advices and beta testing of this update.

Blakus - for recording the Finger Noises, beta testing of this update and of course for sharing pocketBlakus with us.

Big Bob - for helping me out with some scripting issues. I would have never finished this update without his support, and of course his awesome SIPS scripts, which are the essential part of pocketBlakus.

Other contributors - for providing me with the details for Credits sub-page and their previous work on pocketBlakus.

_____________________________________________

Hope you'll like it :wink: 

Lukas


----------



## almagata

Thanks!!!! awesome update Lukas! going to try it now...


----------



## zacnelson

FANTASTIC work Lukas! I haven't had a chance to try it yet, however I love the GUI, and the finger noises idea is exciting. I also think it's great the way you have incorporated key-switches and also the velocity-triggered portamento. I hate having to use multiple patches for one instrument, it doesn't make sense to me, so what you've done is a huge help! Thanks so much!


----------



## zacnelson

It's also great to have both legato styles available in the same patch; this kind of thing is a great advantage of scripted legato instead of recorded legato intervals


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

My word...that's fantastic!

Awesome to see this beautiful instrument grow and evolve into something this amazing!


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Woo hoo! Totally Out of the Box!


----------



## Dan Mott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Yo Blakus

Good job. We Aussies are so talented aren't we? ahah :mrgreen:


----------



## Ganvai

This is really great. I'm stunned. This solo-cello sounds so good. since I got the 1.5 Update it's part of my standard-template and now it seems it will never leave.

Really great work on this update, Lukas and thanks to everyone working on it!!!

King regards,
Jan


----------



## HDJK

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

This is getting better and better. I love the Kung Fu Panda piece, it sounds so lovely. Great, great job!!!


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks for the kind comments guys.

Lukas, I want to really thank you SO much for the amount of time and effort you have put into this beautiful update! I am starting to feel like these humble samples are unworthy of such an amazing UI and programming. Huge thanks also to Acall and the *many* other people that have contributed to this little project, including those that have shared their music with us!  

V.I.C Rocks! =o


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I really appreciate the generosity that went into creating this instrument. I haven't had time try this version out yet, but am looking forward to doing so tonight!

The only complaint I have is that I am spending so much time noodling around with 1.5 pretending like I am a real cello player, that I haven't really written any new music lately 0oD


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@Blakus 

Kind of OT, but how hard do you think it would be for a guitar player to learn to play a real cello? I just love the sound a cello makes and, have this need to always learn something new.

I know it's a lot more than just learning fingerings. Knowing fret spacings seems like it would be a great help though.


----------



## Bunford

This update seems like a giant leap forward and has made it look like the pro-grade it already sounded like, now even moreso with the tweaks!


----------



## 9loops

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I've loaded this in kontakt standalone, added a cathedral reverb just for testing and played like a child for half an hour. 
One of the best freebies around, Thank you very much.


----------



## ryanstrong

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

With a bit of EQ this now sits next to my First Chair LASS cello in my template. Amazing work guys!!

Is there any way to control what velocity point engages the glissando?


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks a lot guys! Glad you like it :wink: 

@Rystro: I'll probably add this feature in a future update, but for now you can change it manually in the Script Editor. Just click on the first slot "UI Script", then click on Edit button and you'll see the menu "Apply from..." below it. Choose "...Editor / Patch". Now scroll down to about 1/3 of the script until you find this text:

{=Others=}
...
declare $Portamento_Threshold {Velocity below which a portamento transition is triggered}
$Portamento_Threshold := 10

Now simply change this number to any other you wish and hit "Apply" button.

Hope it's clear enough!

Lukas


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus, Acall, Lukas..you guys are amazing! Thank you so much for this outstanding instrument.


----------



## Guy

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



mark812 @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> Blakus, Acall, Lukas..you guys are amazing! Thank you so much for this outstanding instrument.



+1

Just fantastic work guys big time thank you!


----------



## duanran007

This is fantastic! I recommend this cello to my friend and she loved it! She wanna say thank you to all of you!


----------



## EastWest Lurker

I just love this thing!


----------



## stephane_f

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Here is another try with the 1.6 update 
Schubert, Piano Trio N°2 in E-flat major Op.100 (andate con moto)
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F65259908&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Very nicely done stephane_f. You really played that so smoothly and refined! I wish I knew how to do that.

Here's another one but a bit more "raw". I played Tchaikovsky's "Old French Air" in one pass and then went back and did a few additional tweeks.

[mp3]http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/BlakusCello_Tchaikovsky_Old_French_Air.mp3[/mp3]

For those like me, who don't like flash
http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/BlakusCello_Tchaikovsky_Old_French_Air.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/Bla ... ch_Air.mp3)


----------



## valexnerfarious

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

that made my day..when he replied lol


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



valexnerfarious @ Mon Oct 29 said:


> that made my day..when he replied lol


I think you might be in the wrong thread....aren't you referring to Hz replying to your question?


----------



## mjrussell

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thank you for this cello. It's absolutely brilliant. I've just been using it a lot in BBC drama i've been scoring.

Here's a cue which uses it. Thank you very much for making it available,

Mark

http://snd.sc/PDvYQT


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@Stefane and Synergy - Thanks for sharing your pieces with us! Very enjoyable.

@Mark - Such a beautiful piece, this is *EXACTLY* the type of slow melody that I designed this instrument for. Fantastic and well done!


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks Blakus and thank you for sharing this most enjoyable instrument. Its so fun to play.

@ Mark - that's a really awesome demo!


----------



## paul

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I've been dipping in and out of this forum and seldom post on it. 
Worked professionally for last 25 years (usual tv, film, albums, live etc).
Downloaded your Cello - couldn't stop playing for ten minutes _(had a big smile on my face)_.
I have the usual libraries for mockups but also had my own quartet for live work (flute, clarinet, violin and cello) - and your cello software is a *real star!*
It begs the question, what are your plans with this?
I know it's free (_felt quite guilty playing it)_ - but I'd be prepared to pay for this calibre of work.
*Cheers to down-under!*


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Lucas - had a moment to load up 1.6 and for the life of me not sure what is going on (running on latest K5 in VEPRO 5 / slave). use the MW and starts to distort with all sorts of artifacts, etc. Legato/poly button doesn't change anything, etc.


1.5 is still working perfect. Anyone else on similar set-up
seen this?



UPDATE: MW causes artifacts and distortion immediately upon use. The same distortion/artifacts will also occur (in my setup) with no MW and just playing the instrument for about 1-2 minutes. Hope that helps.


----------



## Arceo

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Rob Elliott @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Lucas - had a moment to load up 1.6 and for the life of me not sure what is going on (running on latest K5 in VEPRO 5 / slave). use the MW and starts to distort with all sorts of artifacts, etc. Legato/poly button doesn't change anything, etc.
> 
> 
> 1.5 is still working perfect. Anyone else on similar set-up
> seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: MW causes artifacts and distortion immediately upon use. The same distortion/artifacts will also occur (in my setup) with no MW and just playing the instrument for about 1-2 minutes. Hope that helps.



That's exactly what I'm experiencing in my set up! :shock: 

Pretty same behavior: if I don't ride MW (c.c. 1) I can play several minutes but in the end distortion occurs. If I load the patch and move MW, distortion comes in a matter of seconds. Kontakt 5.0.3/VEPRO4.

1.5 still working nice and easy.

Anyone else?

PS. Anyway kudos once again to Blakus, Lucas and everyone involved in this amazing project!!!


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Arceo @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas - had a moment to load up 1.6 and for the life of me not sure what is going on (running on latest K5 in VEPRO 5 / slave). use the MW and starts to distort with all sorts of artifacts, etc. Legato/poly button doesn't change anything, etc.
> 
> 
> 1.5 is still working perfect. Anyone else on similar set-up
> seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: MW causes artifacts and distortion immediately upon use. The same distortion/artifacts will also occur (in my setup) with no MW and just playing the instrument for about 1-2 minutes. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm experiencing in my set up! :shock:
> 
> Pretty same behavior: if I don't ride MW (c.c. 1) I can play several minutes but in the end distortion occurs. If I load the patch and move MW, distortion comes in a matter of seconds. Kontakt 5.0.3/VEPRO4.
> 
> 1.5 still working nice and easy.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> PS. Anyway kudos once again to Blakus, Lucas and everyone involved in this amazing project!!!
Click to expand...


Thanks for the confirmation - thought perhaps I had a corrupted DL. In any case - I wanted to also THANK all (of course starting with Blakus) for this wonderful instrument. Love 1.5 - use it all the time.


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Rob Elliott @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Arceo @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Elliott @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas - had a moment to load up 1.6 and for the life of me not sure what is going on (running on latest K5 in VEPRO 5 / slave). use the MW and starts to distort with all sorts of artifacts, etc. Legato/poly button doesn't change anything, etc.
> 
> 
> 1.5 is still working perfect. Anyone else on similar set-up
> seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: MW causes artifacts and distortion immediately upon use. The same distortion/artifacts will also occur (in my setup) with no MW and just playing the instrument for about 1-2 minutes. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm experiencing in my set up! :shock:
> 
> Pretty same behavior: if I don't ride MW (c.c. 1) I can play several minutes but in the end distortion occurs. If I load the patch and move MW, distortion comes in a matter of seconds. Kontakt 5.0.3/VEPRO4.
> 
> 1.5 still working nice and easy.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> PS. Anyway kudos once again to Blakus, Lucas and everyone involved in this amazing project!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation - thought perhaps I had a corrupted DL. In any case - I wanted to also THANK all (of course starting with Blakus) for this wonderful instrument. Love 1.5 - use it all the time.
Click to expand...


I didn't experience the distortion when using the modwheel. I did, however, notice a bug. If I accidently hit the keys below the playable range all sounds stop working. Even using the kontakt keyboard. I have to delete and reload the patch. Don't ask me why I hit the wrong keys :mrgreen: 

specs
windows 7
i7 2600
Reaper 4
Kontakt 5.0.3


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Darthmorphling @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Rob Elliott @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arceo @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob Elliott @ Tue Oct 30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucas - had a moment to load up 1.6 and for the life of me not sure what is going on (running on latest K5 in VEPRO 5 / slave). use the MW and starts to distort with all sorts of artifacts, etc. Legato/poly button doesn't change anything, etc.
> 
> 
> 1.5 is still working perfect. Anyone else on similar set-up
> seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: MW causes artifacts and distortion immediately upon use. The same distortion/artifacts will also occur (in my setup) with no MW and just playing the instrument for about 1-2 minutes. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I'm experiencing in my set up! :shock:
> 
> Pretty same behavior: if I don't ride MW (c.c. 1) I can play several minutes but in the end distortion occurs. If I load the patch and move MW, distortion comes in a matter of seconds. Kontakt 5.0.3/VEPRO4.
> 
> 1.5 still working nice and easy.
> 
> Anyone else?
> 
> PS. Anyway kudos once again to Blakus, Lucas and everyone involved in this amazing project!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation - thought perhaps I had a corrupted DL. In any case - I wanted to also THANK all (of course starting with Blakus) for this wonderful instrument. Love 1.5 - use it all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't experience the distortion when using the modwheel. I did, however, notice a bug. If I accidently hit the keys below the playable range all sounds stop working. Even using the kontakt keyboard. I have to delete and reload the patch. Don't ask me why I hit the wrong keys :mrgreen:
> 
> specs
> windows 7
> i7 2600
> Reaper 4
> Kontakt 5.0.3
Click to expand...



I also can confirm that here as well.


----------



## paul

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Yes just found the same symptoms - hitting keys below range disables sound - have to restart Kontakt 4.

Mod wheel works fine for me though - *but* D above C3 has a cycling warble artifact in the sample?

_(In Kontakt 5 it only works in "demo" mode.)_

Despite this, still like prog very much!


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Very nice update! Lovely UI too! Looking forward to your anouncement!


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hey guys!

Regarding the bug *"hitting keys below range disables sound"*

Thanks for pointing that out. It happens because pocketBlakus uses SIPS-Articulation script, and the keys from A-1 to A0 are set to switch between articulations. However, since pocketBlakus now uses only 1 articulation, if you press any other key than A-1 (the lowest key on the piano), it switches to non-existing articulation, thus you don't hear any sound. If this happens, just press A-1 to go back to the first and only articulation.

*In Kontakt 5 it only works in "demo" mode*
I use pocketBlakus 1.6 in Kontakt 5 and it works in normal full mode.

*D above C3 has a cycling warble artifact in the sample*
I'm not sure if I understand what you mean, but yeah, D3 sample has a little different attack and more prominent vibrato than the other notes. I've already mentioned this earlier. However, Blakus is the only one who can fix it :wink: 

Regarding the problems with *Kontakt / VEPRO* combination
Sorry guys, but I don't have VEPRO so I can't try it and potentionally fix it. However, I think that it can have something to do with the SIPS-Articulation script, because it's not used in the pocketBlakus 1.5 version, which, as you say, works just fine.

@Rob Elliott: Could you send me couple screenshots of the Script Editor inside of Kontakt?

1. SIPS-Articulation (both Play Mode and Setup/Audition)
2. SIPS-Legato

You mentioned couple weeks ago, that it looked different then my screenshot. Let me see yours.

Thanks!

Lukas


----------



## Darthmorphling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Lukas K @ Tue Oct 30 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Regarding the bug *"hitting keys below range disables sound"*
> 
> Thanks for pointing that out. It happens because pocketBlakus uses SIPS-Articulation script, and the keys from A-1 to A0 are set to switch between articulations. However, since pocketBlakus now uses only 1 articulation, if you press any other key than A-1 (the lowest key on the piano), it switches to non-existing articulation, thus you don't hear any sound. If this happens, just press A-1 to go back to the first and only articulation.
> 
> *In Kontakt 5 it only works in "demo" mode*
> I use pocketBlakus 1.6 in Kontakt 5 and it works in normal full mode.
> 
> *D above C3 has a cycling warble artifact in the sample*
> I'm not sure if I understand what you mean, but yeah, D3 sample has a little different attack and more prominent vibrato than the other notes. I've already mentioned this earlier. However, Blakus is the only one who can fix it :wink:
> 
> Regarding the problems with *Kontakt / VEPRO* combination
> Sorry guys, but I don't have VEPRO so I can't try it and potentionally fix it. However, I think that it can have something to do with the SIPS-Articulation script, because it's not used in the pocketBlakus 1.5 version, which, as you say, works just fine.
> 
> @Rob Elliott: Could you send me couple screenshots of the Script Editor inside of Kontakt?
> 
> 1. SIPS-Articulation (both Play Mode and Setup/Audition)
> 2. SIPS-Legato
> 
> You mentioned couple weeks ago, that it looked different then my screenshot. Let me see yours.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Lukas



Thanks for the information. I will just have to learn to not hit the lower keys!

I am also using Kontakt 5 and it does not run in demo mode for me.

Thanks for all of the work on this.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Just playing a little homework assignment for my wife's composition class using the pocketBlakus Cello in little duet.

[mp3]http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/Mariko_Blakus_Cello.mp3[/mp3]
http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/Mariko_Blakus_Cello.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/Mar ... _Cello.mp3)


----------



## mjrussell

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Can't stop using your cello. Just sounds so good in the mix. Permanently in my template. Though i prefer version 1.1 to 1.6. Easier to use and the legato works better for me. Sneaks in at the end on this demo piece for a dark film. Thanks you so much.
Mark
http://snd.sc/Q1RsXI


----------



## danielcartisano

Thanks so much for this Blake and all the others who have worked on it!

I will post a track I'm working on early next week that features this lovely cello


----------



## raweber

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blackus,I just stumbled on your cello and the demos are marvelous - this may be just what I'm looking for. However, when I attempt to load into Kontakt, I get the following two "Samples Missing" errors: 

cello exp 3oct.ncw and
Full Vib Samples.bnc

I unpacked all the files in the .zip file (v1.6) into a single directory in my samples folder. 

Once loaded I get no sound when playing the keyboard at the bottom of Kontakt.

Any ideas what I'm doing wrong?

Thanks, Rob


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Rob, in the missing samples dialog screen, browse for the folder where you currently load the instrument from (resolve manually / browse for folder). It will now load the samples. 
When you're done, resave the instrument so the missing samples dialog doesn't show up again next time.
best,

J.


----------



## rickholets

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks for creating such a great little instrument! I used some pocketBlakus in the first minute of this piece here and it really just sits right into a mix so nicely.  

http://soundcloud.com/rickholets/f0rmulaic-red3mption


----------



## synthnut

Thanks so much for the update !!.....It's truly something to be thankful for .....

Besides resaving , I'm also finding that sometimes the Wallpaper does not want to load properly running Kontakt 5 .....Also going below the "marked" keys will cause the program to stop completely ....Once up and running , and "staying between the lines " so to speak , this program is one of the best , if not the best , solo Cello I have heard to date !!....VERY NICE INDEED !!.....Jim


----------



## Lukas K

synthnut @ 20.11.2012 said:


> Thanks so much for the update !!.....It's truly something to be thankful for .....
> 
> Besides resaving , I'm also finding that sometimes the Wallpaper does not want to load properly running Kontakt 5 .....Also going below the "marked" keys will cause the program to stop completely ....Once up and running , and "staying between the lines " so to speak , this program is one of the best , if not the best , solo Cello I have heard to date !!....VERY NICE INDEED !!.....Jim


Hey!

Please read my earlier post (part "hitting keys below range disables sound").

Best,
Lukas


----------



## synthnut

Hi Lukas,
Yes, I see that now ....THanks !!...Have you heard of anyone having problems with the wallpaper not fully loading ? .....I quit the program and re load , and no problems at all ....???....Thanks, Jim


----------



## Tyrannocaster

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hey, just a quick note to add to the chorus; I really like this cello and I want to thank you for doing all the work, as well as making it available. I did a short tune featuring it and I am impressed by the sound you got; it's very real, unlike many of the string instruments I have. I love the emotional quality it has.

Thanks again.

Link: https://www.box.com/s/1yfhia7tzu84nx0c4qxk


----------



## Lukas K

synthnut @ 20.11.2012 said:


> Hi Lukas,
> Yes, I see that now ....THanks !!...Have you heard of anyone having problems with the wallpaper not fully loading ? .....I quit the program and re load , and no problems at all ....???....Thanks, Jim


Sorry Jim, but I haven't heard of anyone having the problem you mentioned. What do you mean by "not fully loading"? Can you send me a PM with a screenshot of it?

Thanks!

Lukas


----------



## rayinstirling

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I used this great little freebie on this song. Thanks Blakus.

[flash width=650 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F66968756&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## mdvirtual

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I wanted to post a HUGE thank you to Blakus, Lukas, et all for sharing and refining this awesome instrument! I downloaded the Blakus Cello about a month ago and it quickly became a big part of the feature score I was working on. Loving the sound for solo passages and as a first chair for ensemble work 8) 

Here's a cue featuring solo Blakus. The legato transitions reminded me a bit of an Indian sarangi, which fit beautifully and definitely helped shape the piece.

http://soundcloud.com/michaeldamon/you-know-its-not-right

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## synthnut

Hi Lukas,
Thanks for the reply .....I tuned my computer off , and restarted and have NOT been able to replicate this problem ....Perhaps it cleared itself on the restart ? ......Strange ......All is well now ....Great interface !! ....I'm loving this program !!.....Thanks so much for the wonderful work on this wonderful instrument ....Sincerely, Jim


----------



## StrangeCat

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Wow I couldn't believe this is free! Very emotional Cello fits nicely in a mix!

Thanks for the amazing Cello! It's better then a few commercial solo cellos.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

mdvirtual, Ray, Tyrannocaster, rickholets Mark and Gregg - thanks so much for sharing your pieces. It's so much fun hearing what others can do!

Here's a peek at some of what I've been working on. Note, this isn't using pocketBlakus samples. (Excuse the crazy timing, I was getting a bit carried away).
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusSchindler.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusSchindler.mp3


----------



## matolen

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I can only reinforce what others have said: Thanks, this is wonderful! And I think the work and programming you did on this are excellent!

If you ever sampled a viola like this...omg... :shock:


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Glad you like it matolen! 

Sorry for the audio spam! Here's a quick gladiator context test - excuse the random harmony.
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloGladiatorTest.mp3[/mp3]
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloGladiatorTest.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Blakus ... orTest.mp3)


----------



## 9loops

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> Glad you like it matolen!
> 
> Sorry for the audio spam! Here's a quick gladiator context test - excuse the random harmony.
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloGladiatorTest.mp3[/mp3]
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloGladiatorTest.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Blakus ... orTest.mp3)



Wonderful sound


----------



## mark812

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Sun Nov 25 said:


> Glad you like it matolen!
> 
> Sorry for the audio spam! Here's a quick gladiator context test - excuse the random harmony.
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloGladiatorTest.mp3[/mp3]
> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloGladiatorTest.mp3 (https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/Blakus ... orTest.mp3)



Fantastic.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.6 Update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

:D Thanks guys. To answer a few pm's I've had (and in case anyone else is interested), the ensemble strings in gladiator are all LASS 2 with Albion basses. And yes, the cello is samples inside kontakt. Still some work to go, but it's pretty fun to play!


----------



## Jordan Gagne

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.6 Update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

This is SICK. Thanks man. Any chance you play the violin? I'm sure we could raise some money to compensate you for a Violin nki that's as good as this cello.


----------



## Sam

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.6 Update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks for this Blakus, incredibly useful


----------



## Gabriel Oliveira

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.6 Update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Sam!

don't disappear, man o-[][]-o


----------



## Sam

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.6 Update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Gabriel Oliveira @ Sat Dec 15 said:


> Sam!
> 
> don't disappear, man o-[][]-o


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - 1.6 Update (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

pocketBlakus SPICCATO Patch
Here's a small Christmas gift! At roughly the same time I recorded the pocketBlakus samples, I recorded some short spiccato samples as well. These also were simple test samples, but hopefully you can have some fun with them!

This is a separate basic patch to pocketBlakus, but at some point they may be added to the official release. It is only one dynamic layer but there are 7x RR. Velocity controls dynamics for reasonable control over phrase expression. The patch is not designed for polyphonic chords, although you can "Bypass" the SIPS legato script if you wish. 

Unconnected notes give an "on the bow" staccato feel, whereas connected (or sustain held down) notes give a more airy "off the bow" sound. Here some quick audio examples showing the subtle difference. Note that holding down sustain does a fantastic job in connecting repeated notes convincingly, and with 7x RR it's pretty fun!

*Here's a fiddle with the patch for fun!*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72147586&secret_url=false[/flash]
NoFlashers: http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/pocketblakus-spiccato-fiddle/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/pocket ... e/download)

*First phrase unconnected, second connected. It's only subtle, but useful.*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72146052&secret_url=false[/flash]
NoFlashers: http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/pocketblakus-spiccato/download (http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/pocket ... o/download)

*Fantastic little fun piece by jdrcomposer!*
[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72329075&secret_url=false[/flash]
http://soundcloud.com/jdrcomposer/schertzo-for-cello-and/download (http://soundcloud.com/jdrcomposer/scher ... d/download)


*Download HERE!* - thanks Josquin for the new host!
https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/pocketBlakusSpicGift.zip (Dropbox Backup Mirror)
Mirror Link Here - Bandwidth Expired

As always, I'd LOVE to hear your creations if you find a place to use it!


----------



## synergy543

Woohoo! The xmas spirit is really catching on around here! Thanks Blakus.


----------



## MA-Simon

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Nice! Thank you very much, hope you'll have some nice christmas days too!


----------



## almagata

nice! thanks for the xmas present!!


----------



## Sam

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hi Blakus 


I don't know if this has already been discussed but let's add in the first page a donate button with your paypal mail, I'm sure many users (me included) want to support your great work


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Sam @ Sat Dec 22 said:


> I don't know if this has already been discussed but let's add in the first page a donate button with your paypal mail, I'm sure many users (me included) want to support your great work


Thank you Sam for your generosity, it has been brought up before but I have been reluctant, as to me it slightly takes away from the word "Freebie/Gift!" I have added a small note to the bottom of the first post for those interested, but all please enjoy this gift with no expectations! :D 

Thanks again!


----------



## Walid F.

Oh hell yes!! Thanks Blakus. You the man. Happy christmas!

W


----------



## Manuel

thanks for all your nice work,

merry christmas!


----------



## Daniel James

Truly Incredible! I'm Speechless at the sheer quality.

Thank you!

-DJ


----------



## RiffWraith

Daniel James @ Sat Dec 22 said:


> Truly Incredible! I'm Speechless at the sheer quality.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> -DJ



Do I smell a DJ *Overview VIDEO* coming? :lol:


----------



## Kralc

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Now this is a christmas gift I can enjoy!!
Big thanks Blakus!


----------



## Daniel James

RiffWraith @ Fri Dec 21 said:


> Daniel James @ Sat Dec 22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Truly Incredible! I'm Speechless at the sheer quality.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> -DJ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I smell a DJ *Overview VIDEO* coming? :lol:
Click to expand...


I dont see why not  although its 2 patches so wouldn't be a 2 hour marathon or anything 

-DJ


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I hope I don't regret posting this as I'm breaking rule No. 1 - NEVER post anything raw. :oops: 

But, I wanted to show how expressive these patches can be. Apologies for my sloppy keyboard playing but is played in realtime with no editing whatsoever - just hands on the keys. No mod wheel, no MIDI expression or volume editing added after the fact, no adjusting of any kind, just keyboard velocity control only.

[mp3]http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/gdm-pocketBlakus_Duel.mp3[/mp3]
No flash link:
http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/gdm-pocketBlakus_Duel.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/gdm ... s_Duel.mp3)

I used the two pocketBlakus patches in Kontakt together, and made a few programming tweaks. Here are the patches for anyone who wants to try them. They are velocity sensitive and have mod wheel control and use the TimeMachine Pro to adjust the spicc speed depending upon the velocity. Simply load both into K5, set both to the same MIDI channel and play.

http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/pocketBlakus_comb.zip (http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/poc ... s_comb.zip)

Enjoy,

Greg


----------



## Walid F.

Pretty nice, synergy! Might definitely come in handy.


----------



## ptrickf

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Many thanks Blakus. And Greg too. Happy Christmas.

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## Justus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus, you are the best!
Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## JPQ

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks for these sounds. i try use them soon.


----------



## JPQ

Its suprising what human can give free. and some other things almsot free. which means cheap price what stuff is...


----------



## Barrie B

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus,

you're a very lovely person,

Happy Christmas!

Barrie


----------



## marcotronic

Thank you very much!!! You Cello patches are pure awesomeness!

Marco


----------



## Martin Brannigan

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Many thanks Blakus

Merry Christmas to you


----------



## stephane_f

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Hi Blakus

Here is demo with the spiccato patch

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72207577&secret_url=false[/flash]

Thank you and merry christmas


----------



## HDJK

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks so much for this, Blakus :D


----------



## Walid F.

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



stephane_f @ Sat Dec 22 said:


> Hi Blakus
> 
> Here is demo with the spiccato patch
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72207577&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> Thank you and merry christmas



lovely demo!


----------



## TheUnfinished

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Another freebie? :shock: 

Thanks Blakus.


----------



## twnd

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks my friend! You are the pioneer in this forum!


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Thank you Blakus, and a very happy christmas!


----------



## schatzus

Amazing contributions here Blakus. Many thanks to you.


----------



## Ryan Scully

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Your a great guy Blakus! Thanks so much for your generosity!





Ryan


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



stephane_f @ Sun Dec 23 said:


> Hi Blakus
> Here is demo with the spiccato patch


What a great demo Stephane! You have the spiccatos sitting nicely in there! Love the duduk (I think) moment :D


----------



## stephane_f

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

@Blakus: Thanks. Yes it's a duduk


----------



## jdrcomposer

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Here's something I did this morning-just a quick little piece with the spicatto cello as the soloist. Probably ripping off Haydn or someone around that era..

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72329075&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

My bandwidth was once again consumed. Josquin to the rescue again! Post has been updated with new server links. Thanks Josquin! :D


----------



## Jordan Gagne

Using both your legato and spiccato in a track right now, will post it as soon as its complete. Thanks for this man, for me it is kind of a shitty Christmas right now but your generosity has made it a little better.


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Thanks Blakus.


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



jdrcomposer @ Mon Dec 24 said:


> Here's something I did this morning-just a quick little piece with the spicatto cello as the soloist. Probably ripping off Haydn or someone around that era..
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72329075&secret_url=false[/flash]


HA! That is really awesome. Really well done jdr, enjoyed every bit of it!

@Jordan - Sorry to hear, glad that I could help bring even tiny relief! Looking forward to hearing your work! :D


----------



## Jason

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus - Thanks so much for your generosity, the cello sounds great!

jdrcomposer - What a delightful piece! Brought a smile to my face. Well done


----------



## musophrenic

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Blakus ... this is just too great. That spiccato patch is a freakin' endless joy to play!



jdrcomposer @ Mon Dec 24 said:


> Here's something I did this morning-just a quick little piece with the spicatto cello as the soloist. Probably ripping off Haydn or someone around that era..
> 
> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F72329075&secret_url=false[/flash]



I hate you Jonathan. You should not be this awesome that young  Great piece, brother.


----------



## soundguy

*Re: pocketBlakus - (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

i have the full version of kontakt 4.2.4 - the blakus cello only works for a minute or two before going silent - suggestions please...


----------



## NYC Composer

*Re: pocketBlakus - (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



soundguy @ Mon Dec 24 said:


> i have the full version of kontakt 4.2.4 - the blakus cello only works for a minute or two before going silent - suggestions please...



Make sure you're loading the full version of Kontakt first, then bring in the Blakus cello. Sounds like you're loading the free player.


----------



## mk282

Thanks for this. It's pretty nice sounding!


The only trouble is I often get hanging notes in some cases (playing legato and hitting 3 or more keys at the same time accidentally, expecting polyphonic legato (sic), but it's not just that case), but I attribute this to SIPS not working properly in K4/K5.


----------



## Anze Rozman

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

https://soundcloud.com/an-e-rozman-1/po ... -suit-in-g

Gmajor Prelude by J.S.Bach played on Pocket Blakus Cello. 

Thanks Blakus!


----------



## Jordan Gagne

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

How is this cello as good as it is? Seriously, how does one lone composer make a sampled cello that sounds better than anything currently out there that I've heard, and then offer it for free? How did you do this Blakus? Do sampling companies TRY to make their cellos sound mediocre? Why can't they compete with one random guy on the internet? I don't really get it, but thanks :D


----------



## Blakus

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Lovely work Anze! I have no idea how you managed to pull that off with this instrument! :D

Thanks for the compliment Jordan, I think, haha! I guess I am just a random guy on the internet!!! :mrgreen: 

Here's a taste of more samples that I've been working on with a quick keyboard improv.
[mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusExpCelloTest.mp3[/mp3]
NoFlash: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusExpCelloTest.mp3


----------



## Jordan Gagne

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Anze Rozman @ Thu Dec 27 said:


> https://soundcloud.com/an-e-rozman-1/pocket-blackus-bach-suit-in-g
> 
> Gmajor Prelude by J.S.Bach played on Pocket Blakus Cello.
> 
> Thanks Blakus!



Hey, just my opinion, but it would sound much better without such intense reverb.


----------



## Rob Elliott

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> Lovely work Anze! I have no idea how you managed to pull that off with this instrument! :D
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Jordan, I think, haha! I guess I am just a random guy on the internet!!! :mrgreen:
> 
> Here's a taste of more samples that I've been working on with a quick keyboard improv.
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusExpCelloTest.mp3[/mp3]
> NoFlash: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusExpCelloTest.mp3




Wow - I liked the instrument before but this - NEW ground of expression and tone. Love it Blakus - the big question is 'when' will these samples be available? Just outstanding.


----------



## Anze Rozman

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

That sound Amazing Blakus!  love the vibrato on the high notes!


----------



## Revson

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> Thanks for the compliment Jordan, I think, haha! I guess I am just a random guy on the internet!!!



...who can play the sh*t out of the cello. Leaving aside that you've captured this sound in samples - you just flat-out have a lovely tone on your instrument.


----------



## synergy543

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Blakus @ Fri Dec 28 said:


> Here's a taste of more samples that I've been working on with a quick keyboard improv.
> [mp3]https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusExpCelloTest.mp3[/mp3]
> NoFlash: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusExpCelloTest.mp3


Blakus, the bowing is absolutely stunning. So smooth and sweet....that's really intense!


----------



## Jordan Gagne

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F73105300&secret_url=false[/flash]

One of two tracks I've made using the Blakus cello. This one is using it fairly sparingly in an orchestral context. The other one is more soloistic but I'm not quite done with it yet! Thanks again Blakus.


----------



## oxo

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

when i load pocketBlakus Spic in kontakt 4.2.4, an error message tells me "missing file". the gui looks like this correct?


----------



## Per Lichtman

@oxo Just point it to the folder where you installed the library and re-save. Don't worry - this isn't unusual.


----------



## Mariatchy

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thank you for your generosity, downloading now! It sounds beautiful and I look forward to using it in my next project.


----------



## Jordan Gagne

I literally use this cello in everything now. The spiccato is fantastic. Here's a track I just finished that makes extensive use of the spiccato (and the legato for that matter) in certain sections.


[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F76466430&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Per Lichtman

I made an alternate version of the spiccato patch and Blake suggested I post it here. Made with Kontakt 4.

Much like the way there are "tight" and "loose" versions of the short strings in Hollywood Strings, I made a "tight" version of the pocketBlakus Spiccato by trimming the start of each sample at -35dBFS. 

I use the normal versions when I want to make sure to get the full attack and these versions when I need more consistent and precise timing between the different round-robin variations. 

Here's the link: 
http://perlichtman.com/for2013clients/pocketBlakus_Spic_tight_-35dB_K4.nki (http://perlichtman.com/for2013clients/p ... 5dB_K4.nki)


----------



## Mahlon

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

Thanks, Per. I'm looking forward to trying these variations out.

Mahlon


----------



## Nathan Allen Pinard

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

I haven't tested the latest version, but I'd like to know if it's possible to assign any MIDI CC to the expression of this instrument. The earliest version I didn't see that.


----------



## Lukas K

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



Nathan Allen Pinard @ 9.2.2013 said:


> I haven't tested the latest version, but I'd like to know if it's possible to assign any MIDI CC to the expression of this instrument. The earliest version I didn't see that.



If you mean the volume, you can assign any midi CC to control it. Simply click on the Instrument Edit Mode icon and then in the Amplifier section add a modulator - external sources - midi CC and in the first slot type in the midi CC number you want. That's it.

If there's already a midi CC modulator with the number 11 in the first slot, just change it to any other midi CC number you want.

Hope it helps!


----------



## Per Lichtman

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*

EDIT: The post above mine hadn't posted yet when I started typing mine. Beat me to the punch (even if mine is slightly more specific to this instrument). Kudos. 



Nathan Allen Pinard @ Fri Feb 08 said:


> I haven't tested the latest version, but I'd like to know if it's possible to assign any MIDI CC to the expression of this instrument. The earliest version I didn't see that.



It doesn't seem to be yet. But there's a workaround for the time being.

- Click the wrench icon.
- Open the Group Editor. Put a check mark next to every group except the "Finger noises" ones.
- Scroll down to "Amplifier" and in the "Mod" section you'll see "midi CC" as a drop down menu with "1" and "127" in boxes to the right.
- Change the 1 to whatever CC you would like to use and it will now control expression.

Hopefully the functionality you're looking for will be more directly available soon.


----------



## AndrewZGN

I like this instrument more than the expensive ones!

Beautiful, man!


----------



## MikeH

Blakus,
I was ready to throw my computer out the window after playing through a bunch of terrible cello samples that I own. THEN I remembered that I had yours tucked onto a different drive and tried it. AMAZING. It totally out-sang all of the other commercial cello samples. 

Your work is wonderful. Keep it up!


----------



## Music88

Well done, and thank you!


----------



## Jonas.Ingebretsen

Blakus, this is awesome! Thank you very much.


----------



## lpuser

Hi Blakus,

I´d like to join in and thank you very much for this great instrument. I love the distinct sound and have already used it in various tracks. Fantastic work!

all the best
Tom


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Thank you for the this very much. As soon as my Komplete 9 arrives next week I look forward to playing it.


----------



## reddognoyz

Hey Blakus, I just used your cello for the first time. It's great. Thank You!! how can I get you back?


----------



## rickholets

Still loving this cello, Blakus!

http://soundcloud.com/rickholets/soon-my-love


----------



## paoling

Hi Blakus! 
Thank you for your awesome freebie, this is a true pearl of sampling. I've made with Olmo Chittò a little piece for a short horror-thriller movie.
Yes, collaborative-composing is possible, and it's really more fun.

[flash width=550 height=100 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/89068517&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Blakus

Wow, thanks for sharing these tracks guys!

rickholets - so beautiful, almost trance inducing! Love the piano
paoling - very nice atmosphere, love the use of the cello, letting the progressive vibrato sing :D

Really enjoy listening to how different and creative people are with the same small sample pool!!


----------



## Kralc

Hey Blakus, are there still any plans for commercial pocketBlakus? I mean, the current version entirely usable as is.....but, you know....more is never a bad thing.... :D


----------



## Blakus

Hey Clark!

I can't say much, but I can say two things:

1. SOMETHING is happening that I'm really excited about
2. My fingers are half the length they were 2 weeks ago.

:D


----------



## Kralc

Well count me excited! 

And concerned, you should really see a doctor about those fingers.


----------



## Giant_Shadow

Anyone have some basic ambiance recommendations on Blakus ?, I'm having a little trouble dialing something in. I have Access to Logic plugs, Valhalla Room & Vintage, and Eos.


----------



## YoungCee

Here is what i did using the Blakus Cello.
I love this Patch. One of the Best I've heard. 
 Hope u all enjoy. 

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F87033295&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Chriss Ons

Congrats to Blakus... 2.000+ downloads , and counting... ~o) 

Best of luck with the pending commercial release of your cello.


----------



## lucky909091

I need help. i cannot find the download link to the Blakus-Cello.
Can anyone help me out?


----------



## mark812

https://www.dropbox.com/s/qag4yll3ln4i7hj/pocketBlakus%201.6.zip (https://www.dropbox.com/s/qag4yll3ln4i7 ... %201.6.zip)


----------



## Chriss Ons

lucky909091 @ Wed 12 Jun said:


> I cannot find the download link to the Blakus-Cello.


...the mirror site is here.


----------



## lucky909091

Many thanks to both of you.

This instrument is so fantastic, emotional and easy to handle that I think Blakus should make his own library and make some money of this.

Anyway: thank you very much, Blakus.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@lucky909091 He's been working with Embertone on a solo cello product so keep an eye out for that.


----------



## lucky909091

It makes me happy to know this. 

I love the Embertone VSTs and without knowing the upcoming instrument I am sure I will buy this Cello.

Blakus´ Cello fits perfectly into the product line of Embertone: 
quick and easy to handle and an emotional legato sound.

It makes me happy to know this.


----------



## lucky909091

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



synergy543 @ Sat 22 Dec said:


> I hope I don't regret posting this as I'm breaking rule No. 1 - NEVER post anything raw. :oops:
> 
> But, I wanted to show how expressive these patches can be. Apologies for my sloppy keyboard playing but is played in realtime with no editing whatsoever - just hands on the keys. No mod wheel, no MIDI expression or volume editing added after the fact, no adjusting of any kind, just keyboard velocity control only.
> 
> [mp3]http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/gdm-pocketBlakus_Duel.mp3[/mp3]
> No flash link:
> http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/gdm-pocketBlakus_Duel.mp3 (http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/gdm ... s_Duel.mp3)
> 
> I used the two pocketBlakus patches in Kontakt together, and made a few programming tweaks. Here are the patches for anyone who wants to try them. They are velocity sensitive and have mod wheel control and use the TimeMachine Pro to adjust the spicc speed depending upon the velocity. Simply load both into K5, set both to the same MIDI channel and play.
> 
> http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/pocketBlakus_comb.zip (http://home.comcast.net/~synergy543/poc ... s_comb.zip)
> 
> Enjoy,
> 
> Greg




Hello Greg,

I downloaded them but KONTAKT is looking for missing samples. 

When I try to load "pocketBlakus Spic_Comb".nki, KONTAKT searches for "NCW"-files named "TEST_stacc_ff_65_1.ncw" and so on.
KONTAKT tells me that 260 of these files are not found.

Did I miss another download from you where you have sent the ncw.-files?


----------



## Per Lichtman

@lucky909091 Did you already download the spiccato file in this post?

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 86#3669286

Or have you only downloaded the legato one that mark812 linked to earlier?


----------



## stillcd

Wow this cello is absolutely stunning, Blakus. Very beautiful sounding. Thanks so much!


----------



## Chriss Ons

*Re: pocketBlakus - Christmas SPICCATO Gift! (Kontakt 4.2.4+)*



lucky909091 @ Wed 12 Jun said:


> I downloaded them but KONTAKT is looking for missing samples.
> When I try to load "pocketBlakus Spic_Comb".nki, KONTAKT searches for "NCW"-files named "TEST_stacc_ff_65_1.ncw" and so on.
> KONTAKT tells me that 260 of these files are not found.


The spiccato patch (which was offered separately by Blakus) is here on the mirror site, it's a 20.7 Mb download.
Should you get a "missing samples" prompt in KONTAKT, browse for the folder where you unzipped the samples. Then resave/overwrite the .nki (i.e. "program only") so that KONTAKT finds the samples next time.
Hope this helps.


----------



## nathankingcole

Blakus,
I downloaded your wonderful cello and loaded it into kontakt on my Muse Receptor (a standalone VST player that uses a proprietary operating system) to try out. My wife was making dinner in the next room. She has heard me play virtual cello instruments many times, mostly an old vienna instruments version and the kontakt library cello, but the sound of me playing the PocketBlakus drew her out of the kitchen. Apparently the tone had such an arousing effect on her that she was inspired to show her appreciation in a very physical manner upon me o=? . I am not joking or trying to be lewd. It was quite amazing- she has not responded to my playing in that way before.
Thank you Blakus!

After that very successful first run with the instrument I did run into an issue. After sending a program change from my keyboard to the Muse receptor to change a setting that had nothing to do with the channel or instance of Kontakt the PocketBlakus did not respond. The MIDI information was being registered, but no sound! The program change was not on the receiving channel of the Kontakt instance that I was using for the cello. I reloaded the cello and it worked fine. When I booted up the program this morning the same thing happened.It could be an issue with the Muse Receptor, but I am curious if any of you have had anything similar happen. I have not had time to investigate very deeply yet.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@nathankingcole Erros like that are not uncommon with the instrument. I have had them on multiple systems for reasons that had nothing to do with program changes but I haven't tried to debug the cause.

Normally I just re-load the patch like you did.


----------



## Philip Brook

Thanks so much Blakus! The cello is really fantastic.


----------



## Blakus

My pleasure guys! Glad you are enjoying it!
@nathankingcole - LOL, that's definitely a very unique response.

Regarding the bug where the instrument stops working, I think this happens if you hit a note outside the playable range. Should try and fix this.


----------



## ptrickf

Blakus @ Sun 16 Jun said:


> Regarding the bug where the instrument stops working, I think this happens if you hit a note outside the playable range. Should try and fix this.


I seem to have fixed it, although not being a scripter I may have inadvertently broken something. However this is what I did.

Went to the "SIPS-Articulation" script in the script editor and chose "Setup/Audition" from the pulldown menu showing "Play Mode" on right.

This then allowed me to choose "Set Art/Var Keys", previously greyed out top right.

Click on "Set Art/Var Keys" and then I played C1 which brought up "Not Set"

I then pressed "Apply" on bottom right.

So proper scripters may laugh but it seems to work. However if there is a more elegant way I would be glad to apply it.

Cheers, Patrick.


----------



## Damon

Having trouble installing. You say to just unzip the file but in WinZip, I am getting 1 sample folder and another large sample file underneath it, and 2 nkc and nki files. What exactly do I unzip? All of them into one 'solo cello' folder? Thanks


----------



## Damon

Duh, I figured it out. WinZip automatically unzipped it. Thanks you so much for sharing! I will definitely get some nice use with this sample :D


----------



## sebby20

*Cello Blakus tutorial request*

Hi all cellist programmer. nice to find that cello. Here's my question. Is there anyone that could share his technique in a video tutorial on how to program the Blakus cello to make it sound as Blakus does on his website. That's amazing. But even after trying, there's something I don't quite understand I guess. Or maybe if you can't make a video on techniques used, maybe post a midi file with all the controllers in it so I could learn from it.
tks in advance 
I really appreciate it
Seby


----------



## Per Lichtman

@sebby20 Before anyone goes into more detail, what sort of programming are you doing so far?

Are you using mod wheel, expression controller and control of the velocity (to control transition type) all at once? Or are you only using some of them?

Also, are you using both the spiccato and legato patches are only one?


----------



## sebby20

*Re: pocketBlakus - Tutorial request*

Hi, tks for the answer. Actually, i'm just starting in programming. So any GREAT technique would be nice to learn for that particular Cello. Cause I do play cello myself for 3 years now, But I would like to create mockup for it. I have never being able to make solo instrument to sound real. So I could use any technique anyone could share with me to make it sound real this time.
tks
Seby


----------



## Per Lichtman

@sebby20 You know the slight anticipation you have to do in changing bow direction, especially when crossing strings in real life? In real life you automatically rely on your muscle memory to help create a strong transition and the dynamics flow naturally from where you were to where you are going next.

Part of getting the best programming out of a given set of samples is analyzing the way they work ahead of time so you know what you need to "add or change", especially in regards to handling those transitions.

For the legato patch here, one of the biggest assets is that there are a fair amount of dynamics and an evocative vibrato already rendered into the samples, often with a relatively slow and smooth entrance. This makes it a lot easier to avoid sounding overly synthetic but also means that you have to think ahead even more if you want to take it in a different direction. 

1) The most important parts of controlling the PocketBlakus are timing and mod-wheel use. Practice playing the same transition repeatedly with legato turned on to get a sense for how long it takes to transition from one note to the other, then compare this to how long a note entrance takes if you just come in fresh from a rest instead of from another note. You may notice that you start entering on each note a little sooner than you would with non-legato instruments, often ahead of the beat. This becomes important in just a second.

2) If you can make your whole piece follow the timing of your cello performance, then things get a lot easier. By starting each phrase a little early with the modwheel all the way down, you can sweep in more dramatically (or keep the dynamic reigned in). Keep in mind that anytime you want reigned in dynamics overall, you won't be keepin the modwheel static - you'll be listening to the dynamics changing in the recording and move the modwheel opposite. Whenever you want to increase the intensity, you'll want the modwheel to go the same way as the dynamic changes in the recording to exaggerate it.

3) You know the sound you get if you bow an upbow lightly starting punta d'arco and then dig in harder as you continue all the way au talon? For solistic writing that emulates this (especially in a post-romantic style) the modwheel should start at minimum and reach maximum by the time the sample dynamic climaxes.

4) You know how in real life the instrument sounds really different if your ear is right up against the C-string as opposed to a little bit further back? And how that in turn is quite different to what you hear when you're in the crowd? The further away you are (up to a certain), the more the "melodic" qualities of the vibrato carry through but the less body the instrument has. Of course, the more reverberant the space is, the more forgiving the cutoffs are as well. My point is that if you load up pocketBlakus by default, the close-miking gives you tons of the body of the instrument (almost like your head is real close to that C-string), so you want to cut a little bit of the lower frequencies in the EQ to open the sound up a bit and get more of the experience the audience will have. Then you want to make sure that your reverb has an open character to let the line soar.

If you configure the EQ and verb well before you ever start programming or playing, it becomes much easier to be expressive.

Now this may all be a bit general and a lot of it is a "to taste" issue but if you get more specific in you question people may be able to tailor their responses.


----------



## Per Lichtman

Oh, I almost forgot - modwheel movement should be closely related to the pressure or speed of your bowing. You've already got the experience and it's definitely a transferable skillset. The vibrato is baked in but you can definitely mold the dynamics to suit you.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@ptrickf If you want the same thing without having anything break, there are a lot of other ways. Here's a simple one you can do if you move all the other scripts one slot over to the right (just save each one and then load it at the next slot).

All you have to do is use the "Limit Key Range" script as your first script and specify C1 as the minimum.


----------



## sebby20

*Re: pocketBlakus - Tutorial request*



Per Lichtman @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> Oh, I almost forgot - modwheel movement should be closely related to the pressure or speed of your bowing. You've already got the experience and it's definitely a transferable skillset. The vibrato is baked in but you can definitely mold the dynamics to suit you..



Hi, wow, that's a lot of details, yhank you very much. Do you think it would be still possible to see all those hints and technique in ation from a professional.

tks
Seby


----------



## Per Lichtman

@sebby20 I think you may want to proofread that post. The version that is up at the moment is missing at least one word.


----------



## sebby20

Per Lichtman @ Mon Jun 17 said:


> @sebby20 I think you may want to proofread that post. The version that is up at the moment is missing at least one word.



Hello again sir, i'm not sure t understand what you mean in your last post.. Do you think you could create a tutorial visually for us??? lol...
I really need to see a pro in action
Is it possible please?
tks
seby


----------



## ptrickf

Per Lichtman @ Mon 17 Jun said:


> @ptrickf If you want the same thing without having anything break


Cool, I'll try that. Thanks Per.

P


----------



## sebby20

*Re: Visual Tutorial for Blakus*

Is there any example of someone working on the blakus cello that could show his technique in sequencer with the Blakus Cello?
tks
Seby


----------



## Per Lichtman

@sebby20 Here I made these today.

This is one that just shows the modwheel and anticipation aspect.

https://vimeo.com/68723609

And this is one that looks at configuring the library a bit.

https://vimeo.com/68724299

Note that the limited range I specified only includes the playable note. You can set the range higher to make sure the keyswitches are included as well.


----------



## Per Lichtman

@ptrickf Sure thing. I hope it works well for you. It's probably self-explanatory how to apply it but I do a quick demo at the start of the setup video I just put up for sebby20.

https://vimeo.com/68724299 

Though I would suggest putting the top of the range higher if you want to use the keyswitches.


----------



## lucky909091

Per Lichtman @ Wed 12 Jun said:


> @lucky909091 Did you already download the spiccato file in this post?
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... 86#3669286
> 
> Or have you only downloaded the legato one that mark812 linked to earlier?



Many thanks to you Per Lichtman. Now it seems to work.

Just one NKI is nut running: pocketBlakus Spic_comb. Is looking for missing samples, but ht e other are working.


----------



## sebby20

*Re: pocketBlakus - Tutorial request (thanks)*



Per Lichtman @ Wed Jun 19 said:


> @ptrickf Sure thing. I hope it works well for you. It's probably self-explanatory how to apply it but I do a quick demo at the start of the setup video I just put up for sebby20.
> 
> https://vimeo.com/68724299
> 
> Though I would suggest putting the top of the range higher if you want to use the keyswitches.




Thank you very much sir. I tried those tips. but still, I can't make it sound like Blakus does on his website in his songs. Sometimes, the vibrato start faster... Maybe I do something wrong also.
tks
Seby


----------



## park bench

The samples (vib, non vib et al) are picked by velocity (click the wrench to check the specifics for each note). The 127 vel patches have that killer vibrato that starts earlier.


----------



## sebby20

*Re: pocketBlakus - How to Improve my Blakus*

Hi everyones. I've made little programmation on blakus cello. But stil does not sound very good. What could I do?
tks
seby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4GEspbFDTY&feature=youtu.be (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4GEspbF ... e=youtu.be)


----------



## Per Lichtman

@sebby20 For starters, you might want to try to experiment with using the sustain pedal to make the repeated notes sound a little less artificial.

Also, if you haven't already, try setting Round Robin both on and off to see which you prefer in the patch.

I noticed that you aren't varying the start time of the notes relative to the beat very often and that you aren't anticipating the notes relative to the piano.

The attack time is going to be slower on these cello samples so you have to compensate for that by starting the note before the beat. At the moment you are sequencing as if the samples were recorded in a brisker martele style as opposed to the languid legato they actually were. You have to kind of "fudge" a bit to get the samples to go further from the way they were recorded. 

But at a basic level, if I were using pocketBlakus for this, I would normally change the arrangement to either be more rubato or use fewer repeated notes.


----------



## sebby20

Per Lichtman @ Sun Jun 23 said:


> @sebby20 For starters, you might want to try to experiment with using the sustain pedal to make the repeated notes sound a little less artificial.
> 
> Also, if you haven't already, try setting Round Robin both on and off to see which you prefer in the patch.
> 
> I noticed that you aren't varying the start time of the notes relative to the beat very often and that you aren't anticipating the notes relative to the piano.
> 
> The attack time is going to be slower on these cello samples so you have to compensate for that by starting the note before the beat. At the moment you are sequencing as if the samples were recorded in a brisker martele style as opposed to the languid legato they actually were. You have to kind of "fudge" a bit to get the samples to go further from the way they were recorded.
> 
> But at a basic level, if I were using pocketBlakus for this, I would normally change the arrangement to either be more rubato or use fewer repeated notes.



Hi Per, tks, do you think you could do another example with the same kind of chalenge? It could be just the midi, it does not have to be a video.
tks
Seby


----------



## sebby20

No one really can give example of his own work with the blakus. in a midi file?
tks
Seby


----------



## Blakus

Hi sebby, I will try and post an example in the next week. Can you tell me which example of mine you are trying to replicate? I am wondering if you are listening to some of my custom samples as opposed to the pocketBlakus library.

Thanks you to the people that are helping others get this little library running too btw! <3


----------



## williemyers

Blake, just wondering if the "project you're working on w/Embertone" and their "free solo cello, if you love us on FB" posted yesterday, are one in the same?


----------



## Embertone

Different! The Blakus cello, which is sounding amazing, is a totally different recording session.

Our freebie cello was recorded here in Raleigh NC USA -

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Embertone @ Wed Jun 26 said:


> Different! The Blakus cello, which is sounding amazing, is a totally different recording session.
> 
> Our freebie cello was recorded here in Raleigh NC USA -
> 
> -Alex



So no cellist in Raleigh can play above G2?


----------



## Embertone

The players here are great! The real problem is that I'm incredible lazy... Instead of recording an instrument above G2, I decided to drink myself into a stupor and watch THIS movie.

-Alex


----------



## EastWest Lurker

Embertone @ Wed Jun 26 said:


> The players here are great! The real problem is that I'm incredible lazy... Instead of recording an instrument above G2, I decided to drink myself into a stupor and watch THIS movie.
> 
> -Alex




:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sebby20

*For Blakus Example mid and answer*



Blakus @ Wed Jun 26 said:


> Hi sebby, I will try and post an example in the next week. Can you tell me which example of mine you are trying to replicate? I am wondering if you are listening to some of my custom samples as opposed to the pocketBlakus library.
> 
> Thanks you to the people that are helping others get this little library running too btw! <3



Hi Blakus, I don't know if you have heard my hallelujah try with the cello, but not very good lol. I know your example are much better like this one for example
http://soundcloud.com/blakus-mfm/pocket ... llo-new-ff
But I know its not repeated notes. but... Any way. If you listen to mine you'll understand what I mean
I've also attached the midi file so you can see it.
http://www.sebyphotographe.com/hallelujahBlakus.mid

tks
Seby


----------



## Lukas K

@sebby20 The Blakus's example is showing the third layer "FF molto vib w/ marcato attack" which has actually never been released, so it's no surprise you have a hard time replicating it :wink:


----------



## sebby20

Lukas K @ Wed Jun 26 said:


> @sebby20 The Blakus's example is showing the third layer "FF molto vib w/ marcato attack" which has actually never been released, so it's no surprise you have a hard time replicating it :wink:



I see, then how can I improve my hallelujah?
tks
Seby


----------



## Lukas K

Actually, I wanted to give you almost the same advices as Per Lichtman already did.

PocketBlakus doesn't work that well for such repeated notes like you have in this Hallelujah track, but I tried to make them less "mechanic" exactly with the sustain pedal at some places and with the round robin ON.

Then I played with the dynamics a little more. Always try to find the "climax" of a melody and draw the CC1 curve so it's not at the same level as the beginning for example. Don't be afraid to draw quite a big curves sometimes.

Experiment with both connected and disconnected notes, so you got the effect of rebow at the right places or when the legato doesn't work that well.

Also, try to use both velocity layers, so it has some diversity, even though this specific arrangement doesn't sound very well with the lower velocity layer, because those short notes don't have enough time to develop.

I'm sending you the midi file. Make sure to turn ON the round robin button.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9h2oxz1mcz9b ... akus_2.mid


----------



## sebby20

Lukas K @ Wed Jun 26 said:


> Actually, I wanted to give you almost the same advices as Per Lichtman already did.
> 
> PocketBlakus doesn't work that well for such repeated notes like you have in this Hallelujah track, but I tried to make them less "mechanic" exactly with the sustain pedal at some places and with the round robin ON.
> 
> Then I played with the dynamics a little more. Always try to find the "climax" of a melody and draw the CC1 curve so it's not at the same level as the beginning for example. Don't be afraid to draw quite a big curves sometimes.
> 
> Experiment with both connected and disconnected notes, so you got the effect of rebow at the right places or when the legato doesn't work that well.
> 
> Also, try to use both velocity layers, so it has some diversity, even though this specific arrangement doesn't sound very well with the lower velocity layer, because those short notes don't have enough time to develop.
> 
> I'm sending you the midi file. Make sure to turn ON the round robin button.
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/c9h2oxz1mcz9b ... akus_2.mid



I see, so from what I understand, it"s not possible to obtain what he does on his website because we do not have everything he has. So much searching for nothing. On your respect, it still does not sound as him. But better than mine for sure lol..
thanks
Seby


----------



## Schroeder

Hello Blakus,
Thanks a lot for you emotional cello 
I did this "composition" with some bottles of portuguese wine helping me... in a kind of improvisation for a girl a I love and she loved it and now shes in love with me  hehehe
Thanks again! I wish you all the best in the world


----------



## Per Lichtman

@Scroeder Cheers! Always great when you get those moments of inspiration.


----------



## Dan Mott

Schroeder @ Tue Oct 22 said:


> Hello Blakus,
> Thanks a lot for you emotional cello
> I did this "composition" with some bottles of portuguese wine helping me... in a kind of improvisation for a girl a I love and she loved it and now shes in love with me [/url] hehehe
> Thanks again! I wish you all the best in the world
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/pintex/the-promiss



Great Track


----------



## Schroeder

Thanx  I'm happy


----------



## Blakus

Awesome stuff Schroeder, you definitely pushed the little instrument to its limits! And congrats on your newfound romance haha!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## paulmatthew

Schroeder , 

Great song . It would be interesting to hear this done again using the new Embertone Blakus Cello when it's released. Then you can have some more wine to help you. :wink:


----------



## Schroeder

Many thanks for your kind words Blakus and for your "little BIG" instrument, it was my pleasure  
Greetings from Portugal


----------



## Schroeder

Paul, I didn't know about the Embertone Blakus Cello, (lately I rarely get here) but definitely I'd love to try it


----------



## ProtectedRights

Caught fire by the Blakus Demo Mania here, so I also did a short track to chime in:

http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33470365/BlakusCelloDemo.mp3 (http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3347 ... loDemo.mp3)

Let me know what you think of that track. Expression line ok? The cello is legato only of course.

BTW: Where can I buy the full version? I only got the freebie and I am too dumb to find the full version. It's not on the Embertone page right?


----------



## Darryl Jackson

The "full" version (it is in fact a completely different, more fleshed out recording done by Embertone) isn't out yet, you're not dumb! There have been several delays but I'm certain that I saw somewhere that Embertone is hoping to release it on November 1st.

After having a few issues recently with libraries that were released in states that could have used more than a bit of work, I appreciate that Embertone is looking to polish rather than rush the instrument out for the payoff.


----------



## JPQ

I extracted 1.6 version archive place where i have kontakt insturments but it cannot found samples and i select search filesystem looks like it found them but i still see anything (=means level metters) or hear anything. What heck is wrong? based demos i really want use this and few others which seems need better kontakt...


----------



## Per Lichtman

@JPQ Just going through the list of common problems, so please don't think I'm being patronizing if you've already tried them all. 

- Did you try moving the mod wheel before playing notes? Did you make sure that your volume (CC7), Expression (CC11) are set to high values?
- Is the MIDI indicator in Kontakt showing MIDI activity but just not giving you level, or is there no MIDI activity either?
- Were there any files that showed up as missing at the end of the search?
- Did you try manually selecting the file that was missing as opposed to doing a search?

- Did you try saving the instrument with another name after it found the samples - and then re-load the new file?

Good luck!


----------



## park bench

Ooh, and be sure to press the "d" keyswitch once loaded.


----------



## ProtectedRights

Darryl Jackson @ Thu Oct 24 said:


> The "full" version (it is in fact a completely different, more fleshed out recording done by Embertone) isn't out yet, you're not dumb! There have been several delays but I'm certain that I saw somewhere that Embertone is hoping to release it on November 1st.
> 
> After having a few issues recently with libraries that were released in states that could have used more than a bit of work, I appreciate that Embertone is looking to polish rather than rush the instrument out for the payoff.



Ah good to know


----------



## JPQ

Per Lichtman and park bench: i look you tips soon i can. Now works fine i dont do anything what i dont do earlier expect maybe i have set standalone kontakt output to mac mini builf-in audio but even then i should hear and see something...)
btw very likely i going use this and few freebies what i found like one cornet which i dont remember who is done it but i like it even single velocity IFF) layer but i like it tone.


----------



## HardyP

Since ember tone pushes the release further , I have to post this in Blakus great contribution for VI-C - would like to do it later on in full length with the upcoming one: https://www.dropbox.com/s/l53x6dd8wl61x ... 0Celli.mp3

Will have to tweak it further, especially the intro part, but maybe it gives someone a good listing already .


----------



## Embertone

Just another couple hours as we sort out download issues. Thanks


----------



## HardyP

I know, read it in your thread, but was a nice inducement …
BTW, my first upload was also defective, fortunately in my case it´s slightly less than 4h to upload it again :mrgreen:


----------



## Syneast

I absolutely adore the pocketBlakus, playability and sound alike. Many thanks to Blakus!

Shameless for a first post, I know, but I want to share a piece I made which is centered around this beautiful cello all the way through: https://soundcloud.com/niklas-stagvall/ ... ns-funeral


----------



## JE Martinsen

Syneast @ Mon Jan 20 said:


> I absolutely adore the pocketBlakus, playability and sound alike. Many thanks to Blakus!
> 
> Shameless for a first post, I know, but I want to share a piece I made which is centered around this beautiful cello all the way through: https://soundcloud.com/niklas-stagvall/ ... ns-funeral



That's a beautiful piece of music, Niklas! Very moving.

And congrats on your first post to V.I. Control! Hope to hear/ see more from you!

Cheers! o-[][]-o


----------



## markwind

Syneast @ Mon Jan 20 said:


> I absolutely adore the pocketBlakus, playability and sound alike. Many thanks to Blakus!
> 
> Shameless for a first post, I know, but I want to share a piece I made which is centered around this beautiful cello all the way through: https://soundcloud.com/niklas-stagvall/ ... ns-funeral


wow, very beautiful. Thanks so much for that gem


----------



## Syneast

Thanks, guys! :D


----------



## HardyP

Syneast @ 2014-01-20 said:


> Shameless for a first post, I know, but I want to share a piece...


I think this kind of posting is the best way to introduce yourself over here - congrats, and I´m really loving your work!!
What is the string lib you are using? I think the transition from Blakus Solo to the full orchestra works pretty well!


----------



## Syneast

HardyP, I suppose it is.  Thanks, I'm glad you like it. The rest of the orchestra is Albion 1 and a little bit of Iceni.


----------



## jtnyc

Hello -
I've tried downloading this a few times and every time I load it into Kontakt within a few minutes the sound disintegrates into warbled distorted unfortunateness. It seems to be affecting Logic because after the sound gets distorted if I try to put logic in record it's all messed up. The click is slow and I get a message saying the midi is not syncing, something like that, I can't remember the exact message. This has never happened to me before and only happens when I load the pocketBlakus Cello I'm so bummed because it sounds so good. Is there an issue? I see many people raving about it and using it with no problems. I've tried re-saving the patch, but to no avail. Just doesn't work. I'm in Logic 10.0.6 using Kontakt 5.3

Any info / help would be appreciated

Thanks -


----------



## Chris Lollis

https://www.dropbox.com/s/b2g4zjsqxh8i9 ... vement.mp3



I've been reading this forum for a long time, just wanted to first off say a big thank you to Blake for the righteous cello, and figured the best way to introduce myself was to offer a piece I've been working on the last two days using the Blakus Cello freebie as the solo cello.
I'm not to hip on the best way to actually post a song to a reply here so forgive me if this link is broken or is simply just a pain to use.
Great to be here, I absolutely love this forum!! It's great to be among like minded individuals, although I wish I had the talent that some of you have!!


----------



## mjrussell

Hi Blakus,
Hope you're good.Still loving your Cello.
I used it in these End Titles for movie Event 15.
Many many thanks,
Mark
https://soundcloud.com/markrussell-2/ev ... end-titles


----------



## Blakus

Mark, thanks for sharing this! I really enjoyed it - great piece!!


----------



## Ron Verboom

Thanks for this freeby. Just the perfect cello i needed for my 'The Lonely Sea' project:

http://soundcloud.com/romiexp/the-lonely-sea


----------



## Cathleen Flynn

This is incredible!
Truly beautiful sound.
I only have one small problem. I am working on a documentary and have been recording with it with no problems for two days. Today, although I hear it while composing, it is not recording. Any ideas?

Thank you sgain for this BRILLIANT product.

Cheers,
Cathleen


----------



## Cathleen Flynn

Blakus! So very glad I found this site. Thank you so very much for the cello sample. It is fantastic. I am currently scoring a documentary about a survivor from the Holocaust. Here is one cue using your sample. https://soundcloud.com/cathleen-flynn/b ... trial-from

Very best, Cathleen


----------



## tmm

Strange thing I've run into - late 2011 Macbook Pro - if I try using exp_legato 1.6, and touch the mod wheel at all (doesn't have to be continuous), the CPU usage ramps up and spirals out of control, even if I stop playing, and won't come back down until I close the patch. I downloaded v1.5 (at Blake E's suggestion, thanks again!), and this solved the issue for me.

Has anyone else run into this? I'd prefer v1.6, since it has more tone control, but at the moment, v1.6 isn't usable for me.


----------



## yves

Awesome Blakus !

thank you :D 

Yves


----------



## Blakus

Thanks to VST Buzz, the pocketBlakus now has new hosting!
http://vstbuzz.com/freebies/pocketblakus-cello/

Huge thank you to Josquin for his work hosting the freebie all these years since its inception. <3


----------



## dancapp

Is there any possibility of this ever being usable by some means other than Kontakt?

I absolutely love the sound of this - wonderful work - but I can't justify purchasing the full version of Kontakt just for this. I'd rather give the creator $50 directly.


----------



## paoling

There's more or less what you look for by Embertone: Blakus Cello.


----------



## dancapp

paoling said:


> There's more or less what you look for by Embertone: Blakus Cello.


THANK YOU!


----------



## Garry

I'm late to the party - but wow, this is beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## Zoot_Rollo

will try this week!


----------



## boxheadboy50

Just downloaded this - crazy good!!
I add to yell at Kontakt though because it could never find the samples.

One thing - am I wrong that there is zero volume control on the spiccato patch?


----------



## NicolasLG

Hi everyone,

The download link for the free Spiccato patch doesn't work anymore. No way to find it anywhere.

If someone still has it, could you share it please ?

Thank you very much


----------



## hawpri

NicolasLG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> The download link for the free Spiccato patch doesn't work anymore. No way to find it anywhere.
> 
> If someone still has it, could you share it please ?
> 
> Thank you very much


Have you tried to download it from VSTBuzz? As far as I know that's where it's hosted now.









pocketBlakus Cello - Free Cello Kontakt Library


The "pocketBlakus Cello" is a stunning free solo cello library for Kontakt created by Australian composer Blake Robinson.




vstbuzz.com


----------



## NicolasLG

hawpri said:


> Have you tried to download it from VSTBuzz? As far as I know that's where it's hosted now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pocketBlakus Cello - Free Cello Kontakt Library
> 
> 
> The "pocketBlakus Cello" is a stunning free solo cello library for Kontakt created by Australian composer Blake Robinson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vstbuzz.com



Unfortunatly the spiccato patch isn’t in there, it’s only the legato patch...
Hope it didn’t disappeared forever :/


----------



## hawpri

NicolasLG said:


> Unfortunatly the spiccato patch isn’t in there, it’s only the legato patch...
> Hope it didn’t disappeared forever :/


Really? Weird. It references spiccato on the site so I assumed it was there. I still have the files somewhere but you may have better luck contacting vstbuzz so they can fix it. @VSTBuzz


----------



## VSTBuzz

Strange..maybe we have an old version?


----------



## TomislavEP

@NicolasLG, here is pocketBlakus library from my personal collection. It includes the latest version of the legato patch (at least, I believe so) as well as the spiccato patch. Unfortunately, the latter, while functional, can't find the wallpaper, as for some reason this isn't included in the version I have. IIRC, there was a custom background for this particular patch in the past, but I'm not sure where to find it these days.

P.S. I'm sending the zip file using the Firefox Send service. This is my very first time using this and I'm currently a bit in a hurry so I didn't make a full account. So please and try to download this ASAP. Let me know if you have problems so I can try to upload it with another service.









Firefox Send


Encrypt and send files with a link that automatically expires to ensure your important documents don’t stay online forever.




send.firefox.com


----------



## NicolasLG

TomislavEP said:


> @NicolasLG, here is pocketBlakus library from my personal collection. It includes the latest version of the legato patch (at least, I believe so) as well as the spiccato patch. Unfortunately, the latter, while functional, can't find the wallpaper, as for some reason this isn't included in the version I have. IIRC, there was a custom background for this particular patch in the past, but I'm not sure where to find it these days.
> 
> P.S. I'm sending the zip file using the Firefox Send service. This is my very first time using this and I'm currently a bit in a hurry so I didn't make a full account. So please and try to download this ASAP. Let me know if you have problems so I can try to upload it with another service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox Send
> 
> 
> Encrypt and send files with a link that automatically expires to ensure your important documents don’t stay online forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send.firefox.com



Thank you very much Tomislav !


----------



## Abstract Studio

TomislavEP said:


> @NicolasLG, here is pocketBlakus library from my personal collection. It includes the latest version of the legato patch (at least, I believe so) as well as the spiccato patch. Unfortunately, the latter, while functional, can't find the wallpaper, as for some reason this isn't included in the version I have. IIRC, there was a custom background for this particular patch in the past, but I'm not sure where to find it these days.
> 
> P.S. I'm sending the zip file using the Firefox Send service. This is my very first time using this and I'm currently a bit in a hurry so I didn't make a full account. So please and try to download this ASAP. Let me know if you have problems so I can try to upload it with another service.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox Send
> 
> 
> Encrypt and send files with a link that automatically expires to ensure your important documents don’t stay online forever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> send.firefox.com


The link is dead. Can you reupload to sth. more stable, eg. https://wetransfer.com/ Thanks


----------



## TomislavEP

Here is WeTransfer link:

https://we.tl/t-ErO0AQc16I


----------



## BenjaminO

Hi Tomislav, is it possible for you to reupload the spiccato patch? I seem to have found this post just a bit too late.


----------



## TomislavEP

OK, here is another link.

https://we.tl/t-zYngeQDRoI
BTW, I wasn't aware that the links sent with the free version of WeTransfer expire so soon.


----------



## BenjaminO

TomislavEP said:


> OK, here is another link.
> 
> https://we.tl/t-zYngeQDRoI
> BTW, I wasn't aware that the links sent with the free version of WeTransfer expire so soon.



Thank you, Tomislav.


----------



## bartveld

Looking for a good cello I stumbled upon PocketBlakus, just to try before spending actual money. Download from VSTbuzz is good (including spiccato), but when I try loading the legato patch in Kontakt it says: "Your version of Kontakt is too old". No problem with the spiccato patch. I have the latest Kontakt 5 version. Has PocketBlakus been made in Kontakt 6? That would explain why it shows this message.


----------



## Daniel

bartveld said:


> Looking for a good cello I stumbled upon PocketBlakus, just to try before spending actual money. Download from VSTbuzz is good (including spiccato), but when I try loading the legato patch in Kontakt it says: "Your version of Kontakt is too old". No problem with the spiccato patch. I have the latest Kontakt 5 version. Has PocketBlakus been made in Kontakt 6? That would explain why it shows this message.


You can download Kontakt6 Player.


----------



## bartveld

Ah, it works in Player too? Thanks!


----------



## TomislavEP

bartveld said:


> Ah, it works in Player too? Thanks!



Unfortunately, I wouldn't bet on that. pocketBlackus, as most of the free Kontakt libraries, require a full version of Kontakt to run without the time limitations. BTW, this is quite an old library now, possibly made even before Kontakt 5, so this message about having too old version to run it seems weird to me. I'm guessing that the folks at VSTBuzz did a batch resave operation on their version of pocketBlakus in Kontakt 6, hence this error when trying to open it with Kontakt 5.


----------



## Daniel

bartveld said:


> Ah, it works in Player too? Thanks!


You can try in several minutes, it is in demo mode. Me too have the latest Kontakt 5 version, but I am using it with KontaktPlayer6 for comparing with my First Chair cello Lass  and also using pocketBlakus for my suitable project.



TomislavEP said:


> Unfortunately, I wouldn't bet on that. pocketBlackus, as most of the free Kontakt libraries, require a full version of Kontakt to run without the time limitations. BTW, this is quite an old library now, possibly made even before Kontakt 5, so this message about having too old version to run it seems weird to me. I'm guessing that the folks at VSTBuzz did a batch resave operation on their version of pocketBlakus in Kontakt 6, hence this error when trying to open it with Kontakt 5.


Thank you.


----------



## bartveld

TomislavEP said:


> Unfortunately, I wouldn't bet on that. pocketBlackus, as most of the free Kontakt libraries, require a full version of Kontakt to run without the time limitations. BTW, this is quite an old library now, possibly made even before Kontakt 5, so this message about having too old version to run it seems weird to me. I'm guessing that the folks at VSTBuzz did a batch resave operation on their version of pocketBlakus in Kontakt 6, hence this error when trying to open it with Kontakt 5.


Well, as it does work in Player 6 I assume you're right about the batch resave. But it's a moot point, as this is not up to par compared to newer commercial celli. Still, as I understand it, PB is a sort of early "homemade" VSTi and as such a wellmade attempt.
Thanks to all for your comments!


----------



## TomislavEP

bartveld said:


> But it's a moot point, as this is not up to par compared to newer commercial celli. Still, as I understand it, PB is a sort of early "homemade" VSTi and as such a wellmade attempt.



Actually, this still remains one of the very best free Kontakt instruments I've encountered. While being a bit rough around the edge and with the scripted legato, the original samples were performed beautifully by Blake Robinson, who was also involved in creating of the commercial "Blakus Cello" from Embertone. I'm using this as an alternative to Artisan Cello from Spitfire Audio which is the most detailed solo cello library I have for the time being.


----------



## bartveld

TomislavEP said:


> Actually, this still remains one of the very best free Kontakt instruments I've encountered. While being a bit rough around the edge and with the scripted legato, the original samples were performed beautifully by Blake Robinson, who was also involved in creating of the commercial "Blakus Cello" from Embertone. I'm using this as an alternative to Artisan Cello from Spitfire Audio which is the most detailed solo cello library I have for the time being.


I am deeply impressed by Embertone's Joshua Bell and find it a joy to use. This draws me in the direction of Blakus Cello. However, it's a few years older than Joshua Bell and I wonder if the playability is comparable between the two. Also, Embertone has now 2 violins (Friedlander and Bell) and I keep wondering if they intend to produce a second cello, especially now that Blakus is priced down. I wonder whether I should wait a bit...


----------



## ism

bartveld said:


> I am deeply impressed by Embertone's Joshua Bell and find it a joy to use. This draws me in the direction of Blakus Cello. However, it's a few years older than Joshua Bell and I wonder if the playability is comparable between the two. Also, Embertone has now 2 violins (Friedlander and Bell) and I keep wondering if they intend to produce a second cello, especially now that Blakus is priced down. I wonder whether I should wait a bit...



The embertone Blakus cello has its good points. But it isn’t remotely in the same league as the JB. 

Its biggest limitation in my estimation is that it has only a single dynamic layer (compared to the 4 dynamic layers of the JB). 

In general, its 2 or three generations behind the still entirely state of the art JB.


----------



## praashek

I just downloaded the pocketBlakus from VSTBuzz and did find out, that there is only single .nki - pocketBlakus exp_legato_1.6.nki - the second one (spiccato) is missing. 

Also on the product page there is mentioned it is an 70MB download, but it only has 51MB, so maybe the actual link to library points to some "older" or some actual "stripped up" version or something like this? Can someone give me the link to full library?


----------



## cpl928

> the second one (spiccato) is missing.



I noticed this as well. @Blakus can you help us? The legato is stunning! But the spiccato would be great!


----------



## cpl928

I just found this: 






PocketBlakus - Emotional Solo Cello Freebie (Kontakt 4.2.4+)


Re: pocketBlakus - Emotional Cello Freebie - NEW 1.6 UPDATE!! (Kontakt 4.2.4+) Glad you like it matolen! Sorry for the audio spam! Here's a quick gladiator context test - excuse the random harmony. https://dl.dropbox.com/u/3363455/BlakusCelloGladiatorTest.mp3 broken link removed




vi-control.net





So apparently there was a spiccato patch, and maybe it was bundled at some point, but it doesn't seem to be around anymore. :(


----------



## TomislavEP

OK, here is a copy of "pocketBlakus" from my personal collection. I downloaded this long ago from a forum thread, incl. the spiccato patch that was later added. However, for some reason, I've always had an error about the missing wallpaper for this additional patch, even though it's included in the download.

Here is a WeTransfer link, so hurry up:

https://we.tl/t-GqR7ogOHCl


----------



## cpl928

TomislavEP said:


> OK, here is a copy of "pocketBlakus" from my personal collection. I downloaded this long ago from a forum thread, incl. the spiccato patch that was later added. However, for some reason, I've always had an error about the missing wallpaper for this additional patch, even though it's included in the download.


Amazing, thanks so much!


----------



## Tod

> However, for some reason, I've always had an error about the missing wallpaper for this additional patch, even though it's included in the download.


Just in case you don't know, if you open "pocketBlakus" with the wrench, then go to "Instrument Options", under "Instrument", you will see the browser under "Instrument Wallpaper". You can use that to browse to the wallpaper and you should be rid of error problem. 



TomislavEP said:


> OK, here is a copy of "pocketBlakus" from my personal collection. I downloaded this long ago from a forum thread, incl. the spiccato patch that was later added. However, for some reason, I've always had an error about the missing wallpaper for this additional patch, even though it's included in the download.
> 
> Here is a WeTransfer link, so hurry up:
> 
> https://we.tl/t-GqR7ogOHCl


Thankyou for the DL Tom.


----------



## kameckaz

TomislavEP said:


> OK, here is a copy of "pocketBlakus" from my personal collection. I downloaded this long ago from a forum thread, incl. the spiccato patch that was later added. However, for some reason, I've always had an error about the missing wallpaper for this additional patch, even though it's included in the download.
> 
> Here is a WeTransfer link, so hurry up:
> 
> https://we.tl/t-GqR7ogOHCl


Could you please share this file again?
I really need spiccato for my first dance at the wedding... 
I bought the full version of Kontakt for this cello today and found the plugin incomplete.


----------



## doctoremmet

kameckaz said:


> Could you please share this file again?
> I really need spiccato for my first dance at the wedding...
> I bought the full version of Kontakt for this cello today and found the plugin incomplete.


You’re a new member with 1 post. Welcome to this forum. 

Please understand that Tomislav is not in any way representing the people who sold you the Pocket Blakus VI. (Or actually gave you the instrument).

I am wondering though…. Wouldn’t a normal coarse of action be to contact the reseller who sold you the product? Rather than go on a forum and ask someone you’ve never met to put in the effort to help you?

Of course this forum is all about musicians helping musicians, but this request does come across as… I don’t know… asking a little too much from someone you don’t know? Maybe it would be polite to introduce yourself first or something? Instead of making your first post a request like this?

Anyway. It’s none of my business. Welcome on this forum. And congratulations with the wedding.


----------



## kameckaz

doctoremmet said:


> You’re a new member with 1 post. Welcome to this forum.
> 
> Please understand that Tomislav is not in any way representing the people who sold you the Pocket Blakus VI. (Or actually gave you the instrument).
> 
> I am wondering though…. Wouldn’t a normal coarse of action be to contact the reseller who sold you the product? Rather than go on a forum and ask someone you’ve never met to put in the effort to help you?
> 
> Of course this forum is all about musicians helping musicians, but this request does come across as… I don’t know… asking a little too much from someone you don’t know? Maybe it would be polite to introduce yourself first or something? Instead of making your first post a request like this?
> 
> Anyway. It’s none of my business. Welcome on this forum. And congratulations with the wedding.


Sorry to offend anyone, I was just browsing the internet wondering if someone had the same problem as me or if I just don't know/can't do something. It just so happened that someone had the same problem on this forum and also someone else solved this problem. If Tomislav didn't want to share the file again (which the internet says is free) and refused or ignored me - I wouldn't have a problem with that. Perhaps during registration there was a forum savoir vivre somewhere - unfortunately I did not notice it.
Until now, I wrote music only for a drawer or for live instruments at hand, so this is my first post on any forum.


----------



## doctoremmet

kameckaz said:


> Sorry to offend anyone, I was just browsing the internet wondering if someone had the same problem as me or if I just don't know/can't do something. It just so happened that someone had the same problem on this forum and also someone else solved this problem. If Tomislav didn't want to share the file again (which the internet says is free) and refused or ignored me - I wouldn't have a problem with that. Perhaps during registration there was a forum savoir vivre somewhere - unfortunately I did not notice it.
> Until now, I wrote music only for a drawer or for live instruments at hand, so this is my first post on any forum.


No problem. Apologies if I offended you. It felt weird to me but I guess that’s just how the internet works nowadays.


----------



## creativeforge

kameckaz said:


> Sorry to offend anyone, I was just browsing the internet wondering if someone had the same problem as me or if I just don't know/can't do something. It just so happened that someone had the same problem on this forum and also someone else solved this problem. If Tomislav didn't want to share the file again (which the internet says is free) and refused or ignored me - I wouldn't have a problem with that. Perhaps during registration there was a forum savoir vivre somewhere - unfortunately I did not notice it.
> Until now, I wrote music only for a drawer or for live instruments at hand, so this is my first post on any forum.


Hopefully someone or @TomislavEP will be able to help you!


----------



## MartinH.

kameckaz said:


> Could you please share this file again?
> I really need spiccato for my first dance at the wedding...
> I bought the full version of Kontakt for this cello today and found the plugin incomplete.


If you bought the full version of Kontakt, there is a Solo Cello in the old Kontakt Factory Library I think. Not sure if they added a new one for the latest release.

And if you have an issue with the free cello, have you tried re-downloading pocket blakus from vstbuzz? 








pocketBlakus Cello - Free Cello Kontakt Library


The "pocketBlakus Cello" is a stunning free solo cello library for Kontakt created by Australian composer Blake Robinson.




vstbuzz.com





If you can use another legato cello, check out this free one by performance samples: 





Pacific – Solo Cello Legato – Performance Samples







www.performancesamples.com




Doesn't have spiccato, but for legato melodies I liked it a lot.


----------



## Jrides

kameckaz said:


> Sorry to offend anyone, I was just browsing the internet wondering if someone had the same problem as me or if I just don't know/can't do something. It just so happened that someone had the same problem on this forum and also someone else solved this problem. If Tomislav didn't want to share the file again (which the internet says is free) and refused or ignored me - I wouldn't have a problem with that. Perhaps during registration there was a forum savoir vivre somewhere - unfortunately I did not notice it.
> Until now, I wrote music only for a drawer or for live instruments at hand, so this is my first post on any forum.


Some strange responses to your request. I can confirm that the file is missing from the download at VST buzz. You did not do anything wrong in the download process. I remember this thread from back in August, and went to check at the time and the download was indeed missing the second file.

since the download is free and you have already registered and downloaded the incomplete instrument, hopefully someone here can help you with the missing nki.


----------



## TomislavEP

@kameckaz, I was in a hurry yesterday and misinterpreted your post. You mentioned a purchase earlier; I wrongly assumed that you were talking about the commercial "Blakus Cello" library from Embertone.

Speaking of the free "pocketBlakus", here is another link, this time hosted on my MEGA account. Hopefully, this one won't expire:









117.73 MB file on MEGA







mega.nz





This version contains the elusive spiccato patch, however, there is still a problem with the missing wallpaper. I tried to do a resave to fix it, but unfortunately, the patch now doesn't have wallpaper at all - just the ugly default beige background. For some reason, the physical wallpaper file doesn't exist in my copy of "pocketBlakus". The patch is still perfectly functional, though.

Hope this helps.


----------

